# Apple Special Event le 28 février 2006



## bouc_en_kilt (21 Février 2006)

C'est ici, info macg
Quelqu'un à trouvé plus d'infos sur d'autres sites ? A quoi ressemble la carte d'invitation...
Bref, rumeur quand tu nous tiens!!!


----------



## Steph-24 (21 Février 2006)

D'après de nombreux sites, Apple prévoit une Keynote le 28 Fev, soit mardi prochain

Alors vos prédictions?

Nouveau iPod? Nouveau iBook?


----------



## jojoleretour (21 Février 2006)

C'est du pipo


----------



## Steph-24 (21 Février 2006)

Personnellement, j'espère un nouveau iBook mais je pense qu'après les rumeurs des derniers jours, on peut s'attendre à une nouveauté concernant l'iPod! 

Un nouveau modèle qui complètera la gamme ou déjà un remplacant pour le 5G? Ou encore un accessoire?

On peut tout de même espérer qu'Apple nous présentera des nouveautés Mac! nouveau MacBook ou nouveau Mac Mini ou pourquoi pas les deux? 

On en saura plus dans une semaine


----------



## Steph-24 (21 Février 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> C'est du pipo



Ca semble être confirmer par tout le monde à l'heure actuelle! 

j'espère que c'est pas encore à couillon qui s'amuse à faire une fausse invite 

Mais pour moi c'est le bon celui là!!! L'espoir fait vivre


----------



## simox1 (21 Février 2006)

J'espère que ce sera serieux pour cette fois !!
Mais j'attend avec impatience des nouveau ibook et macmini !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2006)

De toutes façons tous les mardis à ces heures là les vrais mac addict surveillent l'ouverture de l'Apple store...


----------



## Steph-24 (21 Février 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> De toutes façons tous les mardis à ces heures là les vrais mac addict surveillent l'ouverture de l'Apple store...



Tout à fait! le mardi c'est le jour saint pour les mac users!!!


----------



## denousse (21 Février 2006)

moi ma boule de cristal me dis: un ibook ou un iphone mais de toutes façons trop cher pou rmoi!!!


----------



## Thierry6 (21 Février 2006)

la carte d'invitation
http://www.thinksecret.com/news/0602event.html


----------



## Gaël (21 Février 2006)

Ipod ? ou macmini dualcore....


----------



## Steph-24 (21 Février 2006)

Gaël a dit:
			
		

> Ipod ? ou macmini dualcore....



Mac Mini Core Duo? Oui peut-être mais certainement pas en entré de gamme! Je verrai bien un Core Duo 1.67Ghz dans le haut de la gamme Mac Mini et encore....

Ipod? possible mais pourquoi pas un iPod pour compléter la gamme par le haut (j'entends par là un iPod haut de gamme) et non pas un remplacent du 5G!


----------



## kaolin (21 Février 2006)

ce que j'adore avec ces annonces de Special Event, c'est le fait que tout le monde s'enflamme sur ce qui pourrait être annoncé (moi le premier d'ailleurs) et c'est vraiment comme ca qu'on s'aperçoit qu'être un fan Mac c'est nettement plus enthousiamant qu'être un fan de PC, à part le fait peut être que eux ont la possibilité de fantasmer sur la date de sortie de Vista.
En tout cas j'attends avec impatience l'ébullition qui va avoir lieu pendant les quelques heures précédentes les annonces et surtout les attentes interminables de raffraichissement de la page web afin d'avoir les annonces le plus tôt possible


----------



## La mouette (21 Février 2006)

donc rien demain.....

:mouais:


----------



## ficelle (21 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> donc rien demain.....
> 
> :mouais:



mercredi, c'est ravioli... les sorties, c'est le mardi !

de toute façon, tu es deja tellement gaté par Sony, 
que c'est un poil déplacé de venir raler ici


----------



## dupontrodo (21 Février 2006)

Peut etre pour un nouveau Mac Mini, vu qu'il y a une rumeur disant qu'il allait sortir début mars ...


----------



## Steph-24 (21 Février 2006)

dupontrodo a dit:
			
		

> Peut etre pour un nouveau Mac Mini, vu qu'il y a une rumeur disant qu'il allait sortir début mars ...



On espère, on espère!!!! 

Ca va être long jusqu'à mardi


----------



## Paradise (21 Février 2006)

techniquement l ibokk est en pole position et collé de tres pret par le mac mini... 

en tout cas ca va etre du tonnere et puis steevy me manque :rose:


----------



## tyler_d (21 Février 2006)

"fun NEW productS"

je ne pense pas que ça peut etre un ibook ou un mac mini, c'est pas nouveau...

en fait, j'en sais rien, puisque le mac book pro est un "nouveau" produit

tout ce dont on peut etre sur, c'est qu'il y aura plusieurs annonceS !!!

l'ipod (vrai) vidéo ça serait classe (enfin si c'est du genre de ce qu'on a pu voir sur le net), mais j'y crois plus pour le 1er avril...

So.... what's next ?


----------



## Steph-24 (21 Février 2006)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> "fun NEW productS"
> 
> je ne pense pas que ça peut etre un ibook ou un mac mini, c'est pas nouveau...
> 
> ...



Ce qui est important, c'est que tu m'a fait remarqué qu'effectivement il y a un S à productS!
Donc on doit s'attendre à plus d'un nouveau produit!

Ca s'annonce bien!


----------



## nogdra (21 Février 2006)

Les pronostics ne sont pas faciles à faire car la date d'anniversaire d'apple approche à grand pas, une chose est sûr c'est qu'on aura droit à de fun new products, mais lesquels, je n'arrive pas à me prononcer. Des produits totalement nouveau, des mises à jour ??? Le mystère semble grandit.


----------



## saturnin (21 Février 2006)

Mais vous ne pensez pas plutot qu'apple se réserverait les produits, on va dire les plus innovants, pour juste la date anniversaire??
Je sais pas, je vois mal quelque chose de fantastique sortir comme ça juste avant.


----------



## kertruc (22 Février 2006)

Moi c'est le "fun" qui m'intrigue...


----------



## fredintosh (22 Février 2006)

A mon avis, comme il s'agit de "fun new products", ce seront plutôt des bidules ludiques, genre airport express vidéo, ou des périphériques sympas à la sauce ipod... ou pourquoi pas un iphone ?
S'il s'agit d'un ordinateur, ce pourrait être un nouveau modèle inspiré du macmini, mais davantage orienté media center...? Ou un MacNano ?!
En tous cas, vu le slogan, cela sera probablement en direction du grand public secteur loisirs.

Autre possibilité, même si cela me paraît peu probable car la suite ilife vient de sortir, l'un de ces "products" pourrait être aussi un nouveau logiciel... Des idées ?


----------



## supermoquette (22 Février 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> C'est du pipo


Ah oui ? tu peux développer ?


----------



## valoriel (22 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui ? tu peux développer ?


ben, il pensait sûrement à un *pipeau apple*!
blanc avec une pomme au bout 




_du style dans trois ans les cores duos atteindront les 3Ghz... _​


----------



## Steph-24 (22 Février 2006)

Il y a de grandes chances pour que cet évènement concerne des produits proches du iPod ou de iTunes. Avec pourquoi pas l'aiport vidéo. 

Mais il y a des chances pour qu'Apple garde ses nouveaux mac pour le poisson du 1er avril! 

Surtout qu'à la MacWorld, Steve avait très vite passé sur l'iPod!


----------



## fredintosh (22 Février 2006)

Quelque chose m'intrigue : sur l'invitation, le dessin représentant l'icone d'ical est-il un simple clin d'oeil pour indiquer de façon "originale" la date de l'évènement, ou faut-il y voir une clé pour deviner les produits qui seront présentés ?...
La Pomme oserait-elle nous ressortir un agenda électronique ?


----------



## Imaginus (22 Février 2006)

_Chic vais pouvoir ressortir mon nouvel aspirateur ! Ché inespèré !!_


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Février 2006)

Et en attendant, ciao le PB G4...


----------



## ikiki (22 Février 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> _Chic vais pouvoir ressortir mon nouvel aspirateur ! Ché inespèré !!_




ACHpirateur


----------



## jojoleretour (22 Février 2006)

On nous presentera peut etre le gagnant du jeu itunes


----------



## supermoquette (22 Février 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> On nous presentera peut etre le gagnant du jeu itunes


C'est un gagnant ce qu'apple nomme "fun apple products" ?


----------



## jojoleretour (22 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est un gagnant ce qu'apple nomme "fun apple products" ?


En meme temps que les produits, faut arreter de fumer


----------



## DarKOrange (22 Février 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> On nous presentera peut etre le gagnant du jeu itunes



ben il a intérêt à boucler ses bagages rapidement la gagnant


----------



## sergio (22 Février 2006)

Moi j'espère voir un super nouveau produit d'Apple !
Un nouveau concept ! l'Ipod pda Video tactile BT et Wifi !  Cet outil sera communiquant mais avec un accessoire en option ! cet accessoire sera un veritable petit téléphone mobile très design qui fonctionnerait avec ou sans le pda ipod video tactile...  Ce téléphone aurait des fonctions assez classiques et miserait bcp sur sa simplicité et son design ! Il pourrait être vendu par les différents opérateurs avec ou sans le pda ipod video tactile...  lol
Bref de beaux outils intégrés, communiquant !  L'intéret de séparer le téléphone du reste !  Pouvoir changer facilement de moblle ! 
Bon c'est sans doute peu probable, mais je crois a ce type de concept...
Ne crois pas au téléphone qui fait tout !! car on aime bien changer de téléphone ! et les téléhone qui font tout sont énormes !!! C pourquoi le fait de séparer les fonctions et la nature des utilisations semble intéressant
A+


----------



## obu (22 Février 2006)

Des ipod Socks pour la nouvelle gamme ipod et les macbook???


----------



## bompi (23 Février 2006)

C'est curieux que Apple fasse un Special Event simplement pour annoncer la sortie d'usine de mon nouveau PowerBook (voui voui) : être modo chez MacGé, tout de suite, c'est la classe ... 

PS : Oui, je sais, je n'ai pas pris de macBook Pro : pas très flambard sur l'occasion ...


----------



## frolick10 (23 Février 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Quelque chose m'intrigue : sur l'invitation, le dessin représentant l'icone d'ical est-il un simple clin d'oeil pour indiquer de façon "originale" la date de l'évènement, ou faut-il y voir une clé pour deviner les produits qui seront présentés ?...
> La Pomme oserait-elle nous ressortir un agenda électronique ?


 
Je me posais la même question, pour la sortie du nano, c'était la poche d'un jeans... donc si la présentation de l'invitation est maintenant toujours en rapport... que peut on imaginer?!


----------



## supermoquette (23 Février 2006)

iCal 5 HD !!!!


----------



## pouto (23 Février 2006)

un PDA


----------



## dupontrodo (23 Février 2006)

Et y a peut etre un rapport avec Mardi-Gras non ???
ok je sors !


----------



## tyler_d (23 Février 2006)

frolick10 a dit:
			
		

> Je me posais la même question, pour la sortie du nano, c'était la poche d'un jeans... donc si la présentation de l'invitation est maintenant toujours en rapport... que peut on imaginer?!



oui, et celle juste après, représentait le rideau rouge de je ne sais plus quelle grande salle de ciné US...

et pourtant, on a pas eu grand chose en rapport (ok front row, mais bon.... )

nous sortir un pda maintenant, alors que le marché est saturé et sans vraie croissance...

et puis un PDA = pour vous ???

on a pas la meme conception du "fun"


----------



## supermoquette (23 Février 2006)

Lire la news sur 10.4.6


----------



## Paradise (23 Février 2006)

bha là plus de doutes a avoir... :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Février 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> bha là plus de toutes a avoir... :love:


Doute à fait!


----------



## Imaginus (23 Février 2006)

Peut etre que Jobs va arreter les cols roulés


----------



## valoriel (23 Février 2006)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> ... le rideau rouge de je ne sais plus quelle grande salle de ciné US...
> 
> et pourtant, on a pas eu grand chose en rapport (ok front row, mais bon.... )


un event qui se déroule en trois actes, frontrow et photobooth, les clips dans iTunes et en *"one more thing"* la vente de série télé sur le music store américain 

j'en vois un certain nombre de rapports moi


----------



## valoriel (23 Février 2006)

l'invitation qui représente l'icône d'iCal, moi ça me fait penser à la transition vers intel! la transition qui avance dans l'année...


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Février 2006)

Je dirais : 
iBook et Min en Intel et en One more Thing, un iSmartPhone (Genre P900i avec iTunes, Wifi, BT...)


----------



## ikiki (23 Février 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Je dirais :
> iBook et Min en Intel et en One more Thing, un iSmartPhone (Genre P900i avec iTunes, Wifi, BT...)



moi je suis de cet avis.
mais de toute façon pas de tune alors... :mouais: 





 clément et gabi


----------



## tyler_d (23 Février 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> un event qui se déroule en trois actes, frontrow et photobooth, les clips dans iTunes et en *"one more thing"* la vente de série télé sur le music store américain
> 
> j'en vois un certain nombre de rapports moi



les rapports avec le "rideau rouge" sont un peu tirés par les cheveux quand meme, enfin rien d'aussi flagrant que pour l'ipod nano quand meme !

un ibook et un mac mini Intel pourquoi pas, mais alors c'est pas du tout fun !


----------



## moPod (23 Février 2006)

Mais dites moi, je voudrais pas casser l'ambiance...mais pourquoi tout le monde veut un iPhone !
Qu'est-ce qu'Apple ferait avec un iPhone ? Et puis même si un jour la Pomme en sort un, il faudrait des partenariats et comme d'hab on aurait otut en retard nous !
Et puis, c'est quoi cette idée de VRAI iPod vidéo !?
Franchement, étant possésseur du dernier modèle, je le trouve parfait, il tient pour un film, on peut le connecter à la TV, et même s'il n'accepte que le MPEG 4 ou le H.264, eh ben la qualité est la, franchement, pour un iPod d'un 1 cm d'épaisseur il fait fort !
Donc, moi franchement, j'abandonne l'idée de PDA, d'iPhone et de vrai iPod Vidéo et même de borne Express Vidéo (même si j'aimerais bien qu'elle sorte) et comme valoriel, je pense qu'Apple veut faire passer un message sur sa transition vers Intel avec cette invitation. Le calendrier rappelle vraiment la transition présentée par S.Jobs et franchement, je planche sur un Mac Mini et peut être mais c'est moins sur vu la production d'Intel, un MacBook.
Soyez heureux ! Apple est avec nous


----------



## moPod (23 Février 2006)

C'est vrai que j'ai oublié l'aspect fun...qu'est-ce qu'Apple pourrait nous sortir de FUN ?!
Si c'est pas en rapport avec l'iPod (que S.Jobs trouve tout le temps "Fun" !)...un nouveau produit mais quoi ? A part les légendes que tout le monde crie...


----------



## dupontrodo (23 Février 2006)

Y a du Mini dans l'air,
voir cette depeche macgé ainsi qu'ici ou on apprend que les commandes "groupées" de Mac Mini sont impossibles pour le moment ...


----------



## fredintosh (23 Février 2006)

Je m'auto-cite :



			
				fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> La Pomme oserait-elle nous ressortir un agenda électronique ?



Juste pour préciser qu'il y avait une pointe de dérision et de second degré dans ma question (voir smileys), sans pour autant négliger totalement cette piste...

Mais quoiqu'il en soit, je suis sûr que l'icone d'iCal n'est pas là par hasard sur cette invitation, même s'il faudra sans doute attendre le 28 pour en comprendre le sens exact, peut-être d'ailleurs légèrement tiré par les cheveux (comme le rideau rouge).


----------



## Lived Eht (23 Février 2006)

Il y aura surement une nouvelle iSight.

Explications:
Je suis allé chez 3 revendeurs Mac (en Suisse) pour acheter une petite iSight, mais malheureusement (ou heureusement) il n'y en avait plus en stock. Dans les 3 magasins.
Alors je demande quand est-ce que le stock arrive, le vendeur me dit "dans la semaine", mais il verifie quand même son affirmation. Après vérification, il me dit que les livraisons ont été repoussées jusqu'à début mars.

Il y a là de quoi nourrir certaines rumeurs je pense...


----------



## ikiki (23 Février 2006)

Lived Eht a dit:
			
		

> Il y aura surement une nouvelle iSight.
> 
> Explications:
> Je suis allé chez 3 revendeurs Mac (en Suisse) pour acheter une petite iSight, mais malheureusement (ou heureusement) il n'y en avait plus en stock. Dans les 3 magasins.
> ...





Une iSight en wifi alors...

En tout cas ça serait FUN


----------



## Paradise (23 Février 2006)

et bien ca fait depuis noel que j attend l ibook mais bon là ca sent plus une suprise et le mac mini...  

mais l'ibook... :-(


d'apres les test la 10.4.6 en test chez les programmeur aurait des évolution au sujet d'un new mac mini... et pas beaucoup d'autre chose :rose:  enfin bon ce n 'est que des rumeur

wait..(more) ans see


----------



## tyler_d (23 Février 2006)

moPod a dit:
			
		

> Mais dites moi, je voudrais pas casser l'ambiance...mais pourquoi tout le monde veut un iPhone !
> Qu'est-ce qu'Apple ferait avec un iPhone ?
> Soyez heureux ! Apple est avec nous



ba quand on voit que les modéles qui se vendent comme de petits pains chez sony sont ceux intégrant un walkman de 512Mo minimum (et bientot des 2-4Go), que nokia est sur les rangs avec un téléphone 4Go, que sony va sortir une psp avec une mémoire de 8Go intégrée, il semble logique de se demander si Apple ne va pas se lancer dans le téléphone-walkman.

Le multi-produit, Steve n'en veut pas, mais il ne voulait pas de vidéo sur l'ipod si je me souviens bien... 

j'adore l'ipod, mais si demain je peux avoir un ipod + téléphone (les deux produits que j'ai très souvent sur moi) dans un seul et unique objet, je suis preneur (et je ne pense pas etre le seul)




			
				moPod a dit:
			
		

> Et puis, c'est quoi cette idée de VRAI iPod vidéo !?
> Franchement, étant possésseur du dernier modèle, je le trouve parfait, il tient pour un film, on peut le connecter à la TV, et même s'il n'accepte que le MPEG 4 ou le H.264, eh ben la qualité est la, franchement, pour un iPod d'un 1 cm d'épaisseur il fait fort !



oui, mais comme pour le premier ipod photo, il y aura une évolution.

regarder un film (ou meme une série) sur un écran de 4", c'est quand meme pas terrible, surtout si en passant en "panoramique", tu peux doubler la surface de l'écran !!!

l'ipod actuel n'est effectivement pas l'ipod vidéo, mais un ipod intermédiaire.


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (23 Février 2006)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> ba quand on voit que les modéles qui se vendent comme de petits pains chez sony sont ceux intégrant un walkman de 512Mo minimum (et bientot des 2-4Go), que nokia est sur les rangs avec un téléphone 4Go, que sony va sortir une psp avec une mémoire de 8Go intégrée, il semble logique de se demander si Apple ne va pas se lancer dans le téléphone-walkman.


 Cependant, je ne pense pas que Sony produit encore des gsm encore tout seul.
Il a commencé, et par la suite s'est associé avec Ericsson pour donner SonyEricsson.
Donc maintenant, si Apple nous sort un gsm, je pense qu'elle s'assosiera avec un autre constructeur. Mais comme on a vu avec le RoRk, ça n'a pas donné grand chose, même si Apple n'a fait que développer iTunes pour ce gsm et rien d'autre. Personnellement je n'y crois pas trop.
Pour la sortie d'un vrai iPod Video, pourquoi pas. Si son utilisation ne se limiterait pas qu'à regarder des film sur son petit écran, mais qu'on puisse également le connecter sur un écran de télévision en obtenant une image de qualité.
Personnellement, je viserais pour mardi prochain, un nouvel iBook (MacBook Mini?) et un nouveau Mac mini. Une nouvelle borne Airport qui surporterait la video et pour la grande surprise: "On a travaillé jour et nuit avec Microsoft et on y est arrivé. C'est incroyable, on y croit pas nous même: 5 à 6 fois plus rapide, la nouvelle suite Office en Universal Binary" :mouais:


----------



## kertruc (23 Février 2006)

Moi je vois bien un MacMini Intel (facile) et une borne Airport Express Video, une nouvelle iSight (USB).
ET puis c'est tout.


----------



## valoriel (23 Février 2006)

Lived Eht a dit:
			
		

> Il y aura surement une nouvelle iSight.


 

toi, tu es du genre à chercher des indices là ou il n'y en a pas   

nan sérieusement je pense que l'iSight est un produit qui n'évoluera pas prochainement! pourquoi?
- les propriétaires de mac ont déjà eu le temps de s'acheter une webcam (apple ou non) et il n'y a pas de demande pour un nouveau produit. Comparée au autres webcams l'iSight est d'excellente qualité et les gens n'attendent pas un produit révolutionnaire!
- toujours pas de compatibilité PC-mac au niveau de la vidéoconférence. cela représente un frein à l'achat.
- le prix! L'iSight reste assez chère, surtout comparée à la concurence.
- et surtout: les nouveaux macs (iMac, Macbook Pro et trés certainement les Macbook) seront livrés avec une webcam intégré...

Dans la future gamme, seul les propriétaires de Power Mac et de mac mini auront "obligation" d'acheter une webcam! Et si l'on se dit que les écrans apple arboreront sûrement une iSight un jour...


----------



## ficelle (23 Février 2006)

vu sur engadget


----------



## JarJar (23 Février 2006)

Fake...

Trop de chose qui sont cachés sur cette photo.


----------



## iota (24 Février 2006)

Salut.

Un petit avant gout de ce qu'Apple pourrait faire avec un Core Duo dans un mac mini de salon.





Au programme :
-Core Duo T2400 1,83GHz
-Mémoire DDR2
-Ati Radeon X1400 au format MXM (donc non soudée et interchangeable)
-Disque Dur S-ATA 250Go
-Sortie DVI
-3 ports USB2.0
-1 port Firewire
-Sortie télé
-Sortie audio S/PDIF
-Lecteur carte mémoire 4 en 1

@+
iota


----------



## bompi (24 Février 2006)

Je trouve cela très laid. Mais j'ai sans doute mauvais goût ...


----------



## iota (24 Février 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve cela très laid. Mais j'ai sans doute mauvais goût ...


C'est pas pour le design que je vous montre ce modèle Shuttle, mais plus pour montrer que le Mac mini pourrait suivre une cure d'amincissement tout en proposant des caractéristiques alléchantes 

@+
iota


----------



## le_magi61 (24 Février 2006)

D'apres PCinpact, Les dimensions sont celles d'une feuille A4, soit 30x21, alors que le mini actuel fait 16x16.
Avec cette différence de taille, c'est sur que l'on peut ranger plusieurs slot de RAM, un DD 3"5, un carte graphique MXM...


----------



## iota (24 Février 2006)

Merci le_magic61 pour ces précisions...  
Les photos donnent l'impression qu'il est plus petit 

Reste que le Core Duo permet de faire des machines compactes est très bien équipées.

@+
iota


----------



## supermoquette (24 Février 2006)

Avec un disque 2.5 pouce, une carte graphique de merde comme au bon vieux temps et qu'un slot de ram, on peut imaginer un mac mini


----------



## Spaghetti (24 Février 2006)

Il semblerait que Microsoft donne rdv à ses aficionados le 3 mars pour la présentation d'un nouveau produit.

http://technaute.lapresseaffaires.c...=81,12399,0,022006,1248865.html&ref=nouvelles

Logiquement, Apple devrait nous présenter ce produit que nous désirons tous depuis très longtemps, je vous laisse imaginer ...


La revanche du Newton a sonné !


----------



## Spaghetti (24 Février 2006)

«Me connaissez-vous? Savez-vous ce que je peux faire? Et où je peux aller? Ou comment je peux changer votre vie? Vous le saurez Apprenez-en davantage le 3 mars 2006»


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Février 2006)

Spaghetti a dit:
			
		

> Il semblerait que Microsoft donne rdv à ses aficionados le 3 mars pour la présentation d'un nouveau produit.
> 
> http://technaute.lapresseaffaires.c...=81,12399,0,022006,1248865.html&ref=nouvelles
> 
> ...



Si c'est à un PDA auquel tu penses, tu peux oublier de suite (le marché des PDA se casse la gueule). Alors je sais bien que, quand Steve Jobs dit qu'Apple ne fera jamais tel ou tel produit, ce n'est pas toujours définitif mais là, à mon avis, oui.
En revanche un smartphone/baladeur numérique, tu peux y penser.


----------



## olidev (25 Février 2006)

Spaghetti a dit:
			
		

> Il semblerait que Microsoft donne rdv à ses aficionados le 3 mars pour la présentation d'un nouveau produit.
> 
> http://technaute.lapresseaffaires.c...=81,12399,0,022006,1248865.html&ref=nouvelles
> 
> ...



Plus d'infos ici


----------



## doctor maybe (25 Février 2006)

je vois bien une pésentation d'un calendrier a la sauce Dieux du stade mais avec SJ et autre a poils!!!lol ok je sors...:rateau:


----------



## barth_polux (25 Février 2006)

Moi je pense que si apple devait sortir un pda et une tablette, il attendrait le jours de ces 30 ans pour vraiment marquer le coup. Sinon pour cet Event, je penche plutot pour un mac mini, même si je préférerai un Mac book (prochain ibook). :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Février 2006)

doctor maybe a dit:
			
		

> je vois bien une pésentation d'un calendrier a la sauce Dieux du stade mais avec SJ et autre a poils!!!lol ok je sors...:rateau:


----------



## Imaginus (26 Février 2006)

Hum dans la serie delire mais faits reels:

Hitachi produit ses DD 0.85 pouces (serie 3K8) d'une capacités de 8go. 
Question qui les achetent ? Nouveau Ipod nano ?

Pourquoi deposé un brevet à la hate avec des dessins limite grossier pour un brevet decrivant un ecran tactile et une molette virtuelle ?
Un Ipod Video comme on l'a vu ? Un ibook format tablet PC ?

Macbook Pro 15" est implanté. Les PB 12" s'epuisent. Les PB 17" trouvent difficilement preneur.
Presentation du reste de la gamme ? Du moins le 17 pouces ?

Intel est en phase pleine production de masse Core Duos et surtout de Centrinos...
Un CPU pour MacMini media center ???


----------



## Imaginus (26 Février 2006)

A propos sur l'etiquette c'est ecrit : "Ce coté".


----------



## mariachi (26 Février 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est à un PDA auquel tu penses, tu peux oublier de suite (le marché des PDA se casse la gueule). Alors je sais bien que, quand Steve Jobs dit qu'Apple ne fera jamais tel ou tel produit, ce n'est pas toujours définitif mais là, à mon avis, oui.
> En revanche un smartphone/baladeur numérique, tu peux y penser.



Ben moi je crois que le marché des PDA n'est pas mort il manque juste le produit de qualité et adapté.
Les Pocket PC manquent de mémoire et les Palm manquent de dinamisme et sont en tran de mourrir à petit feu à cause de l'idée que je croie mauvaise de faire des téléphones.
Donc en conclusion je crois qu'un PDA serait le bien venu à condition qu'il soit vraiement révolutionnaire et qu'un téléphone ça doit servir à téléphoner et pas plus.

Enfin ne croyez pas que sous le seul pretexte que les téléphones envahissent le monde qu'il faut qu'apple produise un téléphonne.

Les PDA Palm etaient et sont toujours des outils exceptionnel pour qui se penche un peut sur ce qu'il peut faire avec, mais ils ont été tués pas "krosoft" qui à sorti un produit aussi performant et ergonomique que son OS et qui à tué grace à ça force économique le PALM. Il suffit de ressortir un PDA ergonomique et performant pour voir que le monde des PDA n'est pas mort.

Vive le "retour" du Newton (a condition qu'il soit aussi abouti que l'ipod)


----------



## barth_polux (26 Février 2006)

Moi je voit pas trop l'interet a apple de sortir un palm. Comme la plupart des gens le disent sur ce forum, le marché du PDA est bouché. Apple ferait mieu de sortir un beau iphone, intuitif, simple et beau. Si le mobile rempli toutes ces caractéristiques, apple a une chance de percer dans le monde de la téléphonie mobile.
Pour revenir au PDA, je pense que ce marcher sombre puisque les téléchones remplissent de plus en plus de fonction. Le téléphone mobile remplacera le PDA ou formeront en tous en un.


----------



## La mouette (26 Février 2006)

http://www.engadget.com/2006/02/26/apple-to-announce-ipod-boombox-sez-thinksecret/

 miam


----------



## mog (26 Février 2006)

Aarrrgh! Heureusement qu'ils précisent que c'est une "image photoshopée"...
C'est tout bonnement monstrueux.


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (26 Février 2006)

mog a dit:
			
		

> C'est tout bonnement monstrueux.


dans le sens négatif du terme j'espere  

:love:


----------



## valoriel (26 Février 2006)

absolument abominable :afraid: 

c'est monstrueux!! comment apple pourraît sortir une horreur pareil :mouais:


----------



## saturnin (26 Février 2006)

Ouai bin j'espere qui aura autre chose que des enceintes ipod, ça me semble bien nul quand meme, ça existe déjà et on attend tous d'autres objets je pense.


----------



## Freelancer (26 Février 2006)

oui, mais à la sauce apple alors...
pas besoin d'écran sur la boombox, il y a celui de l'ipod, qui se modifiera comme lorsqu'on branche la télécommande/tuner sur les derniers iPod... plus quelques autres petites choses...


----------



## Thierry6 (26 Février 2006)

oui, ça existe, et en plus  c'est pas mal dans le haut de gamme


----------



## La mouette (26 Février 2006)

Ce que j'aime bien dans c es rumeurs c'est le média Box






http://www.engadget.com/2006/02/22/apples-media-cube-spotted/


----------



## Freelancer (26 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Ce que j'aime bien dans c es rumeurs c'est le média Box



Sauf que la photo présentée n'a rien à voir avec un média center, il s'agit de la récompense remise par Apple aux Apple Design Awards


----------



## La mouette (26 Février 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Sauf que la photo présentée n'a rien à voir avec un média center, il s'agit de la récompense remise par Apple aux Apple Design Awards




 çA donne peut-être une idée de ce que cela pourrait être...attendons mardi...va y avoir des cartes bleues dans le rouge...


----------



## Freelancer (26 Février 2006)

La naissance d'une rumeur


----------



## frolick10 (26 Février 2006)

barth_polux a dit:
			
		

> Moi je voit pas trop l'interet a apple de sortir un palm. Comme la plupart des gens le disent sur ce forum, le marché du PDA est bouché. Apple ferait mieu de sortir un beau iphone, intuitif, simple et beau. Si le mobile rempli toutes ces caractéristiques, apple a une chance de percer dans le monde de la téléphonie mobile.
> Pour revenir au PDA, je pense que ce marcher sombre puisque les téléchones remplissent de plus en plus de fonction. Le téléphone mobile remplacera le PDA ou formeront en tous en un.



Les fonction PDA pourraient être integrées à l'ipod video actuel ou futur. 
Un ipod multifonction ecran tactile... ca serait plus simple que de faire un PDA en plus de l'ipod, et plus interessant. 

Perso les agenda sur tel portable, je trouve ca pas pratique (ecran trop petit, manipulation pas ergonomique...).


----------



## maxetlu (26 Février 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> La naissance d'une rumeur



Ah ben là j suis su le cul de "l'estrême simplicitée" de faire un fake ...
Et moi qui croyais que c était un vrai ce iPod lol


----------



## Freelancer (26 Février 2006)

maxetlu a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben là j suis su le cul de "l'estrême simplicitée" de faire un fake ...
> Et moi qui croyais que c était un vrai ce iPod lol



On est nombreux à s'être fait avoir. Ce fake est vraiment de très bonne qualité. Et surtout très vraisemblable. On parle de demandes de brevets concernant les écrans tactiles, tout le monde s'accorde à dire que l'ipod 5G n'est qu'un pis-aller en attendant le véritable iPod vidéo, avec un grand écran (ou plutôt un écran plus grand)...


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (26 Février 2006)

N'empêche que ça montre vraiment, qu'il y a des gens qui n'ont que ça à faire...


----------



## alarache62 (26 Février 2006)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> N'empêche que ça montre vraiment, qu'il y a des gens qui n'ont que ça à faire...




ça montre surtout qu'il y a des gens qui ont du talent et de l'esprit!
J'adore! Encore!!


----------



## La mouette (27 Février 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> La naissance d'une rumeur



Génial


----------



## valoriel (27 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Génial


oui, mais j'suis dégouté :hein:


----------



## Freelancer (27 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> çA donne peut-être une idée de ce que cela pourrait être...attendons mardi...va y avoir des cartes bleues dans le rouge...



C'est vrai qu'un cube pourrait refaire surface.
Il faut être clair, Steve Jobs aime le cube:
 - le logo Next: un cube
 - la récompense pour les meilleurs programmes pour Mac os X: un cube
 - les Apple Store: des cubes
 - et bien sûr, le fameux cube macintosh...


----------



## ikiki (27 Février 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais j'suis dégouté :hein:



Ben faut pas, c'est un fake remarquable, un des meilleurs ces derniers temps    (  )
Et puis l'écran tactile, déjà que beaucoup se plaignent des rayures, alors les traces de doigts hein :mouais:


----------



## valoriel (27 Février 2006)

maintenant, ils doivent vraiment sortir un Macbook 13" avec iSight et frontrow :rateau: :love:
j'ai deux milles switcheurs en attente d'une telle machine!!

et surtout, une switcheuse


----------



## ikiki (27 Février 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> maintenant, ils doivent vraiment sortir un Macbook 13" avec iSight et frontrow :rateau: :love:
> j'ai deux milles switcheurs en attente d'une telle machine!!
> et surtout, une switcheuse




Possible un Macbook alu?  

Une switcheuse... :rose:


----------



## mariachi (27 Février 2006)

frolick10 a dit:
			
		

> Les fonction PDA pourraient être integrées à l'ipod video actuel ou futur.
> Un ipod multifonction ecran tactile... ca serait plus simple que de faire un PDA en plus de l'ipod, et plus interessant.
> 
> Perso les agenda sur tel portable, je trouve ca pas pratique (ecran trop petit, manipulation pas ergonomique...).



Content de voir que je ne suis pas seul à considérer les fonctions PDA sur Tel Portable inadaptées car téléphonne trops petit.

Le PDA n'est pas mort il est occulté par ceux qui croient que le téléphonne fait tout, d'autres croient (et j'en fait parti) que le téléphone et le PDA sont complémentaires.

Je suis persuadé (ça n'engage que moi) que PALM est en tran d'accélérer ça chutte avec les Tréos
Et si apple à abandoné itune sur tel motorola c'est pas un hasard

Enfin je suis sur (et j'en rigole d'avance) que si demain iPapy nous sort un PDA les réfractaires au PDA crierons au géni et ce féliciterons de pouvoir avoir enfin le chainon manquant ect ect ... 

Je tiens enfin à préciser que si demain iPapy sort un telephone je ne retournerais pas ma veste


----------



## olibox (27 Février 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> D'après de nombreux sites, Apple prévoit une Keynote le 28 Fev, soit mardi prochain
> 
> Alors vos prédictions?
> 
> Nouveau iPod? Nouveau iBook?



Salut,

y paraitrait que la keynote du 28 serait un fake : y aurait meme un ipapy toubidon et un public toubidon aussi a cette fausse keynote, et que le matos présenté serait du pur fake!! 
rumeur quand tu nous tiens...


----------



## frolick10 (27 Février 2006)

olibox a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> y paraitrait que la keynote du 28 serait un fake : y aurait meme un ipapy toubidon et un public toubidon aussi a cette fausse keynote, et que le matos présenté serait du pur fake!!
> rumeur quand tu nous tiens...



c'est histoire de nous faire tenir jusqu'au 1er avril, 30 ans apple, là si y a pas de fête partie! :rateau:


----------



## mariachi (27 Février 2006)

olibox a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> y paraitrait que la keynote du 28 serait un fake : y aurait meme un ipapy toubidon et un public toubidon aussi a cette fausse keynote, et que le matos présenté serait du pur fake!!
> rumeur quand tu nous tiens...



Ce qui serait vraiment Génial c'est que pas une seule rumeur soit bonne et qu'on aient une vrai surprise demain


----------



## fedo (27 Février 2006)

> Le PDA n'est pas mort il est occulté par ceux qui croient que le téléphonne fait tout, d'autres croient (et j'en fait parti) que le téléphone et le PDA sont complémentaires.
> 
> Je suis persuadé (ça n'engage que moi) que PALM est en tran d'accélérer ça chutte avec les Tréos
> Et si apple à abandoné itune sur tel motorola c'est pas un hasard


bah dans les faits et commercialement parlant sur un marché de consommation de masse, le PDA est moribond, 3 indices:
_windows mobile 2005 est daubique, microsoft ne fait plus d'effort de développement dessus il est passé à autre chose comme l'indique ce qu'il devrait présenter demain (si c'est une espèce de tablet internet/téléphone/PMP façon nokia 770 le PDA sera officiellement mort...).

_palm source a été revendu au japonais access qui développe le futur "palm os" sur un core linux. palm one est à vendre et personne n'en veut. pourquoi? le concept du palm n'a pas évolué et la chute du prix des ordinateurs portables accélérent sa fin ainsi que les smartphones.

_le téléphone portable c'est le nouvel eldorado alors on lui colle des fonctionnalité PDA, baladeurs. mais l'avantage du téléphone par rapport au PDA pour les industriels c'est sa fréquence de renouvellement bien plus élévée que les PDA.

perso je vois mal apple sortir un PDA même en l'appelant "ipod machin".
un téléphone? je ne pense pas car le multimédia sur téléphone est orienté streaming désormais et non plus vente au détail genre ITMS.


----------



## mariachi (27 Février 2006)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> bah dans les faits et commercialement parlant sur un marché de consommation de masse, le PDA est moribond, 3 indices:
> _windows mobile 2005 est daubique, microsoft ne fait plus d'effort de développement dessus il est passé à autre chose comme l'indique ce qu'il devrait présenter demain (si c'est une espèce de tablet internet/téléphone/PMP façon nokia 770 le PDA sera officiellement mort...).
> 
> _palm source a été revendu au japonais access qui développe le futur "palm os" sur un core linux. palm one est à vendre et personne n'en veut. pourquoi? le concept du palm n'a pas évolué et la chute du prix des ordinateurs portables accélérent sa fin ainsi que les smartphones.
> ...



Dans l'ensemble je partage ton analyse hélas

Par contre je crois Apple capable de renouveler le sujet PDA avec un produit vraiement performant.
MS n'arrette pas le PDA il le font évolué vers le life Drive
PALM arrette le PDA pour ce consacre au tel et vas ce planter (ou ce plante déjas)
Apple peut faire évoluer l'iPod vers le +Life drive avec fonction qui marche par apport à MS


----------



## Paradise (27 Février 2006)

olibox a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> y paraitrait que la keynote du 28 serait un fake : y aurait meme un ipapy toubidon et un public toubidon aussi a cette fausse keynote, et que le matos présenté serait du pur fake!!
> rumeur quand tu nous tiens...




tu as des source fiable pour dire cela.. car les invitations sont bien d'apple.. si apple fait une "blague" je doute que cela soit du gout de bon nombre de personnes   

ps; en géneral, on site toujours les sources...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Février 2006)

Je crois qu'Olibox déconnait...


----------



## DarKOrange (27 Février 2006)

olibox a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> y paraitrait que la keynote du 28 serait un fake : y aurait meme un ipapy toubidon et un public toubidon aussi a cette fausse keynote, et que le matos présenté serait du pur fake!!
> rumeur quand tu nous tiens...



Un poisson d'avril le 28 février, *think different*


----------



## fedo (27 Février 2006)

> Par contre je crois Apple capable de renouveler le sujet PDA avec un produit vraiement performant.


il y a un fait intéressant c'est que tous les possesseurs de pocket pc et de palm rêvent secrétement d'un PDA made in apple. mais il a intérêt à revolutionner le genre s'il devait venir, sinon je crois que seuls quelques technofreaks l'adopteraient ce qui ne vaudrait pas le coup financièrement pour apple.


----------



## olibox (27 Février 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'Olibox déconnait...



Zut, suis démasqué


----------



## mariachi (27 Février 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> tu as des source fiable pour dire cela.. car les invitations sont bien d'apple.. si apple fait une "blague" je doute que cela soit du gout de bon nombre de personnes



Je crois que notre ami à juste voulu relativiser nos prises de positions et l'importance que on donne à un tel évènement.
Ont peut assimiler cela à de l'humour

autrement dit on vas pas ce foutre sur la gueule si on est pas d'accord

on est tout tendu à cause d'ipapy il faut qu'il nous sorte un nouveau produit qui aide à supporter l'attente d'un Apple event à l'autre


----------



## Paradise (27 Février 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'Olibox déconnait...



le truc c est que je suis tellement sous pression car "depuis noel j'attend cet ibook"  
que ce genre de blague est très loin de me faire rire lol  sérieusement je pensais qu il était sérieu


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Février 2006)

Le marché des PDA en hausse!

Apple veut peut etre sa part du gateau 

Mais il devra concurencé RIM BlackBerry, et c'est pas gagné...


----------



## alarache62 (27 Février 2006)

Ca fait trois an qu'on en parle du PDA Apple vous croyez que c'est pour demain??

En fait c quoi un PDA? Simplement un iPod avec lequel on peut entrer des données:
Ben oui un PDA Apple en 2006 doit pouvoir lire des photos, des videos, de la musique, avoir accès à son agenda, son répertoire (tout ça un iPod le fait) avoir accès au net et pouvoir entrer des données

Donc pas grand chose à ajouter à l'ipod donc il y a un marché pour un PDA Apple= celui des iPod + celui des utilisateurs de PDA: ca fait assez de monde non?


----------



## Nouvoul (27 Février 2006)

Ils rachètent Archos, toutes les réticences de D. de Villepin et de T. Breton ont été balayées par le bagoût de SJ


----------



## fedo (27 Février 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Le marché des PDA en hausse!
> 
> Apple veut peut etre sa part du gateau
> 
> Mais il devra concurencé RIM BlackBerry, et c'est pas gagné...


tout dépend ce qu'on appelle un PDA. les black berry cartonnent chez les professionnels, les smartphones cartonnent chez les pros et les particuliers.

mais palm va très mal. et les pocket pc sans GPS se raréfient...


----------



## Paradise (27 Février 2006)

je suis d'accord avec fedo.. le pda ce casse la geule.. :hein:


----------



## frolick10 (27 Février 2006)

alarache62 a dit:
			
		

> En fait c quoi un PDA? Simplement un iPod avec lequel on peut entrer des données:
> Ben oui un PDA Apple en 2006 doit pouvoir lire des photos, des videos, de la musique, avoir accès à son agenda, son répertoire (tout ça un iPod le fait) avoir accès au net et pouvoir entrer des données
> 
> Donc pas grand chose à ajouter à l'ipod donc il y a un marché pour un PDA Apple= celui des iPod + celui des utilisateurs de PDA: ca fait assez de monde non?



on est d'accord... y a juste à integrer d'autres applications + ecran tactile et on a ipodpda, vois pas pourquoi faire un autre produit distinct de l'ipod. le faire evoluer serait plus simple, non?


----------



## tyler_d (27 Février 2006)

mariachi a dit:
			
		

> Le PDA n'est pas mort il est occulté par ceux qui croient que le téléphonne fait tout, d'autres croient (et j'en fait parti) que le téléphone et le PDA sont complémentaires.



vu les ventes des smartphone VS pda... je crois qu'il n'y a pas photos. Le marché du PDA est bel est bien, fini... enfin, il encore sous la perfusion "pack-GPS", mais pour combien de temps ???

L'heure est à la convergence des appareils !

Je suis désolé, mais avoir un W800 de sony (avec son large écran tactile) ou bien un pda + un téléphone, je vois pas trop l'avantage de la dernière solution...

idem pour les walkman et les téléphone. l'utilisateur ne veut pas 50 produits sur lui !!!


----------



## frolick10 (27 Février 2006)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> idem pour les walkman et les téléphone. l'utilisateur ne veut pas 50 produits sur lui !!!



le prob c'est la durée, un lecteur mp3 environ 8/10H d'autonomie... un Tel portable  en fonction lecteur mp3 beaucoup moins et quand on veut tel, y a pu de batterie :rateau:


----------



## fedo (27 Février 2006)

> idem pour les walkman et les téléphone. l'utilisateur ne veut pas 50 produits sur lui !!!



sauf qu'un smartphone genre ceux de chez SE n'égaleront jamais en possbilité les "PDA traditionnels", ne serait-ce qu'en matière de softs disponibles.

tout dépend de ce qu'on veut un gadget ou un objet utile voire professionnel.
c'est pas la même démarche.

un truc intégré n'a pas grand chose à part son intégration. résultat les fonctions sont souvent moyennes car destinées à un "utilisateur moyen".

ceux qui ont acheté des smartphone GSM vont être démoralisés quand les smartphones 3G ou wimax sortiront.


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Février 2006)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> vu les ventes des smartphone VS pda... je crois qu'il n'y a pas photos. Le marché du PDA est bel est bien, fini... enfin, il encore sous la perfusion "pack-GPS", mais pour combien de temps ???
> 
> L'heure est à la convergence des appareils !
> 
> ...


50 produits non, mais je préfère un téléphone qui fonctionne bien, un iPod qui produit un bon son, et éventuellement un PDA quand j'en a besoin 

J'ai eu un P900, je l'ai garder 1 mois, trop gros pour un téléphone


----------



## valoriel (27 Février 2006)

Nouvoul a dit:
			
		

> Ils rachètent Archos, toutes les réticences de D. de Villepin et de T. Breton ont été balayées par le *bagoût* de SJ


bagoo ou ragoût?


----------



## Freelancer (27 Février 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> bagoo ou ragoût?


non non, juste bagout...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Février 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Le marché des PDA en hausse!
> 
> Apple veut peut etre sa part du gateau
> 
> Mais il devra concurencé RIM BlackBerry, et c'est pas gagné...



Ouais mais dans l'article il est quand même dit ça :



> Et pour cause, le modèle de "téléphone intelligent" tend à prendre le pas sur le PDA traditionnel



Et moi, j'ai lu il y a quelques jours que le marché des PDA se casse la gueule, concurrencé par les smartphones. 

Et puis il me semble que l'iPod intègre déjà des fonctions de PDA (même avec un petit écran). Il ne reste plus donc qu'à lui greffer la fonction téléphone et on aura un smartphone/iPod d'enfer. Car l'intérêt pour Apple n'est pas de sortir un PDA ou un smartphone classique mais un smartphone/baladeur numérique.


----------



## Paradise (27 Février 2006)

en tout cas il y a moyen de voir en direct sur le net ce speciel event? :rose:


----------



## ederntal (27 Février 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas il y a moyen de voir en direct sur le net ce speciel event? :rose:



Pas en direct a mon avis, sans doute en différé dans la nuit... un retransmission sur macg ?


----------



## Warflo (27 Février 2006)

Wahou les gars c'est demain :love:


----------



## Kilian2 (27 Février 2006)

La tension monte ......


----------



## Punky_14 (27 Février 2006)

Je vais avoir de l'insomnie ce soir...


----------



## saturnin (27 Février 2006)

Attention à ne pas etre déçu demain cela dit... enfin... un mac mini... puis jeudi c'est mon anniversaire


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2006)

saturnin a dit:
			
		

> Attention à ne pas etre déçu demain cela dit... enfin... un mac mini... puis jeudi c'est mon anniversaire



J'en ai déjà un... Je compte surtout sur le "one more thing".


----------



## Steph-24 (27 Février 2006)

Est-ce que quelqu'un sait où l'on pourrait suivre les annonces dde la conférence en direct comme c'étais le cas pour la MacWorld de Janvier! 
Aps en vidéo bien sur mais grâce à de petits contacts placé dans la salle et qui peuvent retransmettre en direct les infos??


----------



## fredintosh (27 Février 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que quelqu'un sait où l'on pourrait suivre les annonces dde la conférence en direct comme c'étais le cas pour la MacWorld de Janvier!
> Aps en vidéo bien sur mais grâce à de petits contacts placé dans la salle et qui peuvent retransmettre en direct les infos??



Je suppose que sur tous les sites Macs, il y aura un compte rendu réactualisé en direct, y compris MacG bien sûr... Non ?


----------



## Warflo (27 Février 2006)

Si il y a quelques chose demain


----------



## Steph-24 (27 Février 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Si il y a quelques chose demain



Faut pas nous faire peur comme ça!!!


----------



## Warflo (27 Février 2006)

Tan ils nous présente le Apple Radio Remote 2.0 :rateau:


----------



## fredintosh (27 Février 2006)

En tout cas, le grand mystère, c'est : quel sera le déguisement de Steve Jobs ? (->mardi gras) 

Clown ? Vampire ? Travesti ?... (des fake en circulation ?)


----------



## gibet_b (27 Février 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> et surtout, une switcheuse



Moi aussi... Allez, un chtio MacBook... Ou alors sans trop tarder (1er Avril) svp


----------



## maxetlu (27 Février 2006)

Pour avoir en direct tout ce qui est annoncé mactouch a ouvert une page spécialement pour cet évènement ...
Par contre savez à quel heure française se passe ce Special Event ?


----------



## Steph-24 (27 Février 2006)

maxetlu a dit:
			
		

> Pour avoir en direct tout ce qui est annoncé mactouch a ouvert une page spécialement pour cet évènement ...
> Par contre savez à quel heure française se passe ce Special Event ?



Il me semble que c'est 10h (heure de san francisco) donc 19h (heure de paris) selon mon iPod


----------



## Steph-24 (27 Février 2006)

gibet_b a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi... Allez, un chtio MacBook... Ou alors sans trop tarder (1er Avril) svp


Il y a beaucoup de monde qui attend ce nouveau MacBook, c'est incroyable! Mais j'en fait parti aussi  Allez Steve fait nous plaisir!!!


----------



## maxetlu (27 Février 2006)

Je fais parti de ceux qui aimeraient beaucoup la sortie d un macbook, macmini ...

Mais sur l'invitation il est inscrit "fun new products" et moi j sais pas pourquoi mais je pense sincèrement que demain sera porté sur l iPod et ses services ...

Un nouvel ITMS avec de la vidéo avec pour premier films les pixar + disney (accord dont bcp parlent entre disney et apple), pq pas un iPod avec un plus gd écran permettant de voir ces films ...

Pour moi la sortie d un macbook est trop proche des macbook pro et iMac ...

Si apple sort le macbook et le mac mini maintenant il ne restera plus que les powermac avec processeur PPC et les remplacants des G5 n arriveront qu en fin 2006 ça fait un peu long avec les autres machines qui seront déjà intellisées depuis plusieurs mois je trouve ...

Non pour moi demain special event = iPod event ...


----------



## Steph-24 (27 Février 2006)

maxetlu a dit:
			
		

> Je fais parti de ceux qui aimeraient beaucoup la sortie d un macbook, macmini ...
> 
> Mais sur l'invitation il est inscrit "fun new products" et moi j sais pas pourquoi mais je pense sincèrement que demain sera porté sur l iPod et ses services ...
> 
> ...


Je pense que tu as raison, malheureusement si je puis dire!  Moi je pencherai comme toi sur un évènement consacré principalement à l'iPod, mais peut-être aussi à un nouveau Mac Mini plus dirigé vers le numérique! Cela pourrait devenir un "fun product".

Mais j'espère surtout que tu auras raison à propos de l'ITMS avec de la vidéo! on aurait peut-être enfin droit à une distinction bien faite entre la musique et la vidéo avec un Music Store et un tout nouveau Video Store! Tout deux toujours intégré à iTunes bien entendu!!

Enfin on verra bien! Il reste moins de 24h à tenir!


----------



## Freelancer (27 Février 2006)

Ce qui aiguise ma curiosité, c'est le choix de l'endroit pour la keynote: les locaux d'Apple, où avaient été lancés le premier iPod et l'ibook G3 blanc. Des produits grand public donc, mais aussi de vrais _nouveaux_ produits. 
Je ne sais pas si d'autres produits ont été lancés à cet endroit


----------



## maxetlu (27 Février 2006)

Ben si apple sort un iTMS avec vidéo j espère que soit ils vont créer une nouvelle application dédiée à ça soit iTunes va changer parceque là ça fait un peu usine à gaz ...

Sinon pq pas un mac mini avec FrontRow 2 et se rapprochant de la norme VIIV de Intel ...

Ca pourrait etre pas mal meme si je doute qu apple sorte un mac mini avec tuner intégré ...

On verra bien mais l attente est longue ... :rateau:


----------



## Steph-24 (27 Février 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui aiguise ma curiosité, c'est le choix de l'endroit pour la keynote: les locaux d'Apple, où avaient été lancés le premier iPod et l'ibook G3 blanc. Des produits grand public donc, mais aussi de vrais _nouveaux_ produits.
> Je ne sais pas si d'autres produits ont été lancés à cet endroit



C'est une très bonne remarque qui me donne encore plus de mal à attendre jusqu'à demain soir! Ca va être difficile de dormir ce soir 

Espérons que tu ai raison et qu'Apple nous prépare un "vrai nouveau" produit!


----------



## maxetlu (27 Février 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui aiguise ma curiosité, c'est le choix de l'endroit pour la keynote: les locaux d'Apple, où avaient été lancés le premier iPod et l'ibook G3 blanc. Des produits grand public donc, mais aussi de vrais _nouveaux_ produits.
> Je ne sais pas si d'autres produits ont été lancés à cet endroit



J savais pas que la keynote de demain allait se passer dans cette salle.
J ai vu la vidéo du lancement de l'iBook G3 mais la salle paraissait un peu rikiki non ?
Enfin bon j espère vraiment ne pas etre déçu ...
Mais si c est un PDA/iPod alors là je suis preneur ! 
Enfin peut etre pas la première version car le prix risque d etre exorbitant mais plus tard


----------



## saturnin (27 Février 2006)

Parfaitement.
Quelque chose de vraiment nouveaux, pas une énième mise à jour, ça serait vraiment quelque chose!


----------



## Cricri (28 Février 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas il y a moyen de voir en direct sur le net ce speciel event? :rose:


oui, ici 
http://data.inetats.com/ds/tools/bookviewer/javabook.jsp?STOCK=aapl&submit.x=9&submit.y=3


----------



## maxetlu (28 Février 2006)

Et si SJ nous sortait une Mighty mouse BT entre autre ?
Bcp de personnes l attendent depuis la sortie de celle ci et comme déja le clavier est BT et la sourie optique l était aussi avant d etre remplacé il se pourrait que cela fasse partit des annonces ...

A ce propos 2 sites français vont retransmettre l évènement :

mac4ever
mactouch

RDV à 19h !!!


----------



## Cricri (28 Février 2006)

Voilà un des "FUN" trucs de tout à l'heure
http://www.peasblossom.org/albums/album58/106_0628_sized.jpg


----------



## AM28 (28 Février 2006)

J'aime bien ces ambiances d'avant annonce ou tout le monde rêve un moment dans une joyeuse excitation !

Il est probable que je n'achèterai pas les produits annoncés tout à l'heure mais ça me plait quand même !


----------



## supermoquette (28 Février 2006)

Je rêve pas je prépare ma prise de bénèf sur l'action


----------



## gibet_b (28 Février 2006)

Je dois bien avouer que je doute aussi qu'on ait droit à un nouvel iBook mais j'espère qu'il arrivera avant juin. Car je serai embêté d'avoir à acheter un iBook PowerPC juste avant leur intelisation... Mais comme ma moitié veut absolument un Mac  

Cela dit, je crois que l'on peut tout de même espérer une MAJ des iBooks d'ici l'été non ? Ce n'est pas irréaliste ?


----------



## supermoquette (28 Février 2006)

J'ai entendu parler d'un missile sol-air piloté par l'iPod video.


----------



## mariachi (28 Février 2006)

http://www.engadget.com/2006/02/27/wwjd-3-results/

y en a pour tous les gouts:love:


----------



## smixx (28 Février 2006)

Powerbook avec ecran touchscreen comme clavier  :love:..... et le MacTendo n'est pas mal non plus :rateau:.....mais je serais pour un SHUFFLE VIDEO  héhé


----------



## supermoquette (28 Février 2006)

iPod Elec : du sport en rythme. USB 2.0.


----------



## L'Éclaire-Senti (28 Février 2006)

J'ai Quand même passé une nuit Blanche. Je vais Donc laissé la vision a vos yeux je suis présentement à Trois-Rivieres Au Quebec ici il est présentement l'heure 04.00 du matin et de chez vous a californie spécifiquement il y a une différence de 6heure de recul a votre heure  Je Rêve quand même de pouvoir allé cherché mon Futur Mini-MacIntel et si des fois se ne serait pas ma journée aujourd'hui je suis quand même d'attendre en attendant avec mon G3 Beige PowerMacintosh G3/300 Beige je me croise tous mes doigt et je m'en vais rêvé
A la Revoyure Angels


----------



## L'Éclaire-Senti (28 Février 2006)

L'Éclaire-Senti a dit:
			
		

> J'ai Quand même passé une nuit Blanche. Je vais Donc laissé la vision a vos yeux je suis présentement à Trois-Rivieres Au Quebec ici il est présentement l'heure 04.00 du matin et de chez vous a californie spécifiquement il y a une différence de 6heure de recul a votre heure  Je Rêve quand même de pouvoir allé cherché mon Futur Mini-MacIntel et si des fois se ne serait pas ma journée aujourd'hui je suis quand même d'attendre en attendant avec mon G3 Beige PowerMacintosh G3/300 Beige je me croise tous mes doigt et je m'en vais rêvé
> A la Revoyure Angels


http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smilies/up.gif


----------



## smixx (28 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> iPod Elec : du sport en rythme. USB 2.0.


Ideal en boite pour pouvoir "danser" parfaitement avec le rythme 

(je vois déja le type gesticuler comme dans la pub "Coca Cola" :king:


----------



## ikiki (28 Février 2006)

smixx a dit:
			
		

> Ideal en boite pour pouvoir "danser" parfaitement avec le rythme
> 
> (je vois déja le type gesticuler comme dans la pub "Coca Cola" :king:



Alors avec une demo de Steeve, cela va de soit


----------



## Paradise (28 Février 2006)

si il n y a pas d'ibook, je croque l'autre coté de la pomme...


----------



## smixx (28 Février 2006)

Tu noyera ton chagrin sur un "Poire" :hein: plutot


----------



## Imaginus (28 Février 2006)

On devrait tous se rejoindre sur le salon Ichat iPapy pour tous etre la à 19 heures pour partagé les premieres news !


----------



## fredintosh (28 Février 2006)

Grrr... je serai encore au boulot à cette heure-ci...


----------



## kaviar (28 Février 2006)

Moi j'espère la mise à jour des drivers de la iPantoufle ainsi que sont développement au pointures supérieures au 43...





L'ipantoufle en action...


----------



## iota (28 Février 2006)

Salut.

Bon, pas d'inquiétude, Apple va présenter des produits "very cool" ce soir.
Ouf, je suis rassuré, pas vous ?  

@+
iota


----------



## smixx (28 Février 2006)

Very cool?..... Un nouveau "sweat shirt avec col roulé" Pour M'sieur Jobs alors....ou une chemise Hawaienne


----------



## Imaginus (28 Février 2006)

Rendez-vous à 19H (et même un peu avant) pour suivre les annonces en direct !


----------



## smixx (28 Février 2006)

Arf...je serais en plein entrainement de foot......mais je pense une belle surprise en rentrant alors :love:


----------



## Paradise (28 Février 2006)

idem pas là, mais en charmante compagnie... on a tous des prioritées  :love: 
je vais voir les news seulement demain au taf... :hein:


----------



## ragnarok (28 Février 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Rendez-vous à 19H (et même un peu avant) pour suivre les annonces en direct !



Il sera 5h du mat chez moi, je vais mettre le réveil :sleep:


----------



## supermoquette (28 Février 2006)

Un Apple Store en Nouvelle-Calédonie !


----------



## ragnarok (28 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Un Apple Store en Nouvelle-Calédonie !



ce serais une idée génial !!
un apple store sur la plage de la baie de kuto à l'ile des pins 
http://imalbum.aufeminin.com/destination/users/D20050117/1764_344509303_nou_H115729_L.jpg


----------



## trevise (28 Février 2006)

Ouahhh

http://www.ratiatum.com/news2891_Des_longs_metrages_bient%F4t_chez_Apple.html

Si c'est ça, j'aurai du mal à retenir mon enthousiasme ...:mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (28 Février 2006)

Puisqu'on te dit que c'est des _fun products_


----------



## iota (28 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Puisqu'on te dit que c'est des _fun products_


Tu oublies _ very cool_ 

@+
iota


----------



## gibet_b (28 Février 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Tu oublis _ very cool_



Un frigo Apple ? :mouais:


----------



## cousinhube (28 Février 2006)

Allez je me colle sur les prévisions:

- Vu que le nano 1Go a été mis en vente il y a peu de temps et sans présentation, je pense que ce soir pas d'ipod
- Dell ayant présenté ses nouveaux écrans la semaine dernière et Steeve n'ayant pas l'habitude de se laisse dépasser par Michael, de nouveaux écrans sont envisageables (mais quoi de fun là dedans?...)
- Par objet fun on peut entendre un objet jeune et abordable, à ce titreb je viserais le iBook ou plutôt le Mac Book, simple ibook avec isight et intel, à moins que l'on revienne à des offres colorées... je ne sais pas.
- Mais surtout je crois qu'Apple va se lancer dans le smartphone je sais pas pkoi mais je le sens, et j verrais bien un espèce de Palm Apple qui fasse tél... avc un OSX mobile ;-)

Donc au final, j'en sais rien, mais un Mac Book, des écrans ou un Smartphone sont largement envisageables à mon sens. A ce soir!


----------



## supermoquette (28 Février 2006)

gibet_b a dit:
			
		

> Un frigo Apple ? :mouais:



Trop tard


----------



## Paradise (28 Février 2006)

en tout cas de plus en plus l'ibook s'éloigne pour ce soir.. :affraid:
bien degouté,


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (28 Février 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas de plus en plus l'ibook s'éloigne pour ce soir.. :affraid:
> bien degouté,


Bah en fait on en sait vraiment rien. Aux dernières Keynotes, on misait toujours à côté de la plaque.


----------



## gibet_b (28 Février 2006)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> Bah en fait on en sait vraiment rien. Aux dernières Keynotes, on misait toujours à côté de la plaque.



Tout à fait d'accord ! La dernière fois c'était sûr que ce serait un mac mini intel...


----------



## iota (28 Février 2006)

gibet_b a dit:
			
		

> Un frigo Apple ? :mouais:


Oui, qui te permet de faire tes courses sur l'iTMS  

@+
iota


----------



## Paradise (28 Février 2006)

je sais, je sais mais bon je préfere me dire qu il ne ser pas là comme ca pas de degout..  
car ca fait bien longtemps que je voulais un portable pas chere avec un bon ecran.. jusqu a là apple n'avait rien fait...


----------



## Paradise (28 Février 2006)

gibet_b a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait d'accord ! La dernière fois c'était sûr que ce serait un mac mini intel...




oui mais cet fois , des trace d'un new mac mini on étées trouvvé dans la 10.4.6 ... et pas du mac book


----------



## sdo (28 Février 2006)

Je pense plutôt que les annonces de ce soir seront tournées vers la vidéo :
 - un ITMS qui devient Video store ou VOD
 - un mac mini orienté media center (ViiV : merci intel)
 - une borne airport express video pour afficher les video/musique sur une télévision 

Allez Steve ne soit pas pingre, mets nous un core duo dans le mini


----------



## iota (28 Février 2006)

sdo a dit:
			
		

> un mac mini orienté media center (ViiV : merci intel)


La certification ViiV chez Apple, je n'y crois pas du tout...

@+
iota


----------



## fredintosh (28 Février 2006)

> Utilisateurs regardant la discussion actuelle : 27 (13 membre(s) et 14 invité(s))



...la tension monte...


----------



## Kilian2 (28 Février 2006)

Why not puisqu' Microsoft n'en veut pas ...


----------



## Paradise (28 Février 2006)

bha disons que c'est très con, mais je suis trop impatient.. :love:  petite question, si apple ne montre pas son "mac book", il y a de forte chance qu'il ne soit la qu'en été non?


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (28 Février 2006)

Ca dépend, il pourrait il y avoir d'autres Special Event, comme il y a eu dans le deuxième semestre de l'année 2005


----------



## fredintosh (28 Février 2006)

Pour l'instant, on a quand même eu droit à une floppée de keynotes ou de special event depuis septembre dernier... ça risque de continuer !  

1 évènement tous les 2 mois serait une bonne moyenne ! :love:


----------



## Imaginus (28 Février 2006)

Rendez-vous à 19H (et même un peu avant) pour suivre les annonces en direct !

PS: Mettez en pseudo ceux du forum...


----------



## Paradise (28 Février 2006)

ca va etre une soirée formidable ou super nul... :sick: 

je suis en stage dans une agence de pub, c'est louche l'ambiance ,il y a tout le monde pense deja a notre steevy


----------



## DarKOrange (28 Février 2006)

En tout cas cette fois-ci à quelques heures de la keynote rien ne fuit, pas de gaffe des webmasters, pas d'indics, rien


----------



## Imaginus (28 Février 2006)

Oui c'est etonnant...


----------



## Paradise (28 Février 2006)

je suis sur qu'il y a des furieux qui zone sur le site apple...


----------



## kaviar (28 Février 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Rendez-vous à 19H (et même un peu avant) pour suivre les annonces en direct !
> 
> PS: Mettez en pseudo ceux du forum...


C'est bien d'aller sur mac4ever, mais il n'y a rien de prévu sur MacGé ??


----------



## Paradise (28 Février 2006)

mac G n'a rien annoncé..


----------



## Imaginus (28 Février 2006)

Ben non pas pour l'instant ...


----------



## supermoquette (28 Février 2006)

c'est quoi mac4ever ?


----------



## kaviar (28 Février 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> mac G n'a rien annoncé..


Si ce n'est qu'un problème de salon autant en ouvrir un Comme celui-ci ?? Non ??


----------



## supermoquette (28 Février 2006)

Bah y a le toubar


----------



## valoriel (28 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi mac4ever ?


*un site alternatif*


----------



## smixx (28 Février 2006)

gné ?! question de nouveau....macG n'est pas très copain avec Mac 4ever?


----------



## supermoquette (28 Février 2006)

Nan je rigole


----------



## DrFatalis (28 Février 2006)

Et ce soir special event: présentation du gagnant de l'itune billion contest ! 
Vous attendiez autre chose ?
Un Ipod "ZZtop" avec une ibarbe ?:rateau:


----------



## Paradise (28 Février 2006)

celle la est vraiment pas mal ou un Ipod rolling stones.. avec un peu de poudre blanche ...  
oky je sort


----------



## manustyle (28 Février 2006)

DrFatalis a dit:
			
		

> Et ce soir special event: présentation du gagnant de l'itune billion contest !
> Vous attendiez autre chose ?
> Un Ipod "ZZtop" avec une ibarbe ?:rateau:



Non un ipod "Antoine" couleur Arc en ciel, avec une ibarbe


----------



## supermoquette (28 Février 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> celle la est vraiment pas mal ou un Ipod rolling stones.. avec un peu de poudre blanche ...
> oky je sort


Toi tu as mal pigé le concept du braun sugar 

Allez file à saint laurent


----------



## Imaginus (28 Février 2006)

Vu sur le prospectus Carrefour:

Ordinateur Portable Medion (beurk)
-Equipé du processeur Intel Duo Core T2300 (le 1.66ghz pour ceux qui savent pas)
-Wifi (heureusement)
-Windows XP edition familiale (pourquoi tant de haine ?)
-1024Mo de ram (oh)
-80Go DD
-17" TFT (damned)
-Graveur DVD Double couche
-NVidia Geforce 7400 256Mo
-Lecteur carte flash 4 en 1...


Au prix de 1299 euros... 
Ok qualité caca c'est du medion...

Bon je vire windows,je met linux dessous ou une version maxxuss de la 10.4.4 ?


----------



## smixx (28 Février 2006)

héhé Medion sava encore 

depuis 2001 j'ai un medion

P4 1.3Ghz
512 Rambus (origine 256)
Radéon 9600XT (origine Gforce 2 Mx 400:rose
DD 80Go  (origine 40Go lol)
livré avec Windows ME (Aaaaaaaarg....XP depuis ... coup de grace  )
Pis bon yavai pa le Wifi et 2-3 ptit truc.....mais bon le proc suis toujours nickel  (joue a battlefield Vietnam etn 1024*768 avec graphisme moyen ) bon la rambus en est tjrs pour qqch ........ Mais je fait des petites économies pour pouvoir Switcher :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (28 Février 2006)

alors des news ?? y a pas l'heure sur mon mac :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Février 2006)

Pas de news avant 19h...


----------



## manustyle (28 Février 2006)

smixx a dit:
			
		

> héhé Medion sava encore
> 
> depuis 2001 j'ai un medion
> 
> ...



Euh XP c'est 10 000 fois mieux que win ME !


----------



## jojoleretour (28 Février 2006)

manustyle a dit:
			
		

> Euh XP c'est 10 000 fois mieux que win ME !




et mac os X est 10000000e99 fois mieux que XP :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (28 Février 2006)

Enlève moi cet avatar j'arrive plus a me concentrer !!!


----------



## gibet_b (28 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Enlève moi cet avatar j'arrive plus a me concentrer !!!



Moi je voudrais bien la photo en plus grande, pour m'en servir de fond d'écran


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (28 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Enlève moi cet avatar j'arrive plus a me concentrer !!!



tu a compris Link, SM n'aime pas otn avatar .. :love:  :love:  

j'ai bien comprsi que cela s'applique à l'avatar précédent ..


----------



## Imaginus (28 Février 2006)

Cest drole comme son avatar parait si sympatique d'un coup hein ?

Merde j'me rends compte que je serais au ju-jitsu ce soir...


----------



## kaviar (28 Février 2006)

La fonction "recherche" vient d'être désactivée sur le forum, ce qui laisse présager un direct Keynote


----------



## mog (28 Février 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> La fonction "recherche" vient d'être désactivée sur le forum, ce qui laisse présager un direct Keynote


 C'est quoi le rapport??

:rose:


----------



## kaviar (28 Février 2006)

mog a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi le rapport??
> 
> :rose:


Pour allèger le travail des serveurs, c'est ce qui a été fait lors de la dernière Keynote


----------



## iota (28 Février 2006)

Salut.

Comme d'hab, la keynote sur MacGeneration se déroule ici.

@+
iota


----------



## manustyle (28 Février 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> et mac os X est 10000000e99 fois mieux que XP :rateau:



Si l'on est pas joueur peut-être


----------



## yret (28 Février 2006)

Effectivement, sacré avatar ! :rose:


----------



## Aurélie85 (28 Février 2006)

mouais, bof bof l'avatar...


----------



## supermoquette (28 Février 2006)

et en grand format dans la Gallerie


----------



## mog (28 Février 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:
			
		

> mouais, bof bof l'avatar...


Le tien m'émoustille aussi... :rose:


----------



## Aurélie85 (28 Février 2006)

mog a dit:
			
		

> Le tien m'émoustille aussi... :rose:



Eh! Attention, pas touche à Misha!!! 

D'ailleurs faut que je change, les jô c'est fini...


----------



## supermoquette (28 Février 2006)

On vous dérange ?


----------



## smixx (28 Février 2006)

bon vais au foot  de retour vers 20h30 avec des news toute belles :love:


----------



## I-Tof (28 Février 2006)

smixx a dit:
			
		

> bon vais au foot  de retour vers 20h30 avec des news toute belles :love:



Pfffff, moi j'irais pas à ta place.


----------



## Aurélie85 (28 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> On vous dérange ?




Plus on est de fous, plus on rit! (mais qu'est ce que je dis??)

Hé! sur mactechnews.de, ils ont déjà commencé! Ils sont plus pro...

http://www.mactechnews.de/appleeventfebruar2006/index.html


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

Ca yest, je suis fin prêt. Comme à chaque keynote, les toasts sont tartinés et le coktail au frais. Plus qu'à attendre.


----------



## supermoquette (28 Février 2006)

Ah ****, apéro au Lavaux à 19h, je vais le flinguer celui qui a son anni !


----------



## Kilian2 (28 Février 2006)

Moins d'heure à attendre il faut tenir ...tenir


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (28 Février 2006)

vers quelle heure on aura le streaming complet operationnel sur l'apple store .. avec assez de bande passante dispo pour un visionnage dans les regles du confort ???


----------



## Piewhy (28 Février 2006)

Dans 10h  plus ou moins


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (28 Février 2006)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> Dans 10h  plus ou moins


pétard ...

mais c'est tellement mieux de découvrir les nouveautés en pseudo live ... mais je crois que je pourrais pas tenir .. argh


----------



## xavier25 (28 Février 2006)

Plus que 20 minutes.... pour un macbook????


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

Ah, si Apple pouvait nous sortir un truc dans a PAO ! Y'a que ce secteur de la création qu'ils n'ont pas encore révolutionné. (pour la photo c'est en cours, mais à transformer).


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (28 Février 2006)

AppleStore fermé !!!


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Février 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:
			
		

> Plus on est de fous, plus on rit! (mais qu'est ce que je dis??)
> 
> Hé! sur mactechnews.de, ils ont déjà commencé! Ils sont plus pro...
> 
> http://www.mactechnews.de/appleeventfebruar2006/index.html




Tu te proposes pour faire ma traductrice stp ?


----------



## OliDay5 (28 Février 2006)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> AppleStore fermé !!!



Yessss


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> AppleStore fermé !!!



Zut, moi qui gettais pour le dire en premier, il a suffi que je parte pisser pour être devancé. Je ne suis encore qu'un amateur.
Bon, on peut en déduire que de nouveaux produits vont être annonçés. Et le store US ?


----------



## ice (28 Février 2006)

Plus que 7 minutes!!!! ^^


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Février 2006)

Une nouveauté fun? 


Un anti-virus!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Un anti-virus!



Leur anti virus, c'est de dire à chaque fois qu'un virus sort que ce n'est pas un vrai virus. Coût de développement : nul.


----------



## naas (28 Février 2006)

Faites commes moi, restez ou boulot parce l'avion est tard   et pas  cette fois ci :hein:

au fait macbidouille rafraichi automatiquement sa page ce qui n'est pas le cas pour macgé, sur quoi vous êtes vous basé pour prendre un décision contraire (ou l'inverse  )


----------



## cooly08 (28 Février 2006)

salut à tous, ça va chauffer pour nos mac ... enfin j'espère un pti baladeur vidéo genre vPod éhéh


----------



## laurent_iMac (28 Février 2006)

Bon je me dis que le mec en col roulé va dire :

- que les chiffres de la société  sont a multiplier par xxxx %
- que l'iPod va avoir des petits freres en vidéo
- que le Mac Mini va passer sous MacIntel
- enfin qu'il adore les frenchies et qu'un bidule a la sauce Apple va ouvrir le mois prochain à Pleuzy le Trou.

Ben quoi .... faut bien rever


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (28 Février 2006)

pourquoi y a moins de monde que d'habitude ??? ca me stresse ..


----------



## patrickz (28 Février 2006)

ç y est l'apple Store est fermé !


----------



## laurent_iMac (28 Février 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi y a moins de monde que d'habitude ??? ca me stresse ..



normal .... il a tué les autres pardi pour être tranquille


----------



## laurent_iMac (28 Février 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi y a moins de monde que d'habitude ??? ca me stresse ..



Et puis peut-être qu'il n'y avait pas assez de p'tits fours de livré par le traiteur du coin


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (28 Février 2006)

svp svp .. faut absolument un ecran geant, steve en colle roulé et un boite bleue qui lui sert de bipper ..  des invités, des "ouahhhhh" et les chiffres habituels en début ...


----------



## naas (28 Février 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi y a moins de monde que d'habitude ??? ca me stresse ..


Par ce qu'ils savent...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi y a moins de monde que d'habitude ??? ca me stresse ..



Bah, il a invité moins de monde, c'est tout. J'ai pas reçu la mienne, d'invitation, et tous cas.
Puis peut être qu'avec les applaudissements la salle se serait écroulée.


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (28 Février 2006)

qu'est ce qui foutent .. sont pas encore assis ?? c'est annulé ...  :love:  
je sens que je vais flooder dur moi .. 

edit : macbidouille semble deja un peu out .. :-(


----------



## naas (28 Février 2006)

bom resumons:
mac mini fin de stocks
ipod video attendu mais en reve
boombox surement
ibook peut être
mabrouk 17 et 12 attendu mais en rêve


----------



## jojoleretour (28 Février 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> qu'est ce qui foutent .. sont pas encore assis ?? c'est annulé ...  :love:
> je sens que je vais flooder dur moi ..




ça flood dur ici :sleep:


----------



## cooly08 (28 Février 2006)

on peut voir l'évènement en live kkpart ?


----------



## I-Tof (28 Février 2006)

hé Steve y'a rien, moi je veux un mini dual :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> qu'est ce qui foutent .. sont pas encore assis ?? c'est annulé ...  :love:
> je sens que je vais flooder dur moi ..
> 
> edit : macbidouille semble deja un peu out .. :-(



Faut d'abord que l'hélico dépose Steve sur la scène.
Oui, les annonces sont bien du fil à flood.


----------



## BalBasBow (28 Février 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi y a moins de monde que d'habitude ??? ca me stresse ..


ya toujours moins de monde au special envents


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (28 Février 2006)

juste pour savoir .. vu que macbidouille lague deja .. un site comme macgé : ca fait quoi comme audience quotidienne (pages vues ou visiteurs uniques ?)


----------



## ice (28 Février 2006)

ça a commencé !!!!!


----------



## IP (28 Février 2006)

Bon, et la question du jour :
Est ce que l'on va arriver au record des 1357 personnes connectées simultanement sur les forums MacGé en janvier ?

PS: Dumbop, regard en bas de la page d'accueil des forums pour voir le nombre de personne connectés...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

c'est partiiiiiii


----------



## tamatoa (28 Février 2006)

diites les copains c quoi du floood?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

IP a dit:
			
		

> Bon, et la question du jour :
> Est ce que l'on va arriver au record des 1357 personnes connectées simultanement sur les forums MacGé en janvier ?



Ca dépend si on a le temps d'activer nos double-pseudos...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

Pour le live mieux vaut l'IRC.
Ilounge et Macrumors sont les plus à jours, les autres le reprennent.
pour le web, Engadget essaie mais le site ne répond pas souvent


----------



## iota (28 Février 2006)

Bon ça commence, il y'a des "fun things" qui vont être présentées aujourd'hui.

Nouveau Mac mini
Processeur intel Core Solo et Core Duo
Même boîte


----------



## naas (28 Février 2006)

cooly08 a dit:
			
		

> on peut voir l'évènement en live kkpart ?


en vidéo live non, en texte oui:
ici
http://keynote.macg.co/
http://www.macbidouille.com/event/event.php
http://www.macrumorslive.com/web/
etc
etc
et la vidéo dans 2 jours sur le site d'apple

tiens je l'avais dit
nouveau mac mini :love:


----------



## cooly08 (28 Février 2006)

si y a du live mais ça chie  dans la rubrique quicktime


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

"annonces de moyenne taille" dit steve... Pas de mini ?


----------



## tamatoa (28 Février 2006)

woouhhouuuhouuuuu Dieu a parlé!!


----------



## kaviar (28 Février 2006)

Le principal designer d'Apple, Jonathan Ives, est présent.???


----------



## Lorhkan (28 Février 2006)

L'Apple Store est fermé !



Quoi, je suis à la bourre ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

en tout cas le pomme+R va carburer dans le monde entier :love: Et le mini est pour aujourd'hui !!!


----------



## Steph-24 (28 Février 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> en vidéo live non, en texte oui:
> ici
> http://keynote.macg.co/
> http://www.macbidouille.com/event/event.php
> ...




Le mieu c ilounge

c eux qui vont les plus vite

Déja un nouveau mac mini


----------



## ice (28 Février 2006)

Un nouveau mini !!!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

c'est quoi????

Mac Mini ?
j'espere que oui!


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (28 Février 2006)

et un mini tout mimi


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> De toutes façons tous les mardis à ces heures là les vrais mac addict surveillent l'ouverture de l'Apple store...



Raté, mini mono et dual..


----------



## kaviar (28 Février 2006)

New Mac mini
Based on Intel, single-processor and dual-processor chip versions. 2.5x - 3.2x faster


----------



## naas (28 Février 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> "annonces de moyenne taille" dit steve... Pas de mini ?


benh si je l'ai dit
simple et double coeur

par contre le mac mini est censé être la copie de l'ibook
alors ibook simple et double coeur ?


----------



## Steph-24 (28 Février 2006)

Mac Mini Single Core et Core duo


----------



## Dr_cube (28 Février 2006)

Au secours chui en retard, est-ce que quelqu'un peut me donner l'adresse d'un site où je peux voir le keynote en direct ? Merci beaucoup !!!!


EDIT : oubliez ma question lol, j'avais pas vu la dern page..


----------



## iota (28 Février 2006)

Le nouveau Mac mini est livré avec FrontRow et la télécommande.


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (28 Février 2006)

avec frontrow ....     
apple power ...
quoique je l'aurai bien vu en alu le mini comme sur le fake qui circulait .. :rose:


----------



## I-Tof (28 Février 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> New Mac mini
> Based on Intel, single-processor and dual-processor chip versions. 2.5x - 3.2x faster



YOUPI ! Un nouveau mini


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

Même design : je vais pouvoir l'empiler sur mon mini actuel


----------



## jujubalda (28 Février 2006)

Boarf, pour l'instant c'est pas folichon... on s'y attendait...


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (28 Février 2006)

Dr_cube a dit:
			
		

> Au secours chui en retard, est-ce que quelqu'un peut me donner l'adresse d'un site où je peux voir le keynote en direct ? Merci beaucoup !!!!


http://keynote.mactouch.com/

mactouch car ca se recharge tout seul sinon
macgé : http://keynote.macg.co/


----------



## cooly08 (28 Février 2006)

tu vas sur apple.com dans la rubrique quicktime, et apres y a keynote en haut a droite.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

jujubalda a dit:
			
		

> Boarf, pour l'instant c'est pas folichon... on s'y attendait...




SJ l'a dit des le debut je crois


----------



## Foguenne (28 Février 2006)

Et bien le MacMini devient une machine très très sympa. 
DualCore + un DD 7200 t, ça va rouler.


----------



## rubren (28 Février 2006)

bon rien de tuant pour le moment....


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (28 Février 2006)

mais je l'aurai vraiment bien vu en alu .. avec un beau 'display' apple .. :rateau: 
m'enfin :rose:


----------



## jojoleretour (28 Février 2006)

mince moi qui n'a q'un Mini G4 OUINNNNNNNN


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

4 USB contre 2 actuellement ! il n'en manque plus qu'un en façade.


----------



## AuGie (28 Février 2006)

Ce mini devient vraiment excellent :love:


----------



## patrickz (28 Février 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> mince moi qui n'a q'un Mini G4 OUINNNNNNNN


t'as qu'à switcher


----------



## Dark Templar (28 Février 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Et bien le MacMini devient une machine très très sympa.
> DualCore + un DD 7200 t, ça va rouler.


Plus la sortie optique, Front row qui lit les listes partagés, ça c'est du bon media center qui envoie gros


----------



## dupontrodo (28 Février 2006)

Mon Mac Mini G4 va etre remplacé je pense !!!
Rodo


----------



## jojoleretour (28 Février 2006)

patrickz a dit:
			
		

> t'as qu'à switcher




Tu me passe ta CB?


----------



## I-Tof (28 Février 2006)

patrickz a dit:
			
		

> t'as qu'à switcher



Je pense que cela ne va pas tarder pour moi, je sens bien le truc


----------



## mog (28 Février 2006)

C'est fou le nbre de newb qui débarquent lors des keynotes...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

J'ai quand même peur du prix possible...


----------



## Foguenne (28 Février 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Plus la sortie optique, Front row qui lit les listes partagés, ça c'est du bon media center qui envoie gros




Effectivement. 
Espérons que le prix reste sympa, j'imagine que oui.


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (28 Février 2006)

> but it's 2.5x to 3.2x faster than its predecessor (using the same benchmarks Apple offers for the iMac and MacBook Pro), thanks to the inclusion of the new Intel Core Solo CPU, depending on clock speed. For the Core Duo models, it's 4.8x or 5.5x times faster on those tests.



5x plus rapide avec un core duo .. bon c'est que des  benchs mais quand meme . 
roulez jeunesse .. :hein: 

SJ a pas dit combien il faisait d'acte pour cet event ??


----------



## Steph-24 (28 Février 2006)

Mac Mini Single Core et Core duo


----------



## Dark Templar (28 Février 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement.
> Espérons que le prix reste sympa, j'imagine que oui.


600 (core solo) et 800 (core duo) $ selon iLounge, c'est plutôt bien.
D'ailleurs selon eux plus de carte 3D donc c'est vraiment tout pour le media center.


----------



## iota (28 Février 2006)

1.5ghz Core Solo 667 mhz fsb, 512mb memory, integrated graphics 60GB drive, combo drive - $599
Second model with Core Duo - 1.67, 80GB drive + SuperDrive - $799
Both available today.


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (28 Février 2006)

599 $ (premier pris (un solo donc))


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (28 Février 2006)

Le Mac mini Core Duo est annoncé comme étant 4,8 à 5,5 fois plus rapide que le Mac mini actuel. Il dipsose d'un port FW400 et airport et bluethoot :love:  Tout bon !


----------



## mog (28 Février 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement.
> Espérons que le prix reste sympa, j'imagine que oui.


Ben non... dès 599$ !!


----------



## IP (28 Février 2006)

les prix 599 et 799 US$ pour le core solo et core duo


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (28 Février 2006)

je sens que ce mini cache encore quelque chose


----------



## AuGie (28 Février 2006)

5,5x plus rapide  J'adore Steve Jobs


----------



## Foguenne (28 Février 2006)

mog a dit:
			
		

> Ben non... dès 599$ !!




Ben moi je trouve le prix correcte.


----------



## ficelle (28 Février 2006)

j'espere qu'il soufflera moins que le mini G4 des qu'on le monte en charge 

mais je crois que j'achete des ce soir... ma premiere machine intel !


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (28 Février 2006)

ca reste toujours moins cher qu'un Ibook G4  :love:


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (28 Février 2006)

Même s'il supporte le Dolby Digital 5.1, ça fait cher le mini..:mouais:


----------



## iota (28 Février 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi je trouve le prix correcte.


Un peu radin sur le disque dur...
60Go et 80Go... c'est limite...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

Les 80 go sont un peu justes, mais déjà sur le mien je n'y mets que les applications et les documents en cours.


----------



## ficelle (28 Février 2006)

le steve nous compare la musique à des big-mac !


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (28 Février 2006)

y a un prix de groupe avec en plus "el gato" eyes tv ..


----------



## Mickjagger (28 Février 2006)

"remote control, Front Row, AirPort Extreme, Bluetooth, four USB 2.0 interfaces, FireWire 400, GigaBit Ethernet, DVI video out, and Dolby Digital 5.1 and analog audio in and out."

Ca répond à quasiment toutes les demandes, il manque plus que l'iSight!! 

Par contre le prix de base risque d'être plus élevé en France que les 599$ US.


----------



## elite7words (28 Février 2006)

C'est le "integrated Graphics" que je deteste. J'ai déjà donné et je sais ce que ça vaut


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (28 Février 2006)

Nouvelles housses pour les iPod nano et 5G en cuir à 99$


----------



## mog (28 Février 2006)

Mickjagger a dit:
			
		

> "remote control, Front Row, AirPort Extreme, Bluetooth, four USB 2.0 interfaces, FireWire 400, GigaBit Ethernet, DVI video out, and Dolby Digital 5.1 and analog audio in and out."
> 
> Ca répond à quasiment toutes les demandes, il manque plus que l'iSight!!
> 
> Par contre le prix de base risque d'être plus élevé en France que les 599$ US.



 Tu te mets à genou pour avoir la tronche en face du mini??? :love:


----------



## ficelle (28 Février 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Un peu radin sur le disque dur...
> 60Go et 80Go... c'est limite...



vive le mini-partner et son hub usb/fw ! :love:


----------



## Lorhkan (28 Février 2006)

C'est moi ou quand même, le "integrated graphics" c'est pas top ?...


----------



## IP (28 Février 2006)

Un nouvel ipod Hifi !


----------



## manustyle (28 Février 2006)

Déjà une news Apple sur Clubic  -> 
http://www.clubic.com/actualite-32410-apple-annonce-le-mac-mini-intel.html


----------



## Foguenne (28 Février 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> vive le mini-partner et son hub usb/fw ! :love:



Je me serais bien prix un mini Intel mais j'ai pas envie de me rendre compte qu'il est plus costaux que mon iMac G5 2,1 Ghz.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> Nouvelles housses pour les iPod nano et 5G en cuir à 99$



Bonne nouvelle, le prix nu mini au prix de 8 housses ipod, ça c'est de l'argument commercial


----------



## mog (28 Février 2006)

"Voici le iPod hifi" !! J'espère que le prix sera décent!


----------



## ficelle (28 Février 2006)

des accessoires sad-maso, des HP pour chambre de bonne... reste à attendre le one more thing !


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (28 Février 2006)

Nouveau ! : iPod Hi-Fi : la chaine hifi réinventée
il ressemble à un haut parleur central avec un dock iPod au sommet


----------



## iota (28 Février 2006)

IP a dit:
			
		

> Un nouvelle ipod Hifi !


Non, c'est un accessoire il me semble...
iLounge: iPod Hi-Fi
Home stereo. Reinvented.
Looks like a center channel speaker with iPod dock on top.


----------



## lemammouth (28 Février 2006)

haha intéressant moi qui lorgne depuis quelques semaines sur ce mini, j ai bien fait d attendre un petit peu cette mini keynote
je sens que je vais faire chauffer la cb, quitte à essuyer du platre dans les prochains mois.
question bête, le clavier et la souris sont toujours en option comme avant ? (disons que j ai déja l écran, le clavier et la souris)


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (28 Février 2006)

99$ la house .. personne reagit ... heureusement que j'ai ma boite de chausette


----------



## Foguenne (28 Février 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'est un accessoire il me semble...
> iLounge: iPod Hi-Fi
> Home stereo. Reinvented.
> Looks like a center channel speaker with iPod dock on top.



Voilà ce que j'attendais. 
Bon, c'est quoi ce truc.


----------



## naas (28 Février 2006)

bon nous avons le mac mini comme prévu et le boombox comme annoncé, reste .... les nibook :love: et l'ipod video ragggggggggggggggggggggggggggg :rateau:


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (28 Février 2006)

Elle est livrée avec des adaptateurs pour chaque modèle d'iPod
Elle contient 3 hauts parleurs
Et peut s'alimenter sur le secteur ou bien avec 6 piles


----------



## Dark Templar (28 Février 2006)

Lorhkan a dit:
			
		

> C'est moi ou quand même, le "integrated graphics" c'est pas top ?...


Non, c'est de la merde.  Mais une vraie carte 3D ne servirai que pour jouer ou utiliser des applications qui exploitent la carte vidéo (style motion), donc pour mettre le mini dans le salon comme media center ou pour surfer ça n'aura pas d'incidence.
Là où c'est vraiment très gênant, c'est s'ils mettent la même chose sur l'iBook. :sick:


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (28 Février 2006)

2 haut parleurs 80 mm et un woofer à 2 voies de 130 mm au centre


----------



## naas (28 Février 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> des accessoires sad-maso, des HP pour chambre de bonne... reste à attendre le one more thing !


pas mieux le one more thing (quand même les etuis a 99 dollars il y a de l'abus  )
http://www.macrumorslive.com/web/


----------



## Foguenne (28 Février 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> 99$ la house .. personne reagit ... heureusement que j'ai ma boite de chausette



Pourquoi ?
C'est un modèle de house haut de gamme, il y a des bien moins cher sur l'AppleStore.


----------



## iota (28 Février 2006)

349$ pour le iPod Hifi...


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (28 Février 2006)

c'est design apple au moins leur borne a pile hifi ???


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (28 Février 2006)

Ca c'est quand même un peu abusé pour cette "chaine hifi"... donc ipod + chaine hifi= plus de 500 :hein:


----------



## Warflo (28 Février 2006)

Le prix du 30go :rateau:


----------



## rubren (28 Février 2006)

je suis pas prêt de changer ma chaîne...bon toujours rien d'exceptionnel à mes yeux...mais ça va venir...


----------



## nicogala (28 Février 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'est de la merde.  Mais une vraie carte 3D ne servirai que pour jouer ou utiliser des applications qui exploitent la carte vidéo (style motion), donc pour mettre le mini dans le salon comme media center ou pour surfer ça n'aura pas d'incidence.
> Là où c'est vraiment très gênant, c'est s'ils mettent la même chose sur l'iBook. :sick:


Ou comme CoreImage...


----------



## naas (28 Février 2006)

au fait j'ai vu ceci:
40% of all autos sold this year in US will have iPod connectivity as an option
sympa non ? bientôt l'europe ? (dans 3 ans..)


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (28 Février 2006)

Petite image de là-bas..


----------



## elite7words (28 Février 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'est de la merde.  Mais une vraie carte 3D ne servirai que pour jouer ou utiliser des applications qui exploitent la carte vidéo (style motion), donc pour mettre le mini dans le salon comme media center ou pour surfer ça n'aura pas d'incidence.
> Là où c'est vraiment très gênant, c'est s'ils mettent la même chose sur l'iBook. :sick:


Oui pour surfer mais un media center sert à lire des videos non? Et je peux te dire que des divx sans décompression de la carte graphique c'est pas terrible terrible.


----------



## YObidou80 (28 Février 2006)

On a touché au Mac puis à l'ipod maintenant il va y avoir quelque chose de nouveau iphone, iTV,Tablet mac...


----------



## rubren (28 Février 2006)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> Ca c'est quand même un peu abusé pour cette "chaine hifi"... donc ipod + chaine hifi= plus de 500&#8364; :hein:



Surtout que t'aura pas le *son* ni la puissance d'une vraie chaîne, pour moi l'iPod reste un baladeur... même si steve annonce que le son sera top...


----------



## manustyle (28 Février 2006)

100 $ la house en sky simili cuir, ça fait cher le truc de kalitay


----------



## IP (28 Février 2006)

Un bon ampli home cinema dans un boitier de macmini ferait un parfait complément à ce dernier...
Plutot que cette extension d'ipod


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (28 Février 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Le prix du 30go :rateau:


vi .. mais tu n'a pas la borne hifi .. ;-)


----------



## Dark Templar (28 Février 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> pas mieux le one more thing (quand même les etuis a 99 dollars il y a de l'abus  )


bah pas plus que de faire payer ces enceintes plus cher que des Z-5500


----------



## kaviar (28 Février 2006)

Il y a de l'ambiance !!



> Un homme déclare dans la salle : « Quoi ? Tout ça pour des enceintes de daube ? »


----------



## nicogala (28 Février 2006)

elite7words a dit:
			
		

> Oui pour surfer mais un media center sert à lire des videos non? Et je peux te dire que des divx sans décompression de la carte graphique c'est pas terrible terrible.


Doit-on mentionner le H264 ?


----------



## Dark Templar (28 Février 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Ou comme CoreImage...





			
				elite7words a dit:
			
		

> Oui pour surfer mais un media center sert à lire des videos non? Et je peux te dire que des divx sans décompression de la carte graphique c'est pas terrible terrible.





			
				nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Doit-on mentionner le H264 ?


Je pense quand-même que ce sera suffisant pour CoreImage et CoreVideo. Après tout c'est bien géré par la GeForce 5200 :rateau:
En plus faut pas exagérer, lire une vidéo avec un core duo c'est pas non plus la croix et la bannière :mouais: (5.5x plus rapide, oubliez pas )


----------



## mog (28 Février 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Il y a de l'ambiance !!


C'est du vrai foutage de gueule!!! Apple nous prend vraiment pour des *****.


----------



## naas (28 Février 2006)

C'est tout de même la première fois qu'apple marche sur les platebandes des accessoiriste de cette manière


----------



## Warflo (28 Février 2006)

Ah ah l'action Apple monté juste avant le Special Event, now elle chute


----------



## Foguenne (28 Février 2006)

mog a dit:
			
		

> C'est du vrai foutage de gueule!!! Apple nous prend vraiment pour des *****.



Tu as été lésé ?
Steve Job t'avait promis un truc ?

Faut te calmer un peu...


----------



## naas (28 Février 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Je pense quand-même que ce sera suffisant pour CoreImage et CoreVideo. Après tout c'est bien géré par la GeForce 5200 :rateau:
> En plus faut pas exagérer, lire une vidéo avec un core duo c'est pas non plus la croix et la bannière :mouais: (5.5x plus rapide, oubliez pas )


ah ces gameurs sont carte graphiques ils sont perdus, tu devrais pourtant avoir l'habitude avec apple non    _ (surtout sur les mono G5 enfin bref j'me comprends    )_


----------



## rubren (28 Février 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Ah ah l'action Apple monté juste avant le Special Event, now elle chute



Logique...je suis en train de revendre les miennes....


----------



## elite7words (28 Février 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Je pense quand-même que ce sera suffisant pour CoreImage et CoreVideo. Après tout c'est bien géré par la GeForce 5200 :rateau:
> En plus faut pas exagérer, lire une vidéo avec un core duo c'est pas non plus la croix et la bannière :mouais: (5.5x plus rapide, oubliez pas )


Moi je te parle de mon experience catastrophique (et traumatisante) avec un pc portable avec intel extreme graphique
A cette époque là j'aurais tout fait pour mettre une FX5200 dedans. La FX5200 c'est une rolls à côté


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

Je me demande quand même comment ils vont faire pour obtenir du son qualité hifi avec un format de compression destructif, même s'il l'est moins que d'autres.


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (28 Février 2006)

C'est fini !
Je suis tout déçu, franchement je m'attendais à quelque chose de bien mieux... :hein:


----------



## mog (28 Février 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Tu as été lésé ?
> Steve Job t'avait promis un truc ?
> 
> Faut te calmer un peu...


 Ce n'est pas la pauvreté des déclarations qui me choque, mais les tarifs imposés par Apple. J'ose à peine imaginer avec la conversion désastreuse en Euros/Francs.

C'est fini !


----------



## rubren (28 Février 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Je me demande quand même comment ils vont faire pour obtenir du son qualité hifi avec un format de compression destructif, même s'il l'est moins que d'autres.



Si tu est audiophile, le son sera merdeux y a pas de secrets....


----------



## Warflo (28 Février 2006)

Très déçu


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

pfffff...
trop deçu....
enfin... j attend de voir le mini... c'est quand meme cool non?


----------



## ficelle (28 Février 2006)

prochain episode le 1er avril !


----------



## elite7words (28 Février 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> ah ces gameurs sont carte graphiques ils sont perdus, tu devrais pourtant avoir l'habitude avec apple non    _ (surtout sur les mono G5 enfin bref j'me comprends    )_


 Pour les jeux c'est pas vraiment un critère sinon on prend plutôt un pc à coté.
Une vidéo décompressée par carte graphique c'est autrement plus lisse. Avec processeur seulement tu vois les pixels (PC portable pour moi)

edit : Déjà fini!


----------



## OliDay5 (28 Février 2006)

Ce sera la meme carte graphique que sur les "anciens" minis ?
Car l'ancien ramait lors des travellings dans les films...


----------



## saturnin (28 Février 2006)

Si je peux me permettre : bof.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

Bon, on pourrait ire que c'est de la chocotte, ces annonces, mais ça me fait quand même 800 $ à débourser pour le mini dans les prochains mois, cette histoire...


----------



## rubren (28 Février 2006)

Eh ben...franchement moi aussi très déçu...pas de quoi fouetter un chat...là je vois pas bien l'intérêt de cette keynote...mais bon


----------



## Freelancer (28 Février 2006)

Mouais. Fun new products. un poil déçu. Je comprend pourquoi ils ont présenté ça à la maison... pas de quoi louer le moscone center... :sleep:


----------



## lemammouth (28 Février 2006)

vous pensez qu 'ils vont faire de même à écouler les derniers mac mini G4 comme ces temps-ci, voire sur le refurb ?!!
ca fait longtemps que je me frustre au fur et à mesure des nouveaux modèles qui sortent mais là ça va faire boum !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

La conversion en euros est moins reluisante...


----------



## Luc G (28 Février 2006)

649  pour le mac mini de base, 879 pour l'autre


----------



## elite7words (28 Février 2006)

Toujours pas de nouvel iBook. ça me rassure je me dis qu'ils sont en train de travailler un nouveau design bien sympa

edit : C'était quoi le prix d'entrée des tout premier mini? ça a bien augmenté quand même là, les processeurs intel ont l'air de pas être bon marché. Toujours plus cher même avec du graphique integré.


----------



## I-Tof (28 Février 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> 649  pour le mac mini de base, 879 pour l'autre



Oups, un peu cher !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

Graphics    Intel GMA950 graphics processor with 64MB of DDR2 SDRAM shared with main memory1 

SM avait raison


----------



## naas (28 Février 2006)

regarde moi cette cohorte de macophiles déçu, c'est des annonces pour le fun, la musique, le groove pas mes maceux   

n'empêche regardez de plus prêt le mac mini, c'est une sacré machine toute de même


----------



## IP (28 Février 2006)

Les Apple stores sont ré-ouverts....


----------



## Aurélie85 (28 Février 2006)

IP a dit:
			
		

> Bon, et la question du jour :
> Est ce que l'on va arriver au record des 1357 personnes connectées simultanement sur les forums MacGé en janvier ?
> 
> PS: Dumbop, regard en bas de la page d'accueil des forums pour voir le nombre de personne connectés...




non...


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Février 2006)

Ca m'énerve perso, cette fixette sur l'ipod...
Une housse à 99dollars, j'ai bien compris?
Si c'est le cas, ça devient n'importe quoi...


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (28 Février 2006)

Le mac mini G4 n'est plus au catalogue.


----------



## Dark Templar (28 Février 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> Graphics    Intel GMA950 graphics processor with 64MB of DDR2 SDRAM shared with main memory1


Rhô ****** ils ont fait fort quand-même


----------



## Mickjagger (28 Février 2006)

Ce processeur graphique intégré c'est pas celui qui était dans les kits de MacIntel pour les développeurs?!
Les perfs étaient très correctes parait-il...


----------



## mog (28 Février 2006)

C'est moi ou il est un peu plus haut le nouveau mini ??


----------



## HmJ (28 Février 2006)

Avoir un Dual Core pour un circuit graphique integre, c'est vraiment la deche. On verra la difference au-dela de 1600x1200 et toujours pas de Aperture en vue... Vive mon Mini G4 qui m'a coute moins cher et qui vivra encore longtemps !

PS : et vive mon retour a Tokyo parce que les prix en France c'est du grand n'importe quoi.


----------



## Dark Templar (28 Février 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> Avoir un Dual Core pour un circuit graphique integre, c'est vraiment la deche. On verra la difference au-dela de 1600x1200 et toujours pas de Aperture en vue... Vive mon Mini G4 qui m'a coute moins cher et qui vivra encore longtemps !


Va lire une bande annonce HD h264 en 1080 sur le site d'Apple et on en reparle


----------



## nosousyman (28 Février 2006)

attendez un peut les gars! on sais très bien que dans quelques semaines ils baissera certainement.
et puis c'est toujours ça de pris, la convertion se fait petit à petit, et dans un mois (seulement), ils nous sortiront encore autre chose, ça commence à se préciser!


----------



## HmJ (28 Février 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Va lire une bande annonce HD h264 en 1080 sur le site d'Apple et on en reparle


Certes mon garcon, mais les perf du nouveau Mini en 1920x1200 ne seront pas bien au-dessus, on sera encore "oblige" de passer par une machine pro pour toucher aux applis pro.


----------



## rubren (28 Février 2006)

Mince....steve revient le One More Thing qui tue....


----------



## Foguenne (28 Février 2006)

Sympa l'iPod Hifi.


----------



## elite7words (28 Février 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Va lire une bande annonce HD h264 en 1080 sur le site d'Apple et on en reparle


Je crois avoir déjà testé la lecture d'une video comme ça avec mon pc, si c'est bien ça ça saccadait un peu de temps en temps


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

Mickjagger a dit:
			
		

> Ce processeur graphique intégré c'est pas celui qui était dans les kits de MacIntel pour les développeurs?!
> Les perfs étaient très correctes parait-il...


J'ai un apriori défavorable sur les chipsets Intel mais, effectivement, c'est possible que la puce soit performante. C'est cette histoire de mémoire partagée qui m'tripote... :hein:

Bon, vu la cible du Mac Mini, c'est pas trop grave je suppose


----------



## naas (28 Février 2006)

mog a dit:
			
		

> C'est moi ou il est un peu plus haut le nouveau mini ??


ce qui est pratique avec apple france c'est que tu peux comparer les anciennes spec avec les nouvelles du site amércain :bebe:  
us nouveau = 2 ", français ancien 5 cm, c'est bon, rien a changé donc


----------



## HmJ (28 Février 2006)

Bon, 720 EUR ou 100000 JPY pour la version haut de gamme au Japon. Et ca sans les coupons de reduction a 5% maxi autorises.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Sympa l'iPod Hifi.


Un peu mastoc quand même.. Mais ce n'est pas ma passion, alors je ne garederais de tout jufement définitif.
L'apple store est en rade ?


----------



## Tox (28 Février 2006)

Du coup, le iMac devient la seule machine intéressante (qualité/prix/évolutivité logicielle) du monde Mac. Non, franchement, un graveur de CD uniquement dans un modèle d'entrée de gamme nouvelle génération... Drôle de marketing...


----------



## arcank (28 Février 2006)

elite7words a dit:
			
		

> Toujours pas de nouvel iBook. ça me rassure je me dis qu'ils sont en train de travailler un nouveau design bien sympa
> 
> edit : C'était quoi le prix d'entrée des tout premier mini? ça a bien augmenté quand même là, les processeurs intel ont l'air de pas être bon marché. Toujours plus cher même avec du graphique integré.



Je crois qu'il a été lancé comme le premier Mac à moins de 500$ ... 499$ quoi ...

Arcank


----------



## HmJ (28 Février 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Un peu mastoc quand même.. Mais ce n'est pas ma passion, alors je ne garederais de tout jufement définitif.
> L'apple store est en rade ?



Euh, que Apple se mette a la "hifi", c'est un peu comme ceux qui pensent que B&O c'est le top de la qualite hifi. C'est certes tres bien, mais pour l'authenticite on ira voir ailleurs.

Pour le store, c'est clair que 1000000 de personnes sont en train de vouloir tester de nouvelles configs. Et ce serait pas un tort : ce Mini va cartonner.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (28 Février 2006)

mémoire vidéo partagé bof...
pi il est cher alors...
et core solo en plus bof bof...
  
j'attends les remplaçants des power mac ...
j'espere que ce sera mieux que  çà comme annonce...


----------



## jujubalda (28 Février 2006)

Sincèrement... je suis déçu, et pas qu'un peu !


----------



## HmJ (28 Février 2006)

Ah la la, ca suscite toujours autant de commentaires en tout cas


----------



## HmJ (28 Février 2006)

jujubalda a dit:
			
		

> Sincèrement... je suis déçu, et pas qu'un peu !



Alors y'a ceux qui sont decus parce qu'ils attendaient mieux (et vont devoir supporter leur vieille machine six mois de plus...) et ceux qui sont decus parce que leur becane a encore pris un coup de vieux. Terrible.


----------



## naas (28 Février 2006)

Sydney (et les zotres  ) toujours déçu :bebe: et au fait où il surfer d'argent ou ah non comment il s'appele... rah 'tain le nom m'echappe ah ouiiiiii surfer libre, a fond sur les keynotes et après mega déçu :bebe:


----------



## patrickz (28 Février 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> 649  pour le mac mini de base, 879 pour l'autre


J'ai des doutes sur les prix, comment un modèle à 600$ US peut se retrouver vendu 650, ou alors il bénéficie de la TVA réduite du batiment ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

Je suis sûr que dans ces réactions il y a des jalous du fait qu'un bi-core se vende moins de 1000 euros contre 2000 pour un bipro d'il y a un an... :rateau:


----------



## iota (28 Février 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un apriori défavorable sur les chipsets Intel mais, effectivement, c'est possible que la puce soit performante. C'est cette histoire de mémoire partagée qui m'tripote... :hein:


Bon... ben le chip intégré (GMA950) est bien pourri  

@+
iota


----------



## HmJ (28 Février 2006)

patrickz a dit:
			
		

> J'ai des doutes sur les prix, comment un modèle à 600$ US peut se retrouver vendu 650&#8364;, ou alors il bénéficie de la TVA réduite du batiment ?


C'est quand meme une sacree marche, l'EUR est bien au-dessus de 1 USD... Je ne cesserai de le dire : il y a un truc avec la France et les Francais, comment de tels ecarts de prix sont-ils encore possible a l'heure de la mondialisation (Apple ou Nikanon ne sont que de pauvres exemples).


----------



## laurent_iMac (28 Février 2006)

Et la porte du site de MacGé qui est rade 

Oulalala il y a du monde


----------



## nosousyman (28 Février 2006)

serieusement à ce prix c'est pas une affaire mais si il vous le faut absoluent allez le prendre sur le site de l'ofup! moi je suis plus que content de mon achat au moi de janvier et j'ai quand meme economisé 15%!


----------



## naas (28 Février 2006)

Sony a une mémoire partagée aussi sur ses portables, ok c'est un des défaut mais ça empeche pas de faire de bon pc non ? 

_(je sens que l'ibook va faire pareil    )_


----------



## laurent_iMac (28 Février 2006)

Safari ne peut ouvrir la page http://www.macg.co/ car le serveur ne répond plus.


----------



## mog (28 Février 2006)

600&#8364;, ça fait cher le lecteur DVD :rose:
Apple a surement du rehausser ses prix lorsqu'ils ont remarqué que leur machine intéressait les hackers.


----------



## elite7words (28 Février 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Bon... ben le chip intégré (GMA950) est bien pourri
> 
> @+
> iota


Rien d'étonnant! Lors du passage à intel c'est un peu ce que je redoutais. En fait intel refourgue à apple ses chipset graphique qui suffisent à faire fonctionner OSX mais que les constructeurs PC n'utiliseront plus du fait de vista.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

C'est toujours la même histoire  : les prix US sont *HTVA*


----------



## naas (28 Février 2006)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Safari ne peut ouvrir la page http://www.macg.co/ car le serveur ne répond plus.


Benh quoi il est allé servir une autre table


----------



## elite7words (28 Février 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Sony a une mémoire partagée aussi sur ses portables, ok c'est un des défaut mais ça empeche pas de faire de bon pc non ?
> 
> _(je sens que l'ibook va faire pareil    )_


Sony a mémoire partagée oui MAIS c'est une geforce quand même, rien à voir du tout!


----------



## saturnin (28 Février 2006)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> Du coup, le iMac devient la seule machine intéressante (qualité/prix/évolutivité logicielle) du monde Mac. Non, franchement, un graveur de CD uniquement dans un modèle d'entrée de gamme nouvelle génération... Drôle de marketing...



C'est aussi ce que je me disais sur le graveur cd.
Bientot ça va devenir la seule marque au monde à toujours en proposer.
Vraiment cher je trouve perso, pour un lecteur cd et un chip graphique de m**** et 60 go de disque.
Enfin c'est sur vous allez me dire "n'achete pas alors", bon j'achète pas, mais je suis déçu un peu quand meme.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Bon... ben le chip intégré (GMA950) est bien pourri
> 
> @+
> iota


D'un autre côté, avec une meilleure carte graphique, le mac mini aurait peut-être cannibalisé l'iMac


----------



## patrickz (28 Février 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand meme une sacree marche, l'EUR est bien au-dessus de 1 USD... Je ne cesserai de le dire : il y a un truc avec la France et les Francais, comment de tels ecarts de prix sont-ils encore possible a l'heure de la mondialisation (Apple ou Nikanon ne sont que de pauvres exemples).


ah oui autant pour moi. Au cours du jour, 599$ = 502. 649 ça fait donc un taux de TVA de 29%. Soit un taux qui n'existe pas, les Français se font arnaquer...


----------



## Paski.pne (28 Février 2006)

Comme à chaque fois,
voici le produit qui va le mieux se vendre après une annonce d'Apple :


----------



## nosousyman (28 Février 2006)

et puis sur leur sites ils me font bien rire, sûr que comparé à un 1,2 ghz il peut etre 4x plus rapide...
ça me rasure un peut pour mon 1,5 bien que je m'en moque...


----------



## elite7words (28 Février 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> D'un autre côté, avec une meilleure carte graphique, le mac mini aurait peut-être cannibalisé l'iMac


Même avec une 6400tc ça risquait pas.


----------



## laurent_iMac (28 Février 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Benh quoi il est allé servir une autre table




Surement
Ce qui montre que ce "pas de deux" de S.J. interesse pas mal d'utilisateurs de Mac et autres.


----------



## saturnin (28 Février 2006)

patrickz a dit:
			
		

> ah oui autant pour moi. Au cours du jour, 599$ = 502. 649 ça fait donc un taux de TVA de 29%. Soit un taux qui n'existe pas, les Français se font arnaquer...



En est il de même pour les autres pays que les etats unis?


----------



## nosousyman (28 Février 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:
			
		

> Comme à chaque fois,
> voici le produit qui va le mieux se vendre après une annonce d'Apple :


ça tombe très bien ma copine est pharmacienne... je vais pouvoir acheter un macbrouk!


----------



## iota (28 Février 2006)

elite7words a dit:
			
		

> Rien d'étonnant! Lors du passage à intel c'est un peu ce que je redoutais. En fait intel refourgue à apple ses chipset graphique qui suffisent à faire fonctionner OSX mais que les constructeurs PC n'utiliseront plus du fait de vista.


Bon, d'un autre coté, c'est un des chip qui permet d'avoir la certification ViiV d'intel.
Donc je présume que pour la video devrait pas y avoir de problème (ce nouveau mac mini supporte les résolutions HDTV en sortie).

@+
iota


----------



## patrickz (28 Février 2006)

saturnin a dit:
			
		

> En est il de même pour les autres pays que les etats unis?


Je ne sais pas, l'Apple Store a implosé. Succès de curiosité ou tempête de commandes ...


----------



## naas (28 Février 2006)

patrickz a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas, l'Apple Store a implosé. Succès de curiosité


voui et...



			
				patrickz a dit:
			
		

> ou tempête de commandes ...


non


----------



## Dark Templar (28 Février 2006)

Marrant tous ces râleurs jamais contents. Avant avec le mac mini on pouvait espérer jouer dessus et après les gens pleuraient sur les performances. Maintenant c'est clairement dit : on peut pas jouer dessus, c'est fait pour surfer, pour de la bureautique ou faire un media center. Et pour cet usage là désolé mais il est bien mieux que le précédent.


			
				naas a dit:
			
		

> non


Mais si  (voir juste au dessus de la citation)




			
				HmJ a dit:
			
		

> Certes mon garcon, mais les perf du nouveau Mini en 1920x1200 ne seront pas bien au-dessus, on sera encore "oblige" de passer par une machine pro pour toucher aux applis pro.


Oui en même temps ça me paraît logique d'acheter du matos Pro pour utiliser des logiciels Pro. Et à mon avis les perfs du nouveau mini seront bien au dessus (pour le core duo en tout cas). Parce que le précédent était limite à la masse pour lire un h264 en résolution DVD.



			
				HmJ a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand meme une sacree marche, l'EUR est bien au-dessus de 1 USD... Je ne cesserai de le dire : il y a un truc avec la France et les Francais, comment de tels ecarts de prix sont-ils encore possible a l'heure de la mondialisation (Apple ou Nikanon ne sont que de pauvres exemples).


Et on ne cessera de le dire : les prix aux US sont hors taxes et de plus Apple se doit de garder une petite marge au cas où le taux de l'euro chute.


----------



## skystef (28 Février 2006)

Heu par rapport à un Late 2005, la version de base à 599$US n'est quand même pas franchement une grande avancée!  Je suis un peu déçue! Dire que mon G4 a été livré en magasin...     Le chip graphique, je en vois que ça d'interessant sinon entre 1.42 (voir 1.5 pour les late) et 1.5 en intel cherchez la grosse différence!


Sinon bien sur la version haut de gamme est bien meilleur, mais faut accpeter la hausse de tarif! (250&#8364; pour voir uen réelle différence!)


----------



## iota (28 Février 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Marrant tous ces râleurs jamais contents. Avant avec le mac mini on pouvait espérer jouer dessus et après les gens pleuraient sur les performances. Maintenant c'est clairement dit : on peut pas jouer dessus, c'est fait pour surfer, pour de la bureautique ou faire un media center. Et pour cet usage là désolé mais il est bien mieux que le précédent.


C'est clair que pour une utilisation domestique et pour faire du media center, ce nouveau Mac mini est bien proportionné (même pour la video HDTV).
C'est quasiment une machine ViiV que nous présente aujourd'hui Apple.

@+
iota


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> voui et...
> 
> 
> non



On est quand même en fin de mois, avant la paye !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (28 Février 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Sydney (et les zotres  ) toujours déçu :bebe: et au fait où il surfer d'argent ou ah non comment il s'appele... rah 'tain le nom m'echappe ah ouiiiiii surfer libre, a fond sur les keynotes et après mega déçu :bebe:


bof moi c'est le power mac qui m'interesse ...
la je me prononcerai vraiment ! 
on verra bien...


----------



## Tox (28 Février 2006)

saturnin a dit:
			
		

> C'est aussi ce que je me disais sur le graveur cd.
> Bientot ça va devenir la seule marque au monde à toujours en proposer.


Et pour finir, le mac mini d'entrée de gamme sera certainement l'ordi le plus cher de la gamme en raison de cet accessoire rarissime. Certains paieront même pour voir à quoi ressemblait la technologie des années 90


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

Il ne faut pas oublier que la principale qualité du mini est... qu'il est mini !
Par rapport à une tour powermac, c'est encombrement zéro. Et ça se payé, de pouvoir transporter son unité centrale plus facilement qu'un portable, dans un baise-en-ville ou un sac à mains.


----------



## La mouette (28 Février 2006)

Je viens de voir les annonces.....:mouais: :mouais:


----------



## Tox (28 Février 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Il ne faut pas oublier que la principale qualité du mini est... qu'il est min !
> Par rapport à une tour powermac, c'est encombrement zéro. Et ça se payé, de pouvoir transporter son unité centrale plus facilement qu'un portable, dans un baise-en-ville ou un sac à mains.


Et si Apple avait pensé à remplacer le graveur de CD par un "graveur de disquette", type 3.5 HD, ils auraient pu proposer une taille encore réduite avec un zeste de mélancolie année 80'


----------



## Dark Templar (28 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de voir les annonces.....:mouais: :mouais:


Bravo


----------



## skystef (28 Février 2006)

Je viens de voir sur le site apple france que le chip graphique prenait environ 80 méga sur les 512 de la machine..... Il ne resterait qu'environ 432 pour le système (voir moins si on lance un jeu par exemple ou une grosse appli gourmande en ressource graphique)... ça risque de ramer (d'où un investissement supplémentaire en ram).... Non, le modèle de base me décçoit...:mouais:


----------



## iota (28 Février 2006)

Oui, mais faut voir le bon coté des choses, il y a deux slots de RAM maintenant sur le mac mini 

@+
iota


----------



## ficelle (28 Février 2006)

rassurez moi... ce chip graphique n'est pas moins bon pour la 3D que la version 64 mo des dernier mini ? si ?


----------



## Foguenne (28 Février 2006)

J'aime bien quand il y a une keynote quelques jours avant mon anniversaire. 

"Chérie, si tu ne sais pas quoi m'offrir, il y a un truc sympa sur l'AppleStore, c'est une boîte avec un côté noir, le reste blanc et sa fait boumboum que j'aime assez".


----------



## Mickjagger (28 Février 2006)

Pfff jamais contents, c'est lourd... Vous avez qu'à acheter un Mini PC AOpen tiens! 
http://minipc.aopen.com/global/

Les histoires sur la carte graphique me font bien rigoler je vois pas comment elle pourrait être moins performante que la Geforce de 32mo... Donc quand on dit qu'on peut pas jouer avec un Mini 2006, ben on pouvait déjà pas avec un Mini 2005 alors... sauf que le Core sera nettement plus puissant que le G5 avec des programmes optimisés et ça va déjà bien compenser...

En plus pour l'instant personne ne l'a testé ce nouveau Mini, donc pas la peine d'extrapoler sur ses performances au niveau 3D ou vidéo... (parce que bon comparer avec un PC équivalent mais qui tourne sous WinXP, ca me parait pas super fiable comme référence sachant qu'OS X s'en sort mieux pour certaines choses et moins bien pour d'autres)

Idem au niveau des prix, certes ça aurait pu être un peu plus bas mais bon un iMac 17", il a juste une meilleure carte vidéo, un écran 17" et l'iSight en plus, quelques mégahertz de plus, ok mais tout ça pour 470 euros de plus malgré tout... (Mac Mini dual core= 879 euros... iMac = 1350 euros) 

(et ca devient LOURD les gens qui ont toujours pas capté qu'il y avait pas la TVA incluse dans les prix annoncés aux US, et que OUI en général c'est quand même encore 10% plus cher ici, mais c'est partout pareil en Europe à quelques euros près, donc NON ça n'a rien à voir avec la France, ce pays de merde tout pourri gnagnagna prout prout et autres remarques constructives habituelles...)

edit: j'ai un Mini G4 1,42ghz, j'en suis très content et je vais le garder encore 1 ou 2 ans, mais j'aurai aucun scrupule à upgrader pour un nouveau Mini...
Tiens d'ailleurs, personne s'offusque qu'un MacBook Pro 2,1ghz coûte le prix de 3 mini haut de gamme?! Ok c'est pas comparable, mais bon... 
Mais pour le SuperDrive c'est mesquin, là je suis 100% d'accord!


----------



## valoriel (28 Février 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> rassurez moi... ce chip graphique n'est pas moins bon pour la 3D que la version 64 mo des dernier mini ? si ?


ben faut croire, et visiblement, si!  :hein:


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (28 Février 2006)

J'aurais une question... Vous croyez qu'avec la carte graphique du nouveau mac mini, j'arriverai à jouer à Nanosaur?? :rose::rateau::rateau:


----------



## iota (28 Février 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> rassurez moi... ce chip graphique n'est pas moins bon pour la 3D que la version 64 mo des dernier mini ? si ?


Le GMA950 est PCI-Express déjà.
Il est plus puissant que la Radeon 9200 à coup sur.

@+
iota


----------



## moPod (28 Février 2006)

MAIS DITES-MOI, pourquoi tout le monde ici (y compris sur la page d'accueil de MacGé...) on parle Core SOLO pour le mac mini ?
Apple vient de présenter un Mac Mini Core DUO pas SOLO !

Maintenant, a part les soit-disant perf mauvaises de la carte graphique (ce qui m'étonnerai vu que la carte précédente n'était aussi qu'une petite GeForce 64 Mo), le mac mini n'est-il pas parfait ?

Front Row, tout sans-fil, télécommande, Core Duo, 2 slots RAM, SATA...et j'en passe, ca vous plait toujours pas !

Eh ben...ah oui c'est vrai, les petits rochongnons à propos du Combo en premier modèle...eh ben quoi ? vous croyez que tout le monde grave des DVD ? Pas mes parents, ni ma grande soeur...alors !

Bref...tjrs mécontents ceux la...


----------



## moPod (28 Février 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Le GMA950 est PCI-Express déjà.
> Il est plus puissant que la Radeon 9200 à coup sur.
> 
> @+
> iota



Devancé, c'est ce que j'allais avancer comme argument pour completer ce que j'ai dit...

Donc, vraiment, ceux qui ne sont pas contents, ils n'ont qu'a pas acheter  (même si c'est du avec Apple...)


----------



## Freelancer (28 Février 2006)

moPod a dit:
			
		

> MAIS DITES-MOI, pourquoi tout le monde ici (y compris sur la page d'accueil de MacGé...) on parle Core SOLO pour le mac mini ?
> Apple vient de présenter un Mac Mini Core DUO pas SOLO !


il y a deux modèles, un basé sur le core solo, l'autre sur le core duo


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> rassurez moi... ce chip graphique n'est pas moins bon pour la 3D que la version 64 mo des dernier mini ? si ?


Info sur macbidouille


----------



## moPod (28 Février 2006)

moPod a dit:
			
		

> MAIS DITES-MOI, pourquoi tout le monde ici (y compris sur la page d'accueil de MacGé...) on parle Core SOLO pour le mac mini ?
> Apple vient de présenter un Mac Mini Core DUO pas SOLO !
> 
> Maintenant, a part les soit-disant perf mauvaises de la carte graphique (ce qui m'étonnerai vu que la carte précédente n'était aussi qu'une petite GeForce 64 Mo), le mac mini n'est-il pas parfait ?
> ...



Edit : Autant pour moi, Apple propose aussi une version Solo (malgré le fait que je n'arrive pas a vérifier sur l'AS, vu que tout le monde s'y rue...), mais bon, les gens qui voudront s'en servir comme centre numérique de la maison, comme station de montage et lecture intensive de HD à 1080p, eh ben il prendront la configuration au dessus...
Quoi que ces gens la, la plupart du temps, ils ont les moyens de s'acheter un PowerMac G5 Quad...avec un Cinéma Display de 30 Pouces


----------



## Tox (28 Février 2006)

Mickjagger a dit:
			
		

> Pfff jamais contents, c'est lourd... Vous avez qu'à acheter un Mini PC AOpen tiens!
> http://minipc.aopen.com/global/
> 
> Les histoires sur la carte graphique me font bien rigoler je vois pas comment elle pourrait être moins performante que la Geforce de 32mo... Donc quand on dit qu'on peut pas jouer avec un Mini 2006, ben on pouvait déjà pas avec un Mini 2005 alors... sauf que le Core sera nettement plus puissant que le G5 avec des programmes optimisés et ça va déjà bien compenser...
> ...


 Franchement, il n'y a pas besoin de tests pour constater que ce mini en version de base est risible et inutile (un médiacenter sans graveur de dvd). De plus, cette configuration se rapproche beaucoup plus d'un ultraportable dédié bureautique que d'une machine familiale. Et plus de 500.- euros pour ça, et bien non, ce n'est pas franchement enthousiasmant... Il y aura toujours ceux qui confondent râler et se montrer critique. J'ai conseillé un mini en entrée de gamme pour un switch il y a un an. Je ne le ferai pas cette année avec le mini premier prix. Il est déjà dépassé !

Pour ce qui est du iMac, c'est maintenant clairement une bonne affaire pour profiter d'Intel inside...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

:hein: Bon, quelqu'una l'adresse du store belge que j'aille y voir de plus près, le français est toujours dans les choux.. .
La carte graphique, quand on n'est pas pro ni joueur, et q'on a pas 1500 euros à claquer dans un écran, on s'en tape un peu


----------



## Fulvio (28 Février 2006)

patrickz a dit:
			
		

> ah oui autant pour moi. Au cours du jour, 599$ = 502. 649 ça fait donc un taux de TVA de 29%. Soit un taux qui n'existe pas, les Français se font arnaquer...



T'es au courant que le cours dollar/euro change tout les jours ? Pendant ce temps le prix du mac mini et ceux des autres produits manufacturés d'origine étrangère se maintiennent généralement quelques mois. Tu peux réfléchir avant d'intervenir, si tu veux 

Sinon, mon avis : la hausse des prix des mini à chaque révision me surprend. Je veux bien croire que les nouvelles config' valent leur prix (encore que), mais l'entrée de gamme à quand même pris 150  entre la première et la dernière génération. On passe de "ordinateur à prix attractif" à "ordinateur au prix d'un ordinateur" :mouais:

Les autres annonces ne m'intéresse pas. Un nouvel iBook ou son avatar aurait fait plaisir, mais ça m'empêchera pas de bien dormir.


----------



## ficelle (28 Février 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Le GMA950 est PCI-Express déjà.
> Il est plus puissant que la Radeon 9200 à coup sur.
> @+
> iota



alors pour ce que je lui demande, ça ira tres bien ! :love: 

et mon G4 fera un tres bon serveur


----------



## iota (28 Février 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> alors pour ce que je lui demande, ça ira tres bien ! :love:


Franchement, si tu fais pas de 3D ou de montage video intensif, le chip graphique intégré ne devrait pas être pénalisant.

J'attend les retours des utilisateurs pour avoir un avis définitif sur ce nouveau Mac mini, mais je me laisserai bien tenter 

@+
iota


----------



## Sydney Bristow (28 Février 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> :hein: Bon, quelqu'una l'adresse du store belge que j'aille y voir de plus près, le français est toujours dans les choux.. .
> La carte graphique, quand on n'est pas pro ni joueur, et q'on a pas 1500 euros à claquer dans un écran, on s'en tape un peu



exact...
pour moi le critere qui fait que ce mac mini n'est absolument pas pour moi ,c'est la RAM....
je regrette meme de ne pas avoir pris le G5 avec 8 slots  ,car je vais pas tarder a monter ma RAM ,et je serai au taquet soit 4 Go ....

chacun ses besoins ...
mais bon cette histoire memoire partagé C quand meme une sacrée regression non?
on croirait lire les spec d'un PC carrefour ou auchan...


----------



## ficelle (28 Février 2006)

Fulvio a dit:
			
		

> mais l'entrée de gamme à quand même pris 150  entre la première et la dernière génération. On passe de "ordinateur à prix attractif" à "ordinateur au prix d'un ordinateur" :mouais:



ce sont les 2 ports USB supplémentaires qui font monter les prix


----------



## gto55 (28 Février 2006)

Est-ce qu'il y a 2 emplacements pour la ram sur le mini?

Ou faut-il obligatoirement, si l'on souhaite passer à 1go de ram, commander directement le mini en version 1go chez apple?

Merci


----------



## Tox (28 Février 2006)

Et je viens d'aller consulter les tarifs suisses... Argh ! L'entrée de gamme est à 929.- francs suisses !!! Autant qu'un pc portable d'entrée de gamme !!! Ils sont fous !!!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (28 Février 2006)

gto55 a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce qu'il y a 2 emplacements pour la ram sur le mini?
> 
> Ou faut-il obligatoirement, si l'on souhaite passer à 1go de ram, commander directement le mini en version 1go chez apple?
> 
> Merci




oui 2 ,on peut monter a 2 Go maintenant...

enfin on peut monter a 2 Go ,mais ya t'il deux slots?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (28 Février 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> ce sont les 2 ports USB supplémentaires qui font monter les prix



çà c'est plutot bien ,celui qui prends clavier et souris BT ,il a 4 ports libres


----------



## iota (28 Février 2006)

gto55 a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce qu'il y a 2 emplacements pour la ram sur le mini?
> 
> Ou faut-il obligatoirement, si l'on souhaite passer à 1go de ram, commander directement le mini en version 1go chez apple?


Oui, 2 slots de RAM.
Par contre, Apple ne propose de la mémoire que par paire de barrettes (soit 2x256Mo soit 2x512Mo soit 2x1024Mo).



			
				Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> oui 2 ,on peut monter a 2 Go maintenant...


En fait, on pourra monter à 4Go quand les barrettes de 2Go seront disponibles.

@+
iota


----------



## gto55 (28 Février 2006)

Donc on peut commander cette ram http://www.magic-mac.fr/fiche_produits.asp?catM=0Z06&cat=BA03&ProdId=M128%2F128%2DDDR2&cid=331254&ident=0&ckc=0&cks=0 et l'ajouter ou faut-il obligatoirement installer la ram par paire identique?

Merci


----------



## PaC (28 Février 2006)

Bah c'est vrai que "pour la forme" passer d'une vraie carte graphique à un chip intégré c'est pas très cool  mais bon on s'en tapotte un peu non ? le tout c'est que ça marche. Pis ceux qui doutent des perfs pour lire des vidéos.................... ya deux ans j'avais un portable toshiba à base de chip graphique i915 je crois (une grosse boubouse en tout cas) et il ramait 10 fois moins pour lire des divx avec vlc que mon nouvel ibook 1.33 (qui me satisfait entierement ceci dit...)
Donc, assez d'idéologie d'autiste !! tant que ça marche bien..........
Par contre c'est vrai qu'ils se sont un peu lachés sur le prix et que "pas de graveur de DVD" + "disque de 60Go" ça fait moyen crédible pour un média center (et pis si c'est pas un media center zavaient qu'a pas installer Frontrow !!)

Donc pour résumer, mon avis dont tout le monde se fout : bof.....


----------



## levinch (28 Février 2006)

Je suis un peu déçu : beaucoup de bruit pour rien.
Un Mac Mini qui ne cesse de valoir plus cher : dommage je pense que je vais me fabriquer un PC de salon-multimédia en espérant y voir un jour Mac os X légalment.
Plus sérieusement, il pensent à quoi chez Apple ?

Il y a un engouement en ce moment pour Apple et ce n'est pas avec un produit cher comme le Mini que ça va continuer.
Et puis faut arrêter avec le core solo ! Apple ne doit pas cautionner ce genre d'arnaque permettant à Intel de refiler des processeur en rebus !
Personne ne peut vouloir un processeur double coeur dont un coeur est disfonctionnel !
Autant acheter un G4 !!!
Il faudrait utiliser "l'envie Apple" pour tout un chacun et ce n'est pas le cas; vraiment dommage.

Moi j'attendais beaucoup le nouveau iBook.
Comme beaucoup.
Rien n'est venu...
SI Mr Jobs attend que le core duo soit arrivé en fin de vie pour le proposer dans autre chose que des MacBook Pro, il en vendra peu.
Le MacBook pro j'ai pas les moyens !

Je vais quand même pas acheter un Pc et devoir le mettre sous linux parceque la gamme Apple n'est pas complète ?

Je suis déçu comme vous avez lu !


----------



## iota (28 Février 2006)

gto55 a dit:
			
		

> Donc on peut commander cette ram http://www.magic-mac.fr/fiche_produits.asp?catM=0Z06&cat=BA03&ProdId=M128%2F128%2DDDR2&cid=331254&ident=0&ckc=0&cks=0 et l'ajouter ou faut-il obligatoirement installer la ram par paire identique?


Non, il faut de la So-DIMM DDR2 667MHz comme sur les MacBook Pro et iMac Core Duo.

@+
iota


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

A mon avis le macbook est le prochain sur la liste, d'ici deux mois


----------



## patrickz (28 Février 2006)

Fulvio a dit:
			
		

> T'es au courant que le cours dollar/euro change tout les jours ? Pendant ce temps le prix du mac mini et ceux des autres produits manufacturés d'origine étrangère se maintiennent généralement quelques mois. Tu peux réfléchir avant d'intervenir, si tu veux


 Tu as tout à fait raison, Apple fait un cadeau à la France (649&#8364; pour le modèle de base) alors qu'il est à 659&#8364; partout ailleurs (Irlande, Italie, Belgique...). Ca fait un surcoût de 29% seulement, alors qu'il est de 31% ailleurs, y compris en Grande Bretagne (449£ au lieu d'un équivalent prix US de 341£ au taux de la livre sterling d'aujourd'hui).


----------



## gto55 (28 Février 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Non, il faut de la So-DIMM DDR2 667MHz comme sur les MacBook Pro et iMac Core Duo.
> 
> @+
> iota



Merci pour la réponse rapide 

Est-ce qu'il installer la ram par paire identique?

Merci


----------



## iota (28 Février 2006)

gto55 a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce qu'il installer la ram par paire identique?
> Merci


A priori non...
Apple rempli les 2 slots car l'utilisateur n'est pas censé ouvrir le Mac mini pour rajouter de la RAM.

@+
iota


----------



## gto55 (28 Février 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Non, il faut de la So-DIMM DDR2 667MHz comme sur les MacBook Pro et iMac Core Duo.
> 
> @+
> iota



Merci


----------



## Tox (28 Février 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis le macbook est le prochain sur la liste, d'ici deux mois


Et je commence à craindre quant à ses spécificités... S'ils nous font le coup du mini, c'est-à-dire en gros le changement du processeur et c'est tout. Ah, j'oubliais, suppression du modem et ajout d'un récepteur infrarouge... Bref, pas sûr que ce soit un portable aussi attrayant que l'iBook en son temps. :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

Bilan : Bi-core 1,66 ghz, 2 go de ram possibles, disque dur de 120 go maxi, 4 ports usb, modem uniquement usb, ilife 2006, télécomande-frontrow infra-rouge c'est quand même une évolution sympa pour quelques euros de plus !
Bon, au niveau du partage de la vram, j'ai du mal à voir pourquoi 64 mo plutôt que 128, mais je ne connais pas le chipset ni les impératifs techniques.


----------



## Tox (28 Février 2006)

Mais là tu parles du tout haut de gamme, à quel prix final ? Moi je m'inquiète pour l'avenir du 12". En 2004, Apple était le seul constructeur à proposer un ultraportable d'entrée de gamme avec graveur cd intégéré et chip graphique dédié... J'ai bien peur que cela soit de l'histoire ancienne.


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (28 Février 2006)

Moi je crains surtout de voir la montée des prix du futur iBook intel.. vu comme c'est parti..


----------



## valoriel (28 Février 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> ce sont les 2 ports USB supplémentaires qui font monter les prix


et la télécommande!!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> et la télécommande!!



C'est vrai qu'ils auraient pu la faire en alu. Faute de goût.


----------



## Tox (28 Février 2006)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> Moi je crains surtout de voir la montée des prix du futur iBook intel.. vu comme c'est parti..


Même impression, sachant que mon iBook m'a coûté 860 euros (à la Placette en Suisse) en novembre 2004.


----------



## Hippocampe (28 Février 2006)

Dites, et le DD, c'est un 7200 tours sur le nouveau Mini ? (j'arrive pas à trouver l'info sur l'Apple Store...)

:rose: ... désolée si la question est cruche...


----------



## valoriel (28 Février 2006)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Dites, et le DD, c'est un 7200 tours sur le nouveau Mini?


semblerait que *oui*!!!


----------



## iota (28 Février 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Bon, au niveau du partage de la vram, j'ai du mal à voir pourquoi 64 mo plutôt que 128, mais je ne connais pas le chipset ni les impératifs techniques.


A vérifier, mais normalement, le chipset supporte l'allocation dynamique de mémoire donc si plus de 64Mo de VRAM sont nécessaires, le chip graphique va piocher dans la mémoire vive disponible.
64Mo est le minimum de mémoire allouée en permanence.

@+
iota


----------



## Tox (28 Février 2006)

Pour les rotations des HD, vu à cette adresse : http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObjects/swissfrstore.woa/91308/wo/T11dvxe9UVkU2dfFfmE2iLspRb2/6.0.19.7.0.8.3.49.1.1.1.9.0.0.3.1.1.3.0


----------



## valoriel (28 Février 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> A vérifier, mais normalement, le chipset supporte l'allocation dynamique de mémoire donc si plus de 64Mo de VRAM sont nécessaires, le chip graphique va piocher dans la mémoire vive disponible.


ça peut être une bonne chose alors, non?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

D'après le site d'Apple, mémoire allouée de 64Mo mini et... 80Mo maxi. C'est pas énorme


----------



## Nathalex (28 Février 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> semblerait que *oui*!!!



Pas sûr....
Ca parle de 5400 sur cette page....


----------



## valoriel (28 Février 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> ça peut être une bonne chose alors, non?





			
				Eftwyrd a dit:
			
		

> D'après le site d'Apple, mémoire allouée de 64Mo mini et... 80Mo maxi. C'est pas énorme


finalement, non   :hein:


----------



## Tox (28 Février 2006)

Eftwyrd a dit:
			
		

> D'après le site d'Apple, mémoire allouée de 64Mo mini et... 80Mo maxi. C'est pas énorme


Et bien vu les tâches auxquelles il sera dédié, c'est amplement suffisant. La taille de la mémoire est surtout importante pour les textures des jeux 3D que ce pôvre mini sera incapable de faire tourner à une résolution satisfaisante.


----------



## patrickz (28 Février 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> semblerait que *oui*!!!


non 5400 tours/mn
voir les spécifications techniques complètes sur le site US (le site français n'est pas encore à jour).

http://www.apple.com/macmini/specs.html


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

Si vous voulez jouer, prenez un iMac. La macmini est farpaitement parfait pour bureutique + média center


----------



## ficelle (28 Février 2006)

personne ne s'extasie sur la présence d'entrées/sorties audio optiques ?


----------



## iota (28 Février 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> finalement, non   :hein:


Mais non... 
Ce qui est écrit sur le site d'Apple c'est que MacOS X a besoin en permanence d'un minimum de 80Mo de mémoire pour la video, et qu'il reste donc en permanence un maximum de 432Mo de RAM (si le mac mini est équipé de 512Mo de RAM).
Le GMA950 peut s'accaparer un maximum de 224Mo de RAM pour la video.

@+
iota


----------



## ivanlefou (28 Février 2006)

salut j'ai une petite question (désolé je n'ai pas lus les 27 pages)

y a t'il une video du keynote sur le site apple?
 et aussi si je ne rêve pas, il y a deux slots memoire sur le nouveau mini?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

sur le site de apple france :





> La mémoire graphique est partagée avec la mémoire système principale. L'allocation mémoire graphique minimale est de 64 Mo, ce qui laisse un maximum de 448 Mo de mémoire système disponible. L'allocation mémoire graphique maximale est de 80 Mo.



[EDIT] effectivement sur le site américain, ils disent 80Mo mini


----------



## patrickz (28 Février 2006)

patrickz a dit:
			
		

> non 5400 tours/mn
> voir les spécifications techniques complètes sur le site US (le site français n'est pas encore à jour).
> 
> http://www.apple.com/macmini/specs.html


par contre l'apple Store US prétend lui-aussi que c'est 7200 tpm,donc pas très clair, attendre que le site soit complètement à jour:
http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APPLE/WebObjects/AppleStore.woa/72104/wo/nL7wYHqvfsIQ3ik50QAm5EDYhyf/3.0.19.7.0.8.3.49.1.1.1.9.0.0.3.1.1.3.0


----------



## Tox (28 Février 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> personne ne s'extasie sur la présence d'entrées/sorties audio optiques ?


 Raison de plus pour regretter le chip graphique intégré et la présence incongrue d'un graveur de CD


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

Ceci dit, il manque encore les softs intel. Qui dit que quand adobe sortira sa CS3 et microsoft son office 2007  un mini plus musclé ne sera pas annocé entre temps ?


----------



## Dark Templar (28 Février 2006)

moPod a dit:
			
		

> Devancé, c'est ce que j'allais avancer comme argument pour completer ce que j'ai dit...


Tu sais le PCI Express c'est comme le SATA, ça ne suffit pas pour augmenter par miracle les performances d'une carte 3D. La 9200 est loin de saturer le bus AGP, la passer en PCI Express n'aurait pas augmenté les performances. Quand au chipset intégré il est moins puissant que la 9200 c'est un fait. Moi j'ai envie de dire, "oui c'est une bouse, et alors ?". Comme tu dis ceux qui ne sont pas content n'ont qu'à pas acheter.



			
				ficelle a dit:
			
		

> personne ne s'extasie sur la présence d'entrées/sorties audio optiques ?


Si moi, quelques pages avant 



			
				Tox a dit:
			
		

> Raison de plus pour regretter le chip graphique intégré et la présence incongrue d'un graveur de CD


Ha bon ? Le son aurait été meilleur ? :mouais:



			
				Tox a dit:
			
		

> Et je commence à craindre quant à ses spécificités... S'ils nous font le coup du mini, c'est-à-dire en gros le changement du processeur et c'est tout. Ah, j'oubliais, suppression du modem et ajout d'un récepteur infrarouge... Bref, pas sûr que ce soit un portable aussi attrayant que l'iBook en son temps. :mouais:


Bah le modem&#8230; combien s'en servent encore ? Moi j'aimerais pas payer 10 &#8364; de plus pour un modem s'il ne me sert pas.


----------



## iota (28 Février 2006)

Eftwyrd a dit:
			
		

> sur le site de apple :


J'ai pas regardé le site français, juste le US qui est plus fiable à mon avis.


			
				Apple USA a dit:
			
		

> Memory available to Mac OS X may vary depending on graphics needs. Minimum graphics memory usage is 80MB, resulting in 432MB of system memory available.



Sinon, le GMA 950 supporte un maximum de 224Mo de RAM pour la video comme précisé sur le site d'intel.

@+
iota


----------



## rhodmac (28 Février 2006)

j'ai revendu mon Mini G4 1.5 ya 15 jours et j'attendais ce nouveau Mini, et bien, je vais attendre carrément le nouvel iBook. 
879 euros !!! 

Car à ce prix, je préfère encore mettre qqes euros... et avoir une solution mobile 

Je sais bien qu'on passe du G4 à un Core Duo mais quand même, les procs PC c'est pas
censé coûter moins cher à l'achat par quantité ? 

Mini G4 1.5 = 729 euros
Mini CoreDuo = 879 euros

+ 150 euros... si on rajoutait un 20 pouces on arrive au prix d'un iMac 20" Core Duo 2GHZ !
qui lui à un HD plus grand, une meilleure carte vidéo, 2GHZ au lieu de 1.67 etc etc...

bon j'arrête là, j'attendrais le 1er avril et l'ibook. Mon ancien iBook à tenu +4 ans et j'en était très content. 

le coup des 50 euros pour avoir un super drive sur le 1er modèle est mesquin, je crois qu'il y a plus aucun
PC vendu depuis + d'un an sur le marché avec un combo, si ?? j'en vois jamais


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

patrickz a dit:
			
		

> par contre l'apple Store US prétend lui-aussi que c'est 7200 tpm,donc pas très clair, attendre que le site soit complètement à jour:
> http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APPLE/WebObjects/AppleStore.woa/72104/wo/nL7wYHqvfsIQ3ik50QAm5EDYhyf/3.0.19.7.0.8.3.49.1.1.1.9.0.0.3.1.1.3.0



A mon avis, comme d'habitude la vérité est ailleurs : c'est selon les arrivages des fournisseurs. J'avis eu un emac avec disque dur survitaminé.


----------



## iota (28 Février 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Quand au chipset intégré il est moins puissant que la 9200 c'est un fait.


Hum, je pense le contraire... mais difficile de trouver des tests qui comparent les deux chips.
Pour la 3D, le 9200 doit être mieux placé, mais pour la video et le reste, à mon avis le GMA950 est plus puissant.

@+
iota


----------



## Tarul (28 Février 2006)

sans compter la carte grahique qui est trés franchement decevante à mon gout. j'avais esperer un mini pouvant bénéficier du core image...

@iota : il a un chpset graphique du meme type sur des portables(et des pc bas gammes). ben franchement c'est pas du tout folichon au niveau performance. le fait que ce soit à memoire partagée font que les performances en prennent un scré coups.(le chemins est plus long dans ce cas et on doit passé par leprocesseur centrale pour y acceder si je me souviens bien.)Bref passé par une memoire video partagé est pour moi une régréssion.


----------



## Tox (28 Février 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, il manque encore les softs intel. Qui dit que quand adobe sortira sa CS3 et microsoft son office 2007  un mini plus musclé ne sera pas annocé entre temps ?


J'imagine aussi que le Mini va rapidement aller vers une harmonisation (vers le haut) de ses spécifications. Pour l'instant, on se retrouve avec un mini bridé et cher vers le bas et un mini assez puissant pour un écart de 200 euros. L'offre paraît déséquilibrée...


----------



## Dark Templar (28 Février 2006)

rhodmac a dit:
			
		

> j'ai revendu mon Mini G4 1.5 ya 15 jours et j'attendais ce nouveau Mini, et bien, je vais attendre carrément le nouvel iBook.
> 879 euros !!!
> 
> Car à ce prix, je préfère encore mettre qqes euros... et avoir une solution mobile


C'est un choix, sauf qu'il y a des chances pour que l'iBook d'entrée de gamme soit Core Solo, donc moins puissant que le mini à 900 .



			
				iota a dit:
			
		

> Hum, je pense le contraire... mais difficile de trouver des tests qui comparent les deux chips.


Cherche les tests des cartes graphiques bas de gamme de 2003 :rateau:


----------



## iota (28 Février 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> sans compter la carte grahique qui est trés franchement decevante à mon gout. j'avais esperer un mini pouvant bénéficier du core image...


A mon avis, c'est le cas (le nouveau mac mini doit supporter Core Image).

@+
iota


----------



## Tarul (28 Février 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis, c'est le cas (le nouveau mac mini doit supporter Core Image).
> 
> @+
> iota



si c'est le cas, je trouve encore plus dommage que ce soit de la mémoire partagé
(j'en demards pas sur ce coups là )


----------



## saturnin (28 Février 2006)

rhodmac a dit:
			
		

> j'ai revendu mon Mini G4 1.5 ya 15 jours et j'attendais ce nouveau Mini, et bien, je vais attendre carrément le nouvel iBook.
> 879 euros !!!
> 
> Car à ce prix, je préfère encore mettre qqes euros... et avoir une solution mobile
> ...



Comme je te comprends mon petitou, comme je te comprends


----------



## rhodmac (28 Février 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> C'est un choix, sauf qu'il y a des chances pour que l'iBook d'entrée de gamme soit Core Solo, donc moins puissant que le mini à 900 .



peut être, mais je pense que ca sera pareil que pour le mini, il y aura un Solo et un Duo

je préfère mettre 1200/1300 euros dans un iBook ou MacBook Duo que dans ce Mac Mini Duo à casi 900 euros.


----------



## Nathalex (28 Février 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis, comme d'habitude la vérité est ailleurs : c'est selon les arrivages des fournisseurs. J'avis eu un emac avec disque dur survitaminé.



Oui, mais dans les MacMini, les disques durs sont en 2,5". Les chances de les voir en 5400 sont donc nettement plus grandes. D'autant plus que l'impossibilité de choisir en option des tailles supérieures à 120Go ne plaide pas non plus pour le 7200....


----------



## saturnin (28 Février 2006)

A partir du site de l'ofup une belle petite réduction sur le nouveau mac mini


----------



## lemammouth (28 Février 2006)

je viens de regarder en choisissant les options sur le store, le disque dur c' est 7200 trs et la carte graphique intégrée c' est minimum 80mo partagé et maximum 224mo selon intel

Avec les 512mo de base sur le store ""La mémoire disponible sous Mac OS X peut varier en fonction des besoins graphiques. Utilisation minimale de 80 Mo de mémoire graphique, résultant en une mémoire système disponible de 432 Mo.""


hé pour les mécontents, je vois bien le rush demain matin sur le refurb pour traquer un mac mini G4    
vite on saute sur les derniers macmini 1G pas trop chers !!

edit rapide : sur le store on peut lire pour le disque dur
<<Différentes capacités de disques durs sont disponibles pour Mac mini. Tous les modèles de Mac mini intègrent des disques durs Serial ATA standard, permettant des transferts de données atteignant 1,5 Go à la seconde. Tous les disques durs tournent à 7 200 tours par minute (tr/min).>>


----------



## Mickjagger (28 Février 2006)

Bon c'est dommage pour la carte vidéo, mais je suis prêt à parier qu'en usage courant y'aura moins de "boule multicolore" qu'avec l'actuel Mini G4, notamment sur des programmes comme iPhoto... Et je trouve que beaucoup de monde oublie que le Core qu'il soit Solo ou Duo n'est vraiment pas un processeur au rabais!
Dites vous que sur une machine bas de gamme à 500 euros ils auraient pu nous coller un Celeron nouvelle génération!

C'est dingue aussi de voir des gens (cf forums de MacBidouille) raler parce qu'ils imaginent pas Aperture ou Motion dessus! Comme si on pouvait les faire tourner sur un Mini ou un iBook actuel!! Pff... :hein: 

Pour ceux qui se plaignent de la taille du disque dur, ben c'est normal rien n'a changé, ça reste du format 2,5" de portable donc forcément plus cher et moins de stockage qu'en 3,5"... Pour les riches il doit y avoir du BTO de 100 go en 7200 t/min par exemple, mais de toute façon la soluce disque dur FW/USB2 externe est pratique et pas chère.


----------



## patrickz (28 Février 2006)

lemammouth a dit:
			
		

> je viens de regarder en choisissant les options sur le store, *le disque dur c' est 7200 trs* et la carte graphique intégrée c' est minimum 80mo partagé et maximum 224mo selon intel


Comme dit précédemment il y a incohérence entre l'Apple Store qui annonce 7200 tpm (sur son site en français et US) et les spécifications techniques disponibles qur le site US (le site français renvoie dans les choux) qui annoncent 5400 tpm.

Pour les 224mo c'est avec Windows, il semble qu'il soit limité à 80 mo sur le Mac Mini (minimum 64 mo).


----------



## lemammouth (28 Février 2006)

t as bien raison Mickjagger, pour le disque dur faut pas se prendre la tête , un bon modèle externe ç est plus trop cher maintenant, et pourquoi pas un firewire?

par contre c'est dommage sur un point c'est que le prix minimum pour un mini est plus élevé. ça restait alléchant déjà à 499, puis 529 encore récemment.
on va quand même pas faire machine arrière à remonter les prix ?

sinon modèle ok, reste à voir les performances, mais je pense que pour la base ça fonctionne bien.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (28 Février 2006)

levinch a dit:
			
		

> Je suis un peu déçu : beaucoup de bruit pour rien.
> Un Mac Mini qui ne cesse de valoir plus cher : dommage je pense que je vais me fabriquer un PC de salon-multimédia en espérant y voir un jour Mac os X légalment.
> Plus sérieusement, il pensent à quoi chez Apple ?
> 
> ...



core solo ,çà fait vraiment marrer ce truc   

et la Vram partagé   

une belle arnaque ce mac minitel... 

les remplaçant des powermac ont interet à etre a la hauteur de ce qu'on attend ,parce que tout çà pour l'instant çà sent le commercial à plein nez cette accelération vers intel ...
core solo ...j'ai pas fini de rigoler...

franchement je faisais la tronche en pensant à OSX sur un PC ,mais des fois je me dit que si ca devient possible pourquoi pas ...


----------



## Philou1789 (28 Février 2006)

moi, ce qui me saoule le plus avec cette histoire d'Intel, c'est que j'ai l'impression qu'Apple devient un constructeur de "PC" classique comme Acer ou Sony avec le design en plus.
On va manger des nouvelles version matériel tous les 2 mois, plus de stabilité.
De plus Mac OSX sur PC directement va forcement sortir soit de chez Apple, soit des bidouilleurs fou, après ça pourquoi payer 30% de plus, uniquement pour avoir un apple, ça fait cher l'étiquette


----------



## arnpsyke (28 Février 2006)

je suis totalement outré de ce mac mini. Moi qui esperais switcher avec ce mac mini, ce ne sera pas maintenant. près de 900 euros pour un truc pareil c est honteux. Je vais donc rester avec mon PC point barre


----------



## Foguenne (28 Février 2006)

L'iPod Hifi est exactement au même prix que les enceintes Boses équivalente: 379 euros.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (28 Février 2006)

Philou1789 a dit:
			
		

> moi, ce qui me saoule le plus avec cette histoire d'Intel, c'est que j'ai l'impression qu'Apple devient un constructeur de "PC" classique comme Acer ou Sony avec le design en plus.
> On va manger des nouvelles version matériel tous les 2 mois, plus de stabilité.
> De plus Mac OSX sur PC directement va forcement sortir soit de chez Apple, soit des bidouilleurs fou, après ça pourquoi payer 30% de plus, uniquement pour avoir un apple, ça fait cher l'étiquette



j'attends de voir les futur mac pro pour savoir si mon prochain ordi sera toujours un mac ...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (28 Février 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> L'iPod Hifi est exactement au même prix que les enceintes Boses équivalente: 379 euros.



il y a une chose qui me gene dans le nom de ce nouveau produit:"hifi"...
décidément ce soir apple se fout de notre gueule...
non parce que quand meme :400 euros le truc ,la +350 euros un ipod ,pour ce prix la on est pas loin d'avoir un petit ensemble audiophile autrement plus musical...
ce soir apple fait peut etre concurence aux PC carrefour, mais pas a des fabriquants hifi ,faut arreter ...
[mode jean pierre bacri]   mais   quand meme...


----------



## skystef (28 Février 2006)

Heu, je prends le G4 dans la boutique en face de chez moi?


----------



## Philou1789 (28 Février 2006)

moi je trouve ça sympa mais pas à 380&#8364;, j'ai pas trouvé de pétrole dans mon jardin moi.


----------



## iota (28 Février 2006)

Et si on attendait de voir quelques tests et d'avoir quelques retour d'utilisateurs concernant ce nouveau Mac mini avant de le crucifier sur place ?  

Enfin, moi je dis ça...

@+
iota


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

Pour moi le Mac Mini est une machine de découverte du monde Mac.

Perso, je trouve que c'est pas mal. (mis à part le prix!)


----------



## Philou1789 (28 Février 2006)

Ce qui calme c'est qu'il n'y a plus de premier prix peu cher.
Avant je donnais à mes amis le Mini à 499 en exemple, avec du DELL à 250&#8364; maintenant j'ai plus qu'à me taire.


----------



## PaC (28 Février 2006)

Philou1789 a dit:
			
		

> moi, ce qui me saoule le plus avec cette histoire d'Intel, c'est que j'ai l'impression qu'Apple devient un constructeur de "PC" classique comme Acer ou Sony avec le design en plus.
> On va manger des nouvelles version matériel tous les 2 mois, plus de stabilité.
> De plus Mac OSX sur PC directement va forcement sortir soit de chez Apple, soit des bidouilleurs fou, après ça pourquoi payer 30% de plus, uniquement pour avoir un apple, ça fait cher l'étiquette



bah ouais apple ça va être moins la "vieille classe"  

et puis qui dit bidouilleurs dit plus d'utilisateurs de mac os, donc + d'interet à concevoir des virus "pour" mac os, et donc d'ici 6 mois on aura tous Norton AntiVirus sur nos machines.......... monde de merde !

Alors que si zétaient resté au power pc, on aurait continué à croire que nos ordis étaient aussi puissants que les autres, on se serait rendus compte de rien et on aurait continué dans nos ptite bubulle sans faire chier personne... re - monde de merde !


----------



## arnpsyke (28 Février 2006)

Philou1789 a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui calme c'est qu'il n'y a plus de premier prix peu cher.
> Avant je donnais à mes amis le Mini à 499 en exemple, avec du DELL à 250 maintenant j'ai plus qu'à me taire.


mettre pres de 900 euros pour une daube (oui carte graphique a jeter. meme la 9200 fait mieux). je garantis un flop pour ce mac mini


----------



## saturnin (28 Février 2006)

Bah c'est vrai qu'en général lorsque je parlais, avec passion bien évidemment, de osx, je conseillais aux gens d'éventuellement investir dans un mac mini pour pouvoir découvrir le mac pour pas trop cher.
Maintenant c'est plus trop possible, et c'est dommage.
Enfin entre l'arrivée massive de switchers, les hackers qui veulent à tout prix faire fonctionner osx sur leur pc, le basculement chez intel, puis les prémisses de virus, j'ai l'impression que le monde apple est drolement en train de changer ces derniers temps.

Ah oui et j'allais oublier, l'arrivée massive de trolls (chose que je n'avais jamais vu avant ce soir sur macg)


			
				PaC a dit:
			
		

> bah ouais apple ça va être moins la "vieille classe"
> 
> et puis qui dit bidouilleurs dit plus d'utilisateurs de mac os, donc + d'interet à concevoir des virus "pour" mac os, et donc d'ici 6 mois on aura tous Norton AntiVirus sur nos machines.......... monde de merde !
> 
> Alors que si zétaient resté au power pc, on aurait continué à croire que nos ordis étaient aussi puissants que les autres, on se serait rendus compte de rien et on aurait continué dans nos ptite bubulle sans faire chier personne... re - monde de merde !






			
				arnpsyke a dit:
			
		

> mettre pres de 900 euros pour une daube (oui carte graphique a jeter. meme la 9200 fait mieux). je garantis un flop pour ce mac mini


----------



## Sydney Bristow (28 Février 2006)

saturnin a dit:
			
		

> Bah c'est vrai qu'en général lorsque je parlais, avec passion bien évidemment, de osx, je conseillais aux gens d'éventuellement investir dans un mac mini pour pouvoir découvrir le mac pour pas trop cher.
> Maintenant c'est plus trop possible, et c'est dommage.
> Enfin entre l'arrivée massive de switchers, les hackers qui veulent à tout prix faire fonctionner osx sur leur pc, le basculement chez intel, puis les prémisses de virus, j'ai l'impression que le monde apple est drolement en train de changer ces derniers temps.



il reste l'occasion ...
le type a qui j'ai revendu mon eMac 350 euros l'an dernier est heureux comme tout ,encore aujourd'hui (je correspond par mail avec lui)...


----------



## saturnin (28 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> il reste l'occasion ...
> le type a qui j'ai revendu mon eMac 350 euros l'an dernier est heureux comme tout ,encore aujourd'hui (je correspond par mail avec lui)...



Oui c'est vrai, découvrir le mac avec une bonne machine, même d'occasion, ça peut etre très sympa aussi (à défaut de mini).


----------



## Philou1789 (28 Février 2006)

PaC a dit:
			
		

> bah ouais apple ça va être moins la "vieille classe"
> 
> et puis qui dit bidouilleurs dit plus d'utilisateurs de mac os, donc + d'interet à concevoir des virus "pour" mac os, et donc d'ici 6 mois on aura tous Norton AntiVirus sur nos machines.......... monde de merde !
> 
> Alors que si zétaient resté au power pc, on aurait continué à croire que nos ordis étaient aussi puissants que les autres, on se serait rendus compte de rien et on aurait continué dans nos ptite bubulle sans faire chier personne... re - monde de merde !



Le jour où je me pétes les burnes pendant 4 heures avec un Virus sur Apple, et que l'on doit installer Norton Baube, je retourne illico sur PC moi.
Le 0 virus est la raison initial de mon switch.
La migration Apple est un sacré risque pour Apple, mais je reste confiant, au pire s'ils se loupent, on fera des économies car c'est quand même pas donné nos Mac :rose:


----------



## PaC (28 Février 2006)

saturnin a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui et j'allais oublier, l'arrivée massive de trolls (chose que je n'avais jamais vu avant ce soir sur macg)



Non pas troll !! je m'insurge !!

J'ai en gros dit la même chose que toi, en un peu plus "sarcastique" peut-être.. bon ok promis j'arrête :love:


----------



## Freelancer (28 Février 2006)

je trouve l'iPod hi-fi un peu faiblard pour un produit Apple. Je ne parle pas de la qualité sonore (peu de gens savent comment l'ipod hi-fi sonne et je n'en fais pas partie), mais ce sont juste des enceintes... ils pouvaient loger une airport express et boum, l'ipod hi-fi était reconnu par l'ordinateur et faites rouler Airtunes. Un tuner et boum l'écran de l'iPod se transforme comme avec la télécommande sortie récemment... 


Au fait, j'ai rien trouvé à propos de la présentation d'Origami... Ça ne devait pas avoir lieu aujourd'hui?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (28 Février 2006)

Philou1789 a dit:
			
		

> Le jour où je me pétes les burnes pendant 4 heures avec un Virus sur Apple, et que l'on doit installer Norton Baube, je retourne illico sur PC moi.
> Le 0 virus est la raison initial de mon switch.
> La migration Apple est un sacré risque pour Apple, mais je reste confiant, au pire s'ils se loupent, on fera des économies car c'est quand même pas donné nos Mac :rose:



je crois pas trop a ce pb des virus qui arriveraient en masse...
les virus ,c'est quand meme liés a l'OS...
et de ce point de vu ,je pense que ca va rester pareil..


----------



## HmJ (28 Février 2006)

Definitivement hors de question de profiter de Aperture avec ca. J'ai du mal a comprendre pourquoi ils ont mis un Dual Core la-dedans. Certes, certains y trouveront un interet, mais cela cree une machine tres desequilibree... qui ne renforcera pas les ventes de Cinema Display 23". Honnetement, mon G4 1,5 GHz fait mieux aujourd'hui en 1920x1200.


----------



## saturnin (28 Février 2006)

Moi je vais entamer un grand mouvement de décrédibilsation d'osx, un repousse switcher, car on était bien mieux avant quand personne s'occupait de nous!!:hein: 
Apple c'est nul d'abord!


----------



## Philou1789 (28 Février 2006)

saturnin a dit:
			
		

> Moi je vais entamer un grand mouvement de décrédibilsation d'osx, un repousse switcher, car on était bien mieux avant quand personne s'occupait de nous!!:hein:
> Apple c'est nul d'abord!


 Mr Jobs, si vous voulez que l'on critique un peu moins commencez par baisser les prix !!!!


----------



## PaC (28 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> je crois pas trop a ce pb des virus qui arriveraient en masse...
> les virus ,c'est quand meme liés a l'OS...
> et de ce point de vu ,je pense que ca va rester pareil..



hmmm pas sur... je pense surtout que c'est lié au nombre d'utilisateurs...
mets toi à la place d'un "faiseur de virus" : le but c'est d'emm**** le plus de monde possible !
Pis chez microsoft ya pas non plus que des manchots... Je pense qu'il suffit de s'y pencher un peu sérieusement sur os X pour y trouver des failles

Bon enfin c'est pas le sujet.. reprenons : "bouuuuuuh !! il est trop cher le mac mini !!!"


----------



## saturnin (28 Février 2006)

Philou1789 a dit:
			
		

> Mr Jobs, si vous voulez que l'on critique un peu moins commencez par baisser les prix !!!!



Apple c'est cher et c'est nul d'abord! :hein:  :rateau:


----------



## skystef (28 Février 2006)

C'est pas pour dire mais plus j'y pense, plus je me dit qu'un late 2005 est mieux si l'on fait du multimédia basique, du net et de la bureautique. 


Et si le mini intel est révisé l'année prochaine avec un vrai carte graphique?..... A méditer!


----------



## patrickz (28 Février 2006)

arnpsyke a dit:
			
		

> je suis totalement outré de ce mac mini. Moi qui esperais switcher avec ce mac mini, ce ne sera pas maintenant. près de 900 euros pour un truc pareil c est honteux. Je vais donc rester avec mon PC point barre


Je suis assez d'acccord avec toi. Après tout, le Mac mini n'était-il pas une porte ouverte vers tous ces utilisateurs de Windows frustrés par un système archaïque, et que le rapport complexité/offre de Linux rebute ? Cette porte semble se refermer (mini Mac maxi prix mais il fait le minimum), le futur MacBook sauvera-t-il Apple de son repli élitiste ?


----------



## jojoleretour (28 Février 2006)

Apple n'est plus dans la réalité du marché, elle court vers le suicide, l'ipod cessera bien un jour


----------



## saturnin (28 Février 2006)

skystef a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas pour dire mais plus j'y pense, plus je me dit qu'un late 2005 est mieux si l'on fait du multimédia basique, du net et de la bureautique.
> 
> 
> Et si le mini intel est révisé l'année prochaine avec un vrai carte graphique?..... A méditer!



Bien dit!!
Puis encore mieux ya les pc pas cher avec une bonne carte graphique!
Apple c'est nul d'abord!

(Bon j'arrete pour ce soir la campagne d'anti propagande je reprendrais demain).


----------



## PaC (28 Février 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Apple n'est plus dans la réalité du marché, elle court vers le suicide


faut ptet pas pousser mamie non plus !
je pense qu'ils ont passé plus de temps à étudier le marché que nous tous réunis  
reste l'hypothèse "tous des abrutis à cupertino!".. pourquoi pas après tout ?


----------



## Philou1789 (28 Février 2006)

saturnin a dit:
			
		

> Apple c'est cher et c'est nul d'abord! :hein:  :rateau:


Cher Oui, Nul Non !
 faut pas déconner quand même
RESTONS CALME VIVE BILLOU, BILLOU VIENT NOUS SAUVER:love:


----------



## jojoleretour (1 Mars 2006)

en tout cas ils ont planquer l'infrarouge du mini danss la fente du lecteur


----------



## patrickz (1 Mars 2006)

Philou1789 a dit:
			
		

> Cher Oui, Nul Non !
> faut pas déconner quand même
> RESTONS CALME VIVE BILLOU, BILLOU VIENT NOUS SAUVER:love:


 C'est pas la question. Il y a les Mac pour la communauté des Macmaniaques. La particularité du Mac mini, c'était la passerelle vers les utilisateurs de Windows qui lorgnent vers le monde fascinant de la Pomme. Le Mac mini était fait pour eux, jusqu'à ce soir...


----------



## HmJ (1 Mars 2006)

Apple c'est plus cher en France. 750 EUR pour le top de la gamme, dans les pays developpes (pointe de sarcasme), je trouve ca bien, surtout que pour le prix on a l'OS et quelques applis.

Non, je pense que Apple retaille la gamme en pro / pas pro, je pense a Aperture notamment : les nouvelles technologies comme Core Video demandent bien plus que cette puce graphique pour s'exprimer. C'est ce qui me derange. Disons qu'avant le Mini permettait de faire des choses que maintenant il ne permet plus de faire. Tres bonne machine, mais maintenant pour le pro il faudra aller taper dans les machines pro. Dommage.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Mars 2006)

si on peut dire ,un core solo ,C comme une voiture qui aurait que 2 cylindre sur 4 ?
mais çà s'appelle une 2CV çà ! 
il sera pas interdit dans 40 pays celui la ...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2006)

Oui, le produit est chere.

Mais depuis ce soir nous avons de Mac Mini sur le site Ebay. Ces machines ont été mises en vente ce soir.

Est-ce une coincidence?
Ces vendeurs pensent-ils que leur Mac est maintenant dépassé suite à l'annonce de ce soir?


----------



## saturnin (1 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> il sera pas interdit dans 40 pays celui la ...



Bah c'est l'objectif non avoué et c'est rassurant de se dire qu'on pourra pas lancer des missiles à partir de son mac mini.
Merci steve de tenir la jeunesse à l'écart de cette folie :love:


----------



## iota (1 Mars 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> Disons qu'avant le Mini permettait de faire des choses que maintenant il ne permet plus de faire.


Enlève ton masque Nostradamus, on t'a reconnu... 

@+
iota


----------



## HmJ (1 Mars 2006)

md25 a dit:
			
		

> Ces vendeurs pensent-ils que leur Mac est maintenant dépassé suite à l'annonce de ce soir?



NON ! Malgre un achat recent (decembre), et devant l'offre logicielle pas hyper plus performante, je reste content de mon achat. On verra bien ce que donne le futur PowerMac ou d'eventuelles release de ce Mini, pour ma part j'etais heureux et je reste heureux.


----------



## saturnin (1 Mars 2006)

md25 a dit:
			
		

> Ces vendeurs pensent-ils que leur Mac est maintenant dépassé suite à l'annonce de ce soir?



Bah ce sont peut etre des personnes qui veulent avoir du matériel dernier cri tout simplement.


----------



## ricchy (1 Mars 2006)

arnpsyke a dit:
			
		

> je suis totalement outré de ce mac mini. Moi qui esperais switcher avec ce mac mini, ce ne sera pas maintenant. près de 900 euros pour un truc pareil c est honteux. Je vais donc rester avec mon PC point barre


Dès *649* Euro... 
Effectivement reste avec ton Win*-daube.* 
Je reste persuadé qu'un PC aussi petit offrant autant que macmini, soit nettement plus cher...
Encore faut il acheter un Anti Virus, et tous les logiciels de qualité équivalent à ceux se trouvant dans la suite Ilife 06 qui sont si simple à utiliser. 
Juste un rappel, le bon marché coûte cher...:love:


----------



## ederntal (1 Mars 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> Definitivement hors de question de profiter de Aperture avec ca. J'ai du mal a comprendre pourquoi ils ont mis un Dual Core la-dedans. Certes, certains y trouveront un interet, mais cela cree une machine tres desequilibree... qui ne renforcera pas les ventes de Cinema Display 23". Honnetement, mon G4 1,5 GHz fait mieux aujourd'hui en 1920x1200.




Lol aperture est vraiment loin de la préocupation du grand public, cible de la bécane...

Sinon en quoi ca désiquilibre le truc ?
Pour le grand public QUI NE JOUE PAS... en quoi la mémoire vram bloque-t-il quelque chose ? J'ai un powerbook récent, je 64mo de vram et un processeur bcp moins puissant et pourtant je bosse sur photoshop sans trop de soucis, sur des fichiers important régulierement, iLife tourne a merveille...

Cette carte toute petite, c'est con, mais vraiment, si on ne joue pas, ça change quoi ???


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Mars 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> NON ! Malgre un achat recent (decembre), et devant l'offre logicielle pas hyper plus performante, je reste content de mon achat. On verra bien ce que donne le futur PowerMac ou d'eventuelles release de ce Mini, pour ma part j'etais heureux et je reste heureux.




il est très bien ton mini 1,5 GHz G4 ...ta une vraie carte video ,et un  graveur de DVD ,non?pour le meme prix que ce core solo...
bon le nveau a plus d'usb ,c'est tout ...


----------



## HmJ (1 Mars 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Enlève ton masque Nostradamus, on t'a reconnu...



Tu as raison, c'est un peu peremptoire. Mais regarde : jusqu'en novembre, tout ce que tu pouvais faire tourner sur PowerMac tournait aussi sur le Mini. Et quand tu vois la CS2 tourner sur des G4 d'il y a 5 ans sans trop de problemes, tu pouvais penser que le Mini etait une arme plutot pas mal et bon marche.

Maintenant, avec des applis comme Aperture qui ne tournent deliberement plus sur de petites/vieilles configs, on entre dans la dichotomie gamme pro / gamme non pro pour de vraie. Avec quand meme une petite nuance : mon Mini a un peu de mal avec les videos 1080p. Par contre j'affiche sans probleme du 1920x1200 pour bosser convenablement, la on verra ce que donne ce Mini, mais pour cette partie graphique j'ai peur du resultat (le dual core ne sert a rien sur la partie affichage et rafraichissement du bureau) vu ce que l'on a pu voir des tests du chip graphique sur d'autres sites.


----------



## HmJ (1 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> il est très bien ton mini 1,5 GHz G4 ...ta une vraie carte video ,et un  graveur de DVD ,non?pour le meme prix que ce core solo...
> bon le nveau a plus d'usb ,c'est tout ...



Donc NON il n'est pas depasse, cqfd


----------



## patrickz (1 Mars 2006)

ricchy a dit:
			
		

> Dès *649* Euro...
> Effectivement reste avec ton Win*-daube.*
> Je reste persuadé qu'un PC aussi petit offrant autant que macmini, soit nettement plus cher...
> Encore faut il acheter un Anti Virus, et tous les logiciels de qualité équivalent à ceux se trouvant dans la suite Ilife 06 qui sont si simple à utiliser.
> Juste un rappel, le bon marché coûte cher...:love:


Décidément c'est un dialogue de sourd entre les Croisés de la Pomme et les Windoutes prêts à se convertir, à l'appel d'un prophète qui a changé ses spécifs en route. Le choc des civilisations en somme.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Mars 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison, c'est un peu peremptoire. Mais regarde : jusqu'en novembre, tout ce que tu pouvais faire tourner sur PowerMac tournait aussi sur le Mini. Et quand tu vois la CS2 tourner sur des G4 d'il y a 5 ans sans trop de problemes, tu pouvais penser que le Mini etait une arme plutot pas mal et bon marche.
> 
> Maintenant, avec des applis comme Aperture qui ne tournent deliberement plus sur de petites/vieilles configs, on entre dans la dichotomie gamme pro / gamme non pro pour de vraie. Avec quand meme une petite nuance : mon Mini a un peu de mal avec les videos 1080p. Par contre j'affiche sans probleme du 1920x1200 pour bosser convenablement, la on verra ce que donne ce Mini, mais pour cette partie graphique j'ai peur du resultat (le dual core ne sert a rien sur la partie affichage et rafraichissement du bureau) vu ce que l'on a pu voir des tests du chip graphique sur d'autres sites.



oui mais le pb C'est que le mini G4 avec ses 1 Go de ram ,hem hem...
par expérience ,je pense que le minimum ,je dit bien le minimum avec CS ou CS2 ,c'est 2 Go de RAM ...
la j'ai 1,5 Go et je songe a passer a 3 Go ...pour l'instant...
avec les calques et tout le toutim ,on se retrouve vite avec des fichiers de travail qui dépassent meme les 2 Go ...


----------



## HmJ (1 Mars 2006)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Lol aperture est vraiment loin de la préocupation du grand public, cible de la bécane...
> 
> Sinon en quoi ca désiquilibre le truc ?
> Pour le grand public QUI NE JOUE PAS... en quoi la mémoire vram bloque-t-il quelque chose ? J'ai un powerbook récent, je 64mo de vram et un processeur bcp moins puissant et pourtant je bosse sur photoshop sans trop de soucis, sur des fichiers important régulierement, iLife tourne a merveille...
> ...



Eh bien la VRAM, ca joue a fond depuis quelques releases d'OS X : Apple a developpe de nouvelles technologies, dont Core Video. Ca peut servir pour certaines applications, ca n'accelere pas le cote jeu, mais tout ce qui est dessin / rafraichissement du bureau. Par exemple Aperture tourne a fond la-dessus. On peut imaginer que d'autres adopteront cette techno, qui est plutot prometteuse (decharger le CPU sur le GPU), mais on passe alors a fond par la VRAM (memorisation des fenetres pour les transparences par exemple).


----------



## tyler_d (1 Mars 2006)

vivement vendredi 3 mars !...

.... pour l'annonce de microsoft !


----------



## HmJ (1 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> oui mais le pb C'est que le mini G4 avec ses 1 Go de ram ,hem hem...
> par expérience ,je pense que le minimum ,je dit bien le minimum avec CS ou CS2 ,c'est 2 Go de RAM ...
> la j'ai 1,5 Go et je songe a passer a 3 Go ...pour l'instant...
> avec les calques et tout le toutim ,on se retrouve vite avec des fichiers de travail qui dépassent meme les 2 Go ...



C'est sur, pas con. Mais toi, t'es un sadique !


----------



## iota (1 Mars 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> mon Mini a un peu de mal avec les videos 1080p. Par contre j'affiche sans probleme du 1920x1200 pour bosser convenablement, la on verra ce que donne ce Mini, mais pour cette partie graphique j'ai peur du resultat (le dual core ne sert a rien sur la partie affichage et rafraichissement du bureau) vu ce que l'on a pu voir des tests du chip graphique sur d'autres sites.


Franchement, à part pour la 3D, je pense que le GMA950 fera au moins aussi bien que la Radeon 9200...

@+
iota


----------



## saturnin (1 Mars 2006)

Ouaip maintenant que tout le monde veut switcher sur apple moi j'vais plutot suivre les annonces de microsoft et attendre vista avec impatience parce que j'aime pas faire comme tout le monde et que je suis un vrai rebelle. Je suis à l'informatique ce que philippe candelero est au patinage artistique en fait.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Mars 2006)

saturnin a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip maintenant que tout le monde veut switcher sur apple moi j'vais plutot suivre les annonces de microsoft et attendre vista avec impatience parce que j'aime pas faire comme tout le monde et que je suis un vrai rebelle. Je suis à l'informatique ce que philippe candelero est au patinage artistique en fait.



Philippe Candel... heu.. oro


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Mars 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Franchement, à part pour la 3D, je pense que le GMA950 fera au moins aussi bien que la Radeon 9200...
> 
> @+
> iota



m'en fout ,je vais pas tarder a oter ma 9600XT 128 Mo pour mettre une 7800 moi !
marre des trucs soudés...


----------



## saturnin (1 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> Philippe Candel... heu.. oro



T'as vu, tu remarques? Meme les mots je les dis pas pareil que tout le monde.


----------



## arcank (1 Mars 2006)

Si le Mini se veut le pont pour les switchers, je vois pas ce qu'Aperture peut bien changer  
Je pense que les spécificités qu'il a sont suffisantes pour ce à quoi il veut prétendre.

Par contre, le prix est, il est vrai, assez décoiffant et peu attractif (cf le combo). Mais à qualité équivalente (hard et software), je crois qu'il n'est pas le monstre que certains décrivent.
(par contre les prix OFUP sont classes: 583 et 790 )

Arcank
Et bonne nuit:sleep: :sleep:


----------



## iota (1 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> m'en fout ,je vais pas tarder a oter ma 9600XT 128 Mo pour mettre une 7800 moi ! marre des trucs soudés...


LOL... très drôle celle là... 

@+
iota


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Mars 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> LOL... très drôle celle là...
> 
> @+
> iota



C vrai ...ou une x800XT ,j'ai vu qu'elle est pas trop cher chez macway...


----------



## Frodon (1 Mars 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien la VRAM, ca joue a fond depuis quelques releases d'OS X : Apple a developpe de nouvelles technologies, dont Core Video.



Juste pour info, Core Image et Core Video supportent parfaitement le GMA950.


----------



## arnpsyke (1 Mars 2006)

ricchy a dit:
			
		

> Dès *649* Euro...
> Effectivement reste avec ton Win*-daube.*
> Je reste persuadé qu'un PC aussi petit offrant autant que macmini, soit nettement plus cher...
> Encore faut il acheter un Anti Virus, et tous les logiciels de qualité équivalent à ceux se trouvant dans la suite Ilife 06 qui sont si simple à utiliser.
> Juste un rappel, le bon marché coûte cher...:love:


avec 649 euros, tu as une machine obsolète. Je ne peux pas graver mes DVD et faire mes retouches photos et mes montages vidéos dans de bonnes conditions. je dois donc augmenter la RAM et rajouter un graveur DVD (mesquin de apple). La facture arriver à 900 euros avec une carte graphique qui est vraiment en dessous de tout. Eh bien justement avec mes 600 euros je vais monter moi meme mon barebone avec un graveur DVD et une bonne carte graphique. Meme une GeForce 5200 a un prix dérisoire fait mieux. Encore une fois, je mettais de grands espoirs dans ce mac mini mais tous ces détails et le prix (faut etre honnête cela ne les vaut pas du tout) m empeche de switcher. Bye bye apple. J espere que tu reverras ta copie car beaucoup pensent comme moi. Et pour les logiciels que ilife propose, je reconnais que c 'est cela que je voulais mais faut pas déconner non plus. Je ne vais pas investir autant de fric dans une machine obsolète pour avoir un ilife qui tourne. J ai déjà de bons programmes gratuits sur ma windaube comme tu dis (remarque ma windaube XP ne m a jamais planté en 3 ans).


----------



## HmJ (1 Mars 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Juste pour info, Core Image et Core Video supportent parfaitement le GMA950.



Supporter est une chose, performer en est une autre. Nous verrons a la lueur des tests, je maintiens mon pessimisme sur les hautes resolution style 1920x1200.


----------



## Cricri (1 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> il est très bien ton mini 1,5 GHz G4 ...ta une vraie carte video ,et un  graveur de DVD ,non?pour le meme prix que ce core solo...
> bon le nveau a plus d'usb ,c'est tout ...



Front Row et la télécommande fonctionne pareil sur l'ancien ? LOL


----------



## patrickz (1 Mars 2006)

arcank a dit:
			
		

> Si le Mini se veut le pont pour les switchers, je vois pas ce qu'Aperture peut bien changer
> Je pense que les spécificités qu'il a sont suffisantes pour ce à quoi il veut prétendre.
> 
> Par contre, le prix est, il est vrai, assez décoiffant et peu attractif (cf le combo). Mais à qualité équivalente (hard et software), je crois qu'il n'est pas le monstre que certains décrivent.
> ...


Le Mac mini G4 était pour les switchers, qui attendaient avec intérêt l'évolution vers Macintel mini. D'où leur déception de voir les prix qui s'envolent sans réelles améliorations ou même régression, à part l'évolution PC media center mais bof.


----------



## ederntal (1 Mars 2006)

arnpsyke a dit:
			
		

> avec 649 euros, tu as une machine obsolète. Je ne peux pas graver mes DVD et faire mes retouches photos et mes montages vidéos dans de bonnes conditions. je dois donc augmenter la RAM et rajouter un graveur DVD (mesquin de apple).



Si tu fais de la gravure DVD c'est le second modele qui t'es adressé...


----------



## arnpsyke (1 Mars 2006)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Si tu fais de la gravure DVD c'est le second modele qui t'es adressé...


c est ce que je dit, 2 eme modèle pour avoir un graveur et si je veux avoir 1Go de RAM je suis à 999 euros.


----------



## Mickjagger (1 Mars 2006)

Vous chipotez vachement quand même y compris sur le bas de gamme!...

on passe de ça:

G4 1,25 ghz (1,33ghz pour la version revisee)
512k L2 Cache
167 mhz Bus
ATI Radeon 9200 32 mo (64 mo pour la rev.)
512 mo de RAM
40 go
Combo
Airport en OPTION (80 euros! TCHLING!! )
1 seul slot de RAM ext. à 1go
2 ports USB
Ethernet 10/100
____
540 euros

à ça

+ *Core Solo 1,5 ghz *(carrément plus puissant qu'un G4 de même fréquence en puissance brute et en  Universal Binary)
+ *2MB L2 Cache* 2 Mo c'est pas rien!
+ *667MHz Frontside Bus* par rapport au G4, c'est autre chose!
() chip video à mémoire partagée Intel GMA 950
() 512MB memory (667MHz DDR2 SDRAM)
+ *60GB*
() Combo
+ *AirPort Extreme & Bluetooth 2.0*
+ *2 slots de RAM ext. à 2 go*
+ *Apple Remote + Front Row*
+ *Audio IN & Optique*
+ *4 ports USB*
+ *Ethernet Gigabit 10/100/1000* Super pour en faire des Mini-Clusters
- absence de modem 56k
_____
650 euros (+110 euros)

moi je trouve que ça fait pas mal de plus pour une centaine d'euros supplémentaires... 1 truc n'a pas bougé c'est le Combo et un seul point n'est pas terrible, c'est la carte vidéo. Mais c'est tout!! Alors pourquoi s'acharner sur ce petit mac! Si qqun ici achete les derniers Mini G4 1,2ghz à 400 euros ouais ca passe encore, mais sinon faudrait être fou pour pas prendre un Mini Intel quitte à l'acheter avec un coupon de réduc ou les 6% de la Fnac.
Pour info, un graveur DVD, y'en a chez Macway a 99 euros en FW/USB2, compatible iLife sans pb, et en plus c'est pratique 2 lecteurs pour les copies de disques, ou quand il y'en a un qui tombe en rade.

HmJ je comprends pas pourquoi tu t'obstines avec ces histoires de prix, ici en France (mais c'est pareil pour toute l'Europe en fait) on n'a pas le choix c'est comme ça la gamme Apple est un peu chère, tu es au Japon, alors profites en, tant mieux! 

Sydney quel est l'interet de dire que tu trouves le nouveau Mini nul, puisque tu utilise un PowerMac deja plus puissant qu'un Mini G4 et que tu veux rester dans ces gammes qui coutent au moins 1000 euros de plus! Bref, j'comprends pas, t'as acheté un truc nettement plus luxueux et tu te plains que la twingo est pas parfaite sur toutes ses caractéristiques...?  

Moi j'aime pas claquer trop de fric en Informatique, le Mini pourrait toujours être moins cher, mais je le trouve déjà pas mal et de toute façon je ne veux pas d'un PC sous XP! Je joue pas beaucoup, et j'utilise pas Aperture ou Motion (d'ailleurs j'ai encore jamais vu d'utilisateur de Mini PPC utiliser ces logiciels sachant qu'ils tournent même pas dessus!), mais Photoshop et cie, oui. Mon mini date de juin 2005, si j'ai vraiment envie de changer je le ferai pas avant 2007, et je mettrai 700 euros à tout casser... ça restera un investissement 2 fois moins cher quasiment qu'un iMac.

Ca aurait pu être pas mal un tuner TV, comme certains l'ont évoqué, mais en pratique c'est pas si evident, si tu intègres un tuner au Mac Mini, tu mets un tuner analogique? ou tu mets un tuner TNT? suivant l'endroit ou tu habites la 2e solution n'aura aucun intérêt... ca me fait penser aux lecteurs de carte mémoire intégrés, pourquoi pas, le problème, c'est qu'il y'a une nouvelle norme de carte qui sort tous les 6 mois!


----------



## Frodon (1 Mars 2006)

Toujours pour info, sur les commentaires de Clubic, un gars a fait une simulation de combien couterait un mini PC presque equivalent (presque parce que Pentium M et non Core Solo/Duo):


----------



## Cricri (1 Mars 2006)

Keynote video http://news.com.com/1606-2-6044210.html


----------



## patrickz (1 Mars 2006)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Si tu fais de la gravure DVD c'est le second modele qui t'es adressé...


Il est pas mal ton site. Fait avec iWeb ?
Le Mac Classic ça c'est une machine pour switchers


----------



## JPTK (1 Mars 2006)

Mickjagger a dit:
			
		

> Vous chipotez vachement quand même y compris sur le bas de gamme!...
> 
> on passe de ça:
> 
> ...





Ouf enfin un post qui ne se vautre pas dans la caricature et qui résume parfaitement la situation, je désespérais, faut dire que j'ai pas eu l'envie de me taper tous les autres, le peu que j'ai vu suffisait.

La carte graphique à mémoire dédiée au début j'ai fait :mouais: 
Et puis bon, avec l'ancien mac mini c'était pas mieux, pas besoin d'une "vraie" carte graphique sauf pour des usages auxquels le mac mini n'est pas destiné soit les jeux, la 3D, etc...

Donc moi je le trouve pas mal, je regrette le prix en hausse c'est certain, d'habitude on a mieux que l'ancien modèle pour un prix équivalent, là en pas 1 an le mini est passé de 499 &#8364; à 610 &#8364; donc c'est assez moyen, même si l'équipement suit.


----------



## sleb (1 Mars 2006)

CA Y EST : Apple a compris comment faire du pognon ; vendre de la merde a bas prix

je m'en doutais, et Apple l'a fait
le coup du chipset graphique, n'importe quel mec qui s'y connait un peu en informatique sait ce que ca veut dire
Honte à Apple, c'est du gachis

Pendant des années, apple, alors que tout le monde la croyait morte, s'est toujours relevée, grace a son éthique et ses innovations... et ce qui est en train de se passer nique tout cela.

Le mac mini n'est qu'une espece de pauvre PC de mes deux.

Maintenant, y a plus qu'à esperer qu'ils ne bradent pas MAC OS X

PS : et assez des gens qui defendent apple en ecoutant beatement steve
PS 2 : pour dark templar : ce que tu crains pour le iBook, j'ai bien peur que ca arrive


----------



## Cricri (1 Mars 2006)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Keynote video http://news.com.com/1606-2-6044210.html


Et le boom boom http://news.com.com/1606-2_3-6044329.html?tag=ne.vid


----------



## Mickjagger (1 Mars 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Donc moi je le trouve pas mal, je regrette le prix en hausse c'est certain, d'habitude on a mieux que l'ancien modèle pour un prix équivalent, là en pas 1 an le mini est passé de 499  à 610  donc c'est assez moyen, même si l'équipement suit.



Ouais mais on se souvient qu'au moment où il y'a eu la 1ère revision officielle du Mini G4, il y'a des soldes assez importants, donc cet été, rebelote, on va trouver des promos ou fins de stock avec le Mini de base à 500, le Mini Superdrive à 700 etc...

Les machines à processeur Intel Core sont encore assez chères, le processeur est assez demandé et positionné haut de gamme des portables, or c'est celui là qu'Apple à choisir pour équiper son entrée de gamme, ça implique forcément qq compromis! Pour rester pas cher (et faire des marges, je sais bien que celui qui fait du business au final c'est Apple et pas nous les clients), il aurait fallu garder un Pentium-M et ça aurait peut etre permis de conserver une "vraie" carte vidéo, mais bien modeste de toute façon.
Vivement les tests qu'on voit si Core Duo/vidéo partagée fasse mieux que G4/Radeon 32mo... ATI a jamais fait un boulot terrible d'optimisation de ses drivers pour OS X, il est possible que la puce Intel s'en sorte de manière honorable.


----------



## JPTK (1 Mars 2006)

sleb a dit:
			
		

> Pendant des années, apple, alors que tout le monde la croyait morte, s'est toujours relevée, grace a son éthique et ses innovations... et ce qui est en train de se passer nique tout cela.




Bla bla bla, apple a jamais excellé dans le hardware, c'est l'OS qui a fait la différence, on trouvait toujours mieux en face au niveau du hardware et pour moins cher, bref rien de nouveau quoi et puis là je vois même pas ce que ça vient foutre ici, si le mac mini intel c'est de la merde, le mac mini G4 c'était idem.


----------



## sleb (1 Mars 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Bla bla bla, apple a jamais excellé dans le hardware, c'est l'OS qui a fait la différence, on trouvait toujours mieux en face au niveau du hardware et pour moins cher, bref rien de nouveau quoi et puis là je vois même pas ce que ça vient foutre ici, si le mac mini intel c'est de la merde, le mac mini G4 c'était idem.




Apple n'a peut etre jamais excellé dans le hardware, et restait souvent a la traine par rapport a ce qui se faisait en face, ca c'est un fait. Mais ils proposaient des solutions toujours plus innovantes a chaque évolution de matériel. Les cartes meres proposées par apple étaient des petits bijoux d'ingéniosité par rapport a ce qui se faisaient en face, comme tu dis. 
Le mac mini G4 a été génial parce que c'etait une innovation en terme de conception. En face, a l'epoque, personne n'etait foutu de claquer une carte mere et un pentium dans un espace aussi réduit.
L'avantage du nouvo mini, par rapport a ce qui se fait en face, c'est mac os X, c'est tout.
J'en ai marre des défenseurs du Mac parce que c'est du mac, a l'heure ou tout fout le camp, il serait de bon ton de mettre un bon coup de pied au cul a la fourmilliere.
J'ai l'impression que c'est ce qu'il leur manque a apple, un bon coup de pied au cul...


----------



## elite7words (1 Mars 2006)

Je serais pas capable de dire que le mini est nul, c'est faux ça c'est clair. Malgré son chipset graphique atroce il fait quand même une excellente machine pour quelq'un faisant de la bureautique, écoutant de la musique et regardant quelques videos. Je connais bien ce chipset faites moi confiance...je l'ai eu durant un an sur mon pc portable Packard bell de l'année dernière 
Pour la qualité des vidéos ça ne changera rien par rapport à la 9200 qui ne possédait pas d'accélération matérielle. Celle-ci étant apparue sur les radeons 9500 à l'époque.


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (1 Mars 2006)

En y réflichissant, pour ce mini, on s'en fou de la carte graphique.
Le mini a toujours eu des cartes graphiques de bas de gamme. Il n'a jamais été destiné aux gamers ou aux professionnels.
Son utilisation sera parfaite et inchangé par rapport à l'ancien: c'est à direr bureautique; internet et même VoIP maintenant avec Skype!!! Vous oubliez qu'il y a une entrée son et que ça ouvre de nouvelles portes! et pas besoin d'une excellente carte graphique pour ça.
La seule chose que j'ai à lui repprocher, c'est le prix qui est beaucoup moins agressif.


----------



## jlvande (1 Mars 2006)

Ce nouveau Mac mini, qui semble en décevoir la majorité est destiné, en priorité au média Center et à la bureautique non ?! Au fait, comment on fait pour le brancher sur un TV ?
Perso, je vais l'acheter pour en faire un média Center de grande classe et je sais que je vais en épater plus d'un avec ma tchotte télécommande et front Row

Macmaniak !


----------



## Frodon (1 Mars 2006)

sleb a dit:
			
		

> Les cartes meres proposées par apple étaient des petits bijoux d'ingéniosité par rapport a ce qui se faisaient en face, comme tu dis.



Au niveau technique, elles n'ont rien d'extraordinaire, très similaire à une CM de PC architecturellement parlant, y'a rien d'innovant.
Au niveau intégration, Oui ces cartes mères sont innovante. Mais c'est toujours le cas ici, puisque je ne crois pas que le Mac Mini est grossi en taille, et l'iMac Intel est toujours un bijoux d'intégration, de même que le MacBook Pro qui est même encore plus fin que les precedents modèles PowerPC.

Après tu t'attendais peut être à un changement du look du Mac Mini. Mais si on y reflechit, c'était plus qu'improbable étant donné que cela n'a pas ou peu eu lieu pour les iMacs et MacBook Pro, et que le concept du Mac Mini est encore jeune.

Clairement le défaut de ce Mac Mini n'est pas de ne pas avoir changé de look, cela parait logique et cohérent étant donné l'age de ce concept de mini Mac, mais bien la carte graphique... Car pour le reste, il n'y a rien à redire au contraire, les défaut du precedent Mac Mini (pas d'audio 5.1, pas orienté media center par Apple...etc) ont été corrigés.

Maintenant il faudra voir en pratique ce que donnera la GMA950, elle est peut être l'une des pires carte graphique du moment, mais la 9200 du Mac Mini PPC en sont temps l'était également, et avait été également décriée. Ce qu'il faut voir c'est si la GMA950 represente une progression suffisament notable par rapport à la précédente 9200, car c'est ca qui est important, savoir si cette nouvelle carte graphique représente une évolution notable ou non par rapport à la precedente.

Actuellement la seule chose qu'on sait c'est que comparé à d'autres carte graphique de même génération (i.e: dernière ou avant dernière génération) elle est pas terrible, mais là encore c'était déjà le cas avec la 9200, et aussi que le GMA950 permet au Mac Mini de profiter de Core Image et Core Video.
Mais pour les performances du GMA950 face à la precedente 9200, la seul chose réellement importante, on n'a encore rien pour se faire une idée et donc nous le seront que par la pratique.


----------



## angelo95 (1 Mars 2006)

Salut les maceux....

J'ai passé un Noël terrible.... vous vous rendez compte pour la première fois Apple rendait accessible le fuit de mes désirs... un mac a presque 500 ! tous les jours jours, j'allais le contempler sur les TG du Boulanger à côté de chez moi...

Mais quelque chose me disait... attends encore un peu.. tu vas voir ils vont sortir le même au même prix mais avec un proc Intel... alors j'attendais et me torturait de ne pas avoir de Mac..

Et aujourd'hui qu'est ce que j'apprends ? Mac sort un nouveau modèle... mais malheureusement trop cher pour qu'il soit aussi agressif que l'autre...Et de plus je ne suis pas certain de la compatibilité des applis, aussi je ne pourrais pas partager avec mes pottes maceux une nouvelle passion...

Non vraiment aujour'hui je doute. Je crois que je vais acheter un mini G4 soldé à 350. Je serais vraiment un maceux et ne me mettrait pas à l'écart de ce qu'est vraiment la communauté Mac à ce jour.

Bon courage c pas facile tous les jours d'être un maceux.


----------



## Frodon (1 Mars 2006)

jlvande a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, comment on fait pour le brancher sur un TV ?



Suivant ta TV, tu branche en DVI (pour les TV HD qui le supporte), ou en VGA (pour les TV HD qui le supporte), ou en HDMI avec un adaptateur DVI<->HDMI (pour les TV HD qui supporte l'HDMI), ou si tu as une télévision "standard definition", un adaptateur DVI<->Video (avec connecteur S-Video et Composite, vendu 19 Euros chez Apple).


----------



## Frodon (1 Mars 2006)

Concernant le prix, un petit calcul personnel avec les meilleurs prix du marché:

- Mini PC Aopen XC Cube EZ915-T (avec carte vidéo Intel intégrée GMA900, donc moins bien que le Mac Mini): 315 Euros
- Intel Core Solo T1300 (1.66GHz): 209 Euros environ (base prix Intel en $ qui est à 209$, sachant qu'un Core Duo T2300 qui est à 249$ chez Intel est vendu plus cher en Euros que son prix en $ dans les magasins en ligne français (279Euros chez LDLC), il y a des chance que le prix réel du Core Solo en Euros en France soit même un peu plus elevé)
- Lecteur DVD/Graveur CD Combo Slim SONY (prix LDLC): 64,95 Euros
- Disque dur 2,5" 54000T 60Go: 78 Euros
- Carte Wifi: 16 Euros
- Adaptateur Bluetooth 2.0+EDR: 25 Euros
- 512Mo de mémoire DDR2 PC5400: 67 Euros

Total: 774,94 Euros TTC sans aucun OS ni logiciel

Pour une config quasi identique donc au premier modèle de Mac Mini (le chipset du PC ici a un GMA900 donc encore moins bien que le GMA950 du Mac Mini), sauf qu'il est plus imposant et ce prix n'inclut aucun logiciel.

Prix du Mac Mini configuré de façon similaire: 649 Euros TTC avec OS et logiciels

Pour le prix d'une config équivalente avec le modèle Core Duo, il faut: Un Core Duo T2300 (1.66GHz) (279 Euros, prix LDLC. Soit 70 Euros de diff par rapport à la precedente config), Un graveur DVD Double couche slim (86,90 Euros, prix TopAchat pour le NEC ND-6650A, soit 21,29 Euros de diff), Un disque dur 80Go 5400T/min (95 Euros, soit 17 Euros de diff), soit un total de 108,29 Euros de différence, ce qui nous donne un prix de: 883,23 Euros.
Donc le deuxième modèle de Mac Mini est moins agréssif niveau prix que le premier, mais reste compétitif à une config PC similaire qui pourtant n'a elle, dans le cas présent, aucun logiciel fournit.

Donc objectivement le prix du Mac Mini est tout à fait compétitif. Personnellement pour moi l'erreur c'est pas le prix, qui n'est pas élevé comparé à la config, mais surtout de ne pas avoir fait une configuration à 500 et quelques Euros, genre avec Bluetooth et Wifi en option.

Conclusion: Au final, le seul véritable point négatif est la carte vidéo qui aurait pu être un peu mieux choisie, car même au niveau du prix cela est très compétitif. Et aussi l'autre point négatif a mon sens, plus commercial que technique dans ce cas, est de ne pas avoir laissé une configuration à 500 et quelques euros.

PS: Dans les prix indiqués précedement, en dehors des prix où la source est précisé explicitement, tous les prix sont issue de rue-montgallet.com aux meilleurs prix trouvé. Les prix qui ne sont pas pris chez rue-montgallet.com le sont parce que le périphérique recherché n'est pas disponible sur le site (ex: Core Solo/Duo, lecteur/graveur format Slim...etc).

PS2: En fait ce qui est bien avec le passage sur Intel c'est qu'on peut enfin voir par A+B si les prix Apple sont cher ou non. Jusqu'à maintenant, que ca soit avec l'iMac Intel, le MacBook Pro et le MacMini Intel ici, il faut bien avouer que les prix Apple ne sont pas si chers que ca finalement...


----------



## Paradise (1 Mars 2006)

je viens seulement de voir les news d'apple ce matin.. et énorme deception...  
c'est quoi cette mémoire graphique a 2 euros,??? alors vraiment.. je trouve aussi qu'apple aurait mieu fait de laisser une config. pret de la barre pshyco de 500 euro


----------



## supermoquette (1 Mars 2006)

Regarde 5 cm au dessus : le post de Frodon


----------



## L'Éclaire-Senti (1 Mars 2006)

Je Révais de pouvoir Enfin réussir mon Rêve et je crois qu'il va se réalisé dans les jours qui vont suivre. Je vais Donc faire ma Commande sur mon Mac Mini 1.66GHz Intel Core Duo et le reste sera a glissé comme du Beurre. Je suis content d'avoir attendu aprés noël et le 10 janvier pour attendre le jour  Qui pourra me changé.*******


----------



## arnpsyke (1 Mars 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> je viens seulement de voir les news d'apple ce matin.. et énorme deception...
> c'est quoi cette mémoire graphique a 2 euros,??? alors vraiment.. je trouve aussi qu'apple aurait mieu fait de laisser une config. pret de la barre pshyco de 500 euro


de toute façon à la base le GMA950 a été développé spécialement pour la nouvelle interface 3D de windows vista. C etait le but avoué de intel. je persiste à dire que ce chipset dans le mac mini est une grave erreur


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Mars 2006)

on en revient toujours au meme point :il n'y a pas chez apple ,une machine abordable et EXTENSIBLE comme chez PC...
et çà ,çà fait des années qu'on l'attends...
ily a eu une amorce, avec le PowerMac 1,8 a 1500 euros...(c'est pour çà que que j'ai sauté dessus ) qui n'est meme pas resté un an au catalogue...
cela dit ,le mini peut tres bien rendre des services...
Mais ces truc peu évolutifs ,c'est pas top ...
je sais ce que je dis ,j'ai eu iMac G3 et eMac ...dont je me suis séparé au bout de 4 et 2 ans ...(le 1er était limite pour OSX ) ...
la j'envisage serainement de pouvoir augmenter la RAM et changer la carte graphique un jour ....
voila


----------



## Tarul (1 Mars 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Concernant le prix, un petit calcul personnel avec les meilleurs prix du marché:
> 
> - Mini PC Aopen XC Cube EZ915-T (avec carte vidéo Intel intégrée GMA900, donc moins bien que le Mac Mini): 315 Euros
> - Intel Core Solo T1300 (1.66GHz): 209 Euros environ (base prix Intel en $ qui est à 209$, sachant qu'un Core Duo T2300 qui est à 249$ chez Intel est vendu plus cher en Euros que son prix en $ dans les magasins en ligne français (279Euros chez LDLC), il y a des chance que le prix réel du Core Solo en Euros en France soit même un peu plus elevé)
> ...



voilà une belle demonstration. Je ne peux que dire +1.

Sinon j'aime bien le lien de la video pour le keynote avec "sponsored by microsoft" (je posterais une image plus tard :d


----------



## etudiant69 (1 Mars 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Concernant le prix, un petit calcul personnel avec les meilleurs prix du marché:
> 
> - Mini PC Aopen XC Cube EZ915-T (avec carte vidéo Intel intégrée GMA900, donc moins bien que le Mac Mini): 315 Euros
> - Intel Core Solo T1300 (1.66GHz): 209 Euros environ (base prix Intel en $ qui est à 209$, sachant qu'un Core Duo T2300 qui est à 249$ chez Intel est vendu plus cher en Euros que son prix en $ dans les magasins en ligne français (279Euros chez LDLC), il y a des chance que le prix réel du Core Solo en Euros en France soit même un peu plus elevé)
> ...


Et en plus les HD sont en 72OOtrs/min sur le nouveau mini et non en 5400trs


----------



## iota (1 Mars 2006)

Salut.



			
				arnpsyke a dit:
			
		

> de toute façon à la base le GMA950 a été développé spécialement pour la nouvelle interface 3D de windows vista. C etait le but avoué de intel.


Euh... non pas vraiment...
C'est le prochain (broadwater) qui sera taillé pour Vista...

Pour en revenir au GMA950, je le répète, ce chip n'est absolument pas taillé pour la 3D (et ce n'est pas grave), par contre, pour la video il devrait très bien fonctionner (c'est un des composants qui fait parti de la liste de certification ViiV).



			
				etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Et en plus les HD sont en 72OOtrs/min sur le nouveau mini et non en 5400trs


Il y a deux sons de cloche à ce niveau sur le site d'Apple. Personnellement, je pense (au vu des capacités proporsées) que ce sont des disques 5400trs/m.

@+
iota


----------



## supermoquette (1 Mars 2006)

Apple a dit:
			
		

> Storage
> 60GB or 80GB *5400-rpm Serial ATA* hard disk drive; optional 100GB or 120GB drive2



Voilà la spec, me semble que c'est quand on clique sur_ learn more_ en configurant un achat de mini qu'on toimbe sur 7200, mais c'est une page générique à priori


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Mars 2006)

d'apres ce que j'ai lu sur le site apple ,ce truc de mémoire partagé ne devrait pas etre moins performant que ce qu'il y avait avant (la 9200 ,non?)...
pour peu que l'on passe la ram a 1 Go cela devrait aller...
mais bon ,c'est quand meme une premiere sur un mac ce truc ..


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Voilà la spec, me semble que c'est quand on clique sur_ learn more_ en configurant un achat de mini qu'on toimbe sur 7200, mais c'est une page générique à priori




ah ben alors c'est comme avant


----------



## olibox (1 Mars 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> le truc c est que je suis tellement sous pression car "depuis noel j'attend cet ibook"
> que ce genre de blague est très loin de me faire rire lol  sérieusement je pensais qu il était sérieu



Comme tu vois pour les blagues je suis pas le meilleur, mais ipapy lui y c'est bien faire rire, c'est un vrai gagman ce mec-là.

Allez t'as pu qu'à attendre le 1er avril pour ton ibook... ou alors pour voir la MAJ de Itune 6.0.4. ça ca serait un p... d'Event !

Apple nous prend vraiment pour des pommes... on a du bol y pourrait nous prendre pour des poires.


----------



## supermoquette (1 Mars 2006)

Qql un connait l'écart de perf entre un 2,5" 5400 et 7200 ?? quitte à pleurer, autant avoir une raison précise


----------



## iota (1 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Qql un connait l'écart de perf entre un 2,5" 5400 et 7200 ?? quitte à pleurer, autant avoir une raison précise


Tu peux jeter un oeil ici et là.

@+
iota


----------



## supermoquette (1 Mars 2006)

Thx, c'est pas super énorme l'écart.


----------



## iota (1 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Thx, c'est pas super énorme l'écart.


Non, et apparemment le S-ATA aide pas mal les disque 5400.
C'est surtout au niveau temps d'accès que se fera la différence.

@+
iota


----------



## yvos (1 Mars 2006)

Perso, je trouve que ce mac mini est de moins en moins bien placé dans la gamme tarifaire...son prix, cumulé avec ce qu'il est nécessaire d'avoir autour (écran, clavier...) est de moins en moins éloigné de celui d'un imac...Bien évidemment, ce calcul ne tient pas vraiment lorsqu'on dispose déjà du matériel autour, mais je vois de moins en moins son intérêt, sauf à avoir Mac Os X.
Selon moi, Apple aurait dû se focaliser sur le signal prix super attractif, quitte à avoir des perfs moindre.
Là, c'est mi chèvre mi raisin...sans préjuger trop vite, on peut quand même imaginer que les perfs ne seront certainement pas mirobolantes, et le prix n'est pas non plus attractif..je pensais réussir à faire switcher autour de moi grâce au mini, mais là, j'aurais du commander un G4...prix serré, perfs correctes.

Quant au ipod hifi, là, c'est quand même du délire...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Quant au ipod hifi, là, c'est quand même du délire...



surtout que pour 450 euros ,on a une paire de BW CM2...






  
sacré steve !il veux de plus en plus nous faire avaler n'importe quoi:ipod "Hifi"...


----------



## iota (1 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> surtout que pour 450 euros ,on a une paire de BW CM2...


Et tu les branches comment sur l'iPod ???  
Il te faut au moins un ampli derrière 

Bon, sinon, c'est vrai que l'iPod Hi-Fi, j'ai un gros doute sur l'avenir de ce produit...

@+
iota


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Mars 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Et tu les branches comment sur l'iPod ???
> Il te faut au moins un ampli derrière
> 
> Bon, sinon, c'est vrai que l'iPod Hi-Fi, j'ai un gros doute sur l'avenir de ce produit...
> ...



on peut trouver un petit ampli pour 300 euros et un lecteur de CD audiophile pourle meme prix...
ce qui place le tout a 1000 euros ,le pris d'une petite chaine musicale...
ipod + ipod  "hifi" = quand meme pas loin  de 800 euros...
le mélomane saura faire la différence...
non ,ce produit pkoi pas ,mais pas avec le terme "hifi" ....
hifi veut dire quand meme "haute fidélité"


----------



## fredintosh (1 Mars 2006)

Si ça se trouve, Steve Jobs s'est "débarrassé" des produits les moins "sexy" à présenter lors de cette special event pour n'avoir que des bombes à lancer lors de la probable prochaine keynote le 1er avril ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Mars 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Si ça se trouve, Steve Jobs s'est "débarrassé" des produits les moins "sexy" à présenter lors de cette special event pour n'avoir que des bombes à lancer lors de la probable prochaine keynote le 1er avril ?




on a pas fini de rigoler ,et pas que le 1er avril...


----------



## nicogala (1 Mars 2006)

On comprend mieux la disparition de l'eMac du coup... il aurait été trop coincé entre les 800&#8364; du Mini sans écran et les 1400&#8364; de l'iMac ...

Là où l'on peut toujours râler c'est sur l'absence continuelle d'une UC de petite taille et de performances modestes mais affirmées tout de même, du niveau de l'iMac mais sans écran (entre Mini et PM quoi) pour les professionnels évoluant en milieu étriqué (studio) ou autre... une telle config à 1000&#8364; serait bien (suffit d'une base Mini @1,83mhz avec une vrai CG dans une boite deux fois plus grosse pour assurer la ventilation et engranger le DD 7200trs/mn de 160Go minimum...)
La sortie du Mini nous avait fait penser qu'enfin on l'avait , mais...non.


----------



## iota (1 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> on peut trouver un petit ampli pour 300 euros et un lecteur de CD audiophile pourle meme prix...
> ce qui place le tout a 1000 euros ,le pris d'une petite chaine musicale...
> ipod + ipod  "hifi" = quand meme pas loin  de 800 euros...
> le mélomane saura faire la différence...


Je dis pas le contraire, mais ta comparaison de prix dans ta première remarque est complètement bancale...

@+
iota


----------



## yvos (1 Mars 2006)

Parfaitement d'accord avec Sidney, et surtout, la cible marketing de ce bidule, c'est certainement pas des consommateurs sans le sous (et qui donc peuvent très certainement avoir les moyens de s'acheter du vrai matos)...sans préjuger de la qualité, je trouve qu'Apple dérive sérieusement sur ce coup là...et que penser des conséquences sur Bose? Il y a un mépris de la part d'apple sur ce coup là, nan? Dommage de s'attaquer de manière frontale à des partenaires qui ont également accompagné le succès de l'ipod en étendant les possiblités.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Mars 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> On comprend mieux la disparition de l'eMac du coup... il aurait été trop coincé entre les 800&#8364; du Mini sans écran et les 1400&#8364; de l'iMac ...
> 
> Là où l'on peut toujours râler c'est sur l'absence continuelle d'une UC de petite taille et de performances modestes mais affirmées tout de même, du niveau de l'iMac mais sans écran (entre Mini et PM quoi) pour les professionnels évoluant en milieu étriqué (studio) ou autre... une telle config à 1000&#8364; serait bien (suffit d'une base Mini @1,83mhz avec une vrai CG dans une boite deux fois plus grosse pour assurer la ventilation et engranger le DD 7200trs/mn de 160Go minimum...)
> La sortie du Mini nous avait fait penser qu'enfin on l'avait , mais...non.




c'est ce que j'ai dit avant :avec tout leur savoir faire ,chez apple ,ils sont pas fichu de sortir çà ...
ce que tu proposes serait vraiment très bien ,pour 1000 euros ...
et c'est faisable...
a croire qu'apple ne veut absolument pas le sortir ce mac évolutif...

et je rajouterai 4 emplacement mémoire...
avec un core duo 1,8 ,ouai ce serai une bonne machine ...
on peut tjrs rever...
et rigoler du core solo ...


----------



## Paradise (1 Mars 2006)

merci iota..  

ps: pour hier je t es boosté ton feeling


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Parfaitement d'accord avec Sidney, et surtout, la cible marketing de ce bidule, c'est certainement pas des consommateurs sans le sous (et qui donc peuvent très certainement avoir les moyens de s'acheter du vrai matos)...sans préjuger de la qualité, je trouve qu'Apple dérive sérieusement sur ce coup là...et que penser des conséquences sur Bose? Il y a un mépris de la part d'apple sur ce coup là, nan? Dommage de s'attaquer de manière frontale à des partenaires qui ont également accompagné le succès de l'ipod en étendant les possiblités.



je ne critique pas ce produit ,mais apple nous le vend comme "hifi " ...
n'importe que passionné de hifi rigole sachant qu'il faut deux enceintes séparé de qq metres pour ecouter vraiment en haute fidélité...


----------



## Imaginus (1 Mars 2006)

Avis de pro...


Apres s'etre bien latter au ju-jitsu mes colegues et moi meme avont fait une petite soirée speciale Apple autour d'une Pizza biere ou aucune femelle n'etait conviée....

On a beaucoup speculer dans les vestiaires.Quand on a finalement eu acces à la page de mac4ever (mageneration etait en rideau comme a son habitude) certains ont manqué de s'etrangler avec leur pizza. 

Le boom boom HI FI.
On s'est regardé les uns ,les autres. C'est quoi cette merde ? Super son ? Oué tres franchement rien a foutre c'est risible. Les spefs ? Aucunes...

L'assistance et moi meme etant mordu d'hifi high end ca n'arrange rien.

Bref du remplissage. 

Ah des mac mini !


Direction Applestore.

Un core Solo... Pas de  graveur dvd double couche. Le prix. Ca soupire. La conversion dollards /euros toujours aussi space. Le verdict tombe. Un modele mort né.

Le Core Duo... Ah sourire. Il a tout ce petit con. Bon la puce video craint un peu. Petit topo de Sylvain specialiste hardware deconnecté de la realité. LA DDR2 d'une carte graphique est identique à la Ram DDR2 du mac c'est un souci d'espace. Suffit de gonfler la ram. PAs de perte de perf. Par contre il est pas tres musclé. Explications :La puce intel a des capacités video impressionnates surtout en video HD...Le mac mini est donc un Media Center par excellence. Et puis bon il ne fallait pas trop en esperé de plus pour ne pas concurrencé l'imac et surtout le macbook pro... 

On passe en revue le packaging. Le prix est vraiment tres proche de l'imac 17 X86. Trop pret meme quand on fait une simulation de config interessante. Bon c'est du matos de switch pour qui veut recuperé son clavier,souris et ecran.

Il est 11H26 Sylvain a enregistré une quinzaine de commande pour le modele Duocore. Pas une seule pour le Core Solo...


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> (je correspond par mail avec lui)...


bien obligé, par téléphone tu l'entendrais pas :rateau:



			
				Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> si on peut dire ,un core solo ,C comme une voiture qui aurait que 2 cylindre sur 4 ?
> mais çà s'appelle une 2CV çà !
> il sera pas interdit dans 40 pays celui la ...


Et ton G5 mono quand toute la gamme sauf celui-là était bi-pro depuis un an (et arrivait à faire tourner Tiger ) c'est quoi ? 



			
				Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> il est très bien ton mini 1,5 GHz G4 ...ta une vraie carte video ,et un  graveur de DVD ,non?pour le meme prix que ce core solo...
> bon le nveau a plus d'usb ,c'est tout ...


On dirait du jeromemac :sleep:



			
				HmJ a dit:
			
		

> mon Mini a un peu de mal avec les videos 1080p.


_Un peu_ de mal seulement.  J'ai _un peu_ de mal à te croire :sick:



			
				HmJ a dit:
			
		

> Par contre j'affiche sans probleme du 1920x1200 pour bosser convenablement, la on verra ce que donne ce Mini, mais pour cette partie graphique j'ai peur du resultat (le dual core ne sert a rien sur la partie affichage et rafraichissement du bureau) vu ce que l'on a pu voir des tests du chip graphique sur d'autres sites.


En même temps rafraîchir le bureau avec l'effet de transition même en 1920x1200 une GeForce 2MX le fait. Donc d'accord le chip intégré est mauvais mais il est tout de même compatible Quartz Extreme, à vous entendre c'est comme s'il n'y en avait pas



			
				Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> m'en fout ,je vais pas tarder a oter ma 9600XT 128 Mo pour mettre une 7800 moi !
> marre des trucs soudés...


On s'en fout  Enfin non, moi ça m'intéresse quand-même de savoir comment tu vas faire pour caser une 7800 PCI-e sur ton G5 AGP. :mouais:



			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Donc moi je le trouve pas mal, je regrette le prix en hausse c'est certain, d'habitude on a mieux que l'ancien modèle pour un prix équivalent, là en pas 1 an le mini est passé de 499  à 610  donc c'est assez moyen, même si l'équipement suit.


Assez d'accord. Moi je le trouve vraiment bien ce mini (en même temps je m'en fous un peu avec ma config ), il manque juste l'ancien mini à 450  pour avoir une gamme complète. Là les gens s'intéresseraient au premier, puis verraient les différences de perfs et achèteraient un des mini intel 



			
				Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> d'apres ce que j'ai lu sur le site apple ,ce truc de mémoire partagé ne devrait pas etre moins performant que ce qu'il y avait avant (la 9200 ,non?)...
> pour peu que l'on passe la ram a 1 Go cela devrait aller...
> mais bon ,c'est quand meme une premiere sur un mac ce truc ..


Ouais, en espérant qu'il n'y ai pas une deuxième (iBook) :sick:


----------



## Foguenne (1 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> on peut trouver un petit ampli pour 300 euros et un lecteur de CD audiophile pourle meme prix...
> ce qui place le tout a 1000 euros ,le pris d'une petite chaine musicale...
> ipod + ipod  "hifi" = quand meme pas loin  de 800 euros...
> le mélomane saura faire la différence...
> ...



Steve à trouvé un pigeon pour l'acheter, moi. 
J'en ai commandé un ce matin. :

J' hésitais depuis un moment à prendre l'équivalent chez Bose mais je préfère le style de celui d'Apple.
Pourquoi faire ?
C'est un système portable, je peux le mettre dans le jardin en été, dans le garage si je bricole, dans le salon si le son est suffisamment bon, apporter en vacance...
Bref, j'aime bien ce système.
Bien entendu, comme tu le notes, pour +-1000 euros je peux avoir une bonne petite chaîne hifi mais ce n'est pas le même but.
Ca ne remplace pas un bon système hifi, ça le complète.

Il servira également pour les présentations dans les petites salles ou il n'y a pas de système audio.


----------



## arcank (1 Mars 2006)

C'est vrai que ce qui manque dans l'offre Apple, c'est un Mini sans toutes les options (BT etc) qui ait un prix attractif genre 499 ou comme avant autour des 550.

Arcank


----------



## Luc G (1 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Il servira également pour les *présentations* dans les petites salles ou il n'y a pas de système audio.



Présentations ? c'est comme ça qu'on dit "super fiesta spécial infirmières" en Belgique ou au Luxembourg ?


----------



## saturnin (1 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Présentations ? c'est comme ça qu'on dit "super fiesta spécial infirmières" en Belgique ou au Luxembourg ?



Présentation de son corps à de la femelle sur des rythmes endiablés, voulait il dire.


----------



## Foguenne (1 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Présentations ? c'est comme ça qu'on dit "super fiesta spécial infirmières" en Belgique ou au Luxembourg ?



héhé 
J'aurais du dire "conférences" "formations"   "keynotes".


----------



## yvos (1 Mars 2006)

Paul, t'es quand même un sacré geek, nan?


----------



## iota (1 Mars 2006)

Un petit truc au passage, d'après ce qu'on peut lire sur l'Apple Store, il serait possible de changer soit-même la mémoire dans ce nouveau Mac mini (une trappe en dessous comme sur les portables ???).

_Edit : _Apparemment c'est une erreur...
Sinon, des photos des produits annoncés hier sont disponibles ici.
Plus de photos du iPod Boom Boom Box là.

@+
iota


----------



## supermoquette (1 Mars 2006)

Ou une spatule est livrée dans la boite ?


----------



## Amok (1 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Steve à trouvé un pigeon pour l'acheter, moi.
> J'en ai commandé un ce matin.



Paul, soit tu es un grand malade, soit tu as décidé d'ouvrir un musée pour occuper ta retraite et tu commences à remplir les vitrines !  :love:


----------



## dupontrodo (1 Mars 2006)

Pour en revenir à l'iPod HiFi, 
c'est moi qui rêve ou bien il ne peut meme pas servir à synchroniser son iPod ?
Pourtant, la plupart des autres enceintes (JBL, Bose) le font ...
Rodo


----------



## ikiki (1 Mars 2006)

L'iPod HiFi comme solution portable pour le son pourquoi pas... reste à voir les specs.

Par contre, un truc qui fait cruellement défaut - en mon sens - à l'iPod et qu'ils auraient pu ajouté ici, c'est un équaliseur, un vrai qu'on puisse régler, un 7 bandes serait bien déjà. 
Car les optimisations sonoes avec les présélections intégrées ne sont pas suffisantes à mon goût :mouais: 

Sinon Paul tiens nous au courant pour savoir ce que ça a dans le ventre


----------



## yvos (1 Mars 2006)

ah ouais, je viens de capter sur les photos...ce truc peut aussi contenir des piles  génialissime.

Apple nous réinvente le ghetto blaster à la sauce bobo, avec un design tout droit sortie des années 70  ...parfait pour les picnic entre amis au parc montsouris :style:


----------



## nicogala (1 Mars 2006)

C'est moi ou il y a une erreur dans la page de la Boombox ? ils parlent de "piles bouton" ... :hein: alors que ce sont des "piles bâton" ...


----------



## iota (1 Mars 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> ils parlent de "piles bouton" ... :hein: alors que ce sont des "piles bâton" ...


Oui, bon... c'est des grosses piles bouton...  

@+
iota


----------



## Imaginus (1 Mars 2006)

Oué parce que des piles boutons y'en faudrait un sacre paquet......


De la jugeotte Jean Pierre ....


----------



## etudiant69 (1 Mars 2006)

Un peu cher quand même ce "ghetto blaster"  
(on devrait plutôt causer d'un "bobo blaster" dans ce cas précis )


----------



## nicogala (1 Mars 2006)

La "BoBox" en somme...


----------



## ivanlefou (1 Mars 2006)

désolé de me répéter mais j'ai ps trouvé de réponses!



			
				ivanlefou a dit:
			
		

> salut j'ai une petite question (désolé je n'ai pas lus les 27 pages)
> 
> y a t'il une video du keynote sur le site apple?
> et aussi si je ne rêve pas, il y a deux slots memoire sur le nouveau mini?


----------



## Paradise (1 Mars 2006)

regarde les news ma g


----------



## jojoleretour (1 Mars 2006)

Steve a dit que ceux qui avait front row sur l'imac et mac book pro vont pouvoir telechrger la MAJ de Front row , question sera t-il possible de le faire si on l'a installé sur une machine disons pas prevu ?


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Mars 2006)

Il y a de fortes chances oui, puisqu'on pouvait bien télécharger la mise à jour 1.01 sur le site d'Apple quelque soit notre machine.


----------



## etudiant69 (1 Mars 2006)

Je viens de voir la présentation de Front Row with Bonjour, et Steve fait un lapsus:
"on Phil's (Schiller) Powerbook sorry !  MacBook pro"

nous ne sommes pas les seuls à avoir du mal avec ce nom


----------



## CBi (1 Mars 2006)

arcank a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que ce qui manque dans l'offre Apple, c'est un Mini sans toutes les options (BT etc) qui ait un prix attractif genre 499 ou comme avant autour des 550.
> 
> Arcank



Cette machine manquante, c'était le Mac Mini il y a un an  = j'en ai acheté un pour mes parents. Perfs plus que correctes pour surfer et regarder ses photos en diaporama, le seul véritable manque étant le nombre limité de prises qu'il a fallu compenser par un hub Belkin.

Aujourd'hui, si j'avais le même achat à faire ? Peut-être un Mac Mini d'occasion, ou alors quitte à taper dans les 1000 Euros pour une config complète, un iMac Tournesol 1.25...   

Ceci dit, ce qui me déçoit le plus, ce n'est pas le prix de base à 599$ pour une machine qui, somme toute, offre quand même plus que le Mac mini d'il y a un an pour 100$ de plus. 
C'est plutôt que le media center dont j'avais rêvé = graveur de DVD + enregistreur TV numérique intégré, avec gros disque dur, le tout compatible Apple et connecté Airport, n'est toujours pas au rendez-vous.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Steve à trouvé un pigeon pour l'acheter, moi.
> J'en ai commandé un ce matin. :
> 
> J' hésitais depuis un moment à prendre l'équivalent chez Bose mais je préfère le style de celui d'Apple.
> ...



tout a fait ,mais qu'ils enlevent le mot HIFI!!!!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Mars 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> bien obligé, par téléphone tu l'entendrais pas :rateau:
> 
> Et ton G5 mono quand toute la gamme sauf celui-là était bi-pro depuis un an (et arrivait à faire tourner Tiger ) c'est quoi ?
> 
> ...



je voulais dire 6800 pardon ...RoOoooo chui pas calé en carte graphique excuse moi... 

mon G5 1,8 ,m'a couté exactement 1430 euros tarif éducation a l'époque ...
il a 4 slots RAM ,je peux changer la carte graphique et y mettre 2 DD 3,5" ...
c'est certe pas un bipro ,mais reconnait quand meme que cette machine a été la plus proche du mac évolutif et puissant que l'on attend....
dire le contraire C de la mauvaise foi...


----------



## Imaginus (1 Mars 2006)

Sydney a raison. 

Etant audiophile je ne peut qu'etre d'accord. Merde Altec lansing fait pareil pour 1/3 du prix. Sans doc mais au final qu'est ce qu'on en a a foutre ?


----------



## Paradise (1 Mars 2006)

je viens de me balader sur pas mal de sites et forums americain.. et je dois dire que les réactions vont presqu toutes dans le meme sens.. c'est dingue,  

"personne est content de cette heure passé avec iPapy" et moi aussi.. :hein: 

dite moi, savez vous ou la pomme veut aller...   elle aurait du s'attendre a ces réactions non?


----------



## iota (1 Mars 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> dite moi, savez vous ou la pomme veut aller...   elle aurait s'attendre a ces réactions non?


Apple est en train de segmenter sa gamme... ni plus ni moins...

@+
iota


----------



## Paradise (1 Mars 2006)

oui mais mettre un core duo et pas de carte graphique...? il faut m'expliquer...


----------



## jojoleretour (1 Mars 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> oui mais mettre un core duo et pas de carte graphique...? il faut m'expliquer...




Je pense que si elle avait mis une CG dans le mini G4 c'est pour compenser la  faible puissance relative du G4, et avec le core solo ou duo la puissance est au RDV dont plus besoin d'un CG, le proc peut faire les calculs a la place


----------



## iota (1 Mars 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> oui mais mettre un core duo et pas de carte graphique...? il faut m'expliquer...


Bah, je vois pas où est le problème... 
Pour tout ce qui est décodage/encodage video (par exemple), c'est le processeur qui fait le plus gros du travail... 

@+
iota


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Mars 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> C'est moi ou il y a une erreur dans la page de la Boombox ? ils parlent de "piles bouton" ... :hein: alors que ce sont des "piles bâton" ...


C'est pas toi, 

Macbidouille


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Steve à trouvé un pigeon pour l'acheter, moi.
> J'en ai commandé un ce matin. :
> 
> J' hésitais depuis un moment à prendre l'équivalent chez Bose mais je préfère le style de celui d'Apple.
> ...




C'est dommage qu'il ne soit pas compatible airport...


----------



## supermoquette (1 Mars 2006)

Foguenne ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Foguenne ?


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

>


Le con j'avais même pas compris


----------



## Foguenne (1 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Paul, t'es quand même un sacré geek, nan?



Non, non.    Si ? 



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Paul, soit tu es un grand malade, soit tu as décidé d'ouvrir un musée pour occuper ta retraite et tu commences à remplir les vitrines !  :love:



Héhé, j'ai surtout revendu ma moto cette semaine après 2 ans d'hésitation, j'avais besoin d'un achat compensatoire. 
C'est le premier d'une longue série.
La moto était loisir, le fric qui en ressort sera loisir. 
(C'était la phrase du jour, sponsorisée par Steve.J )


----------



## Foguenne (1 Mars 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Sinon Paul tiens nous au courant pour savoir ce que ça a dans le ventre



Ca ira vite, j'ai déjà reçu la notification d'expédition.
(à mon avis je suis le seul débile à en avoir commandé un.  )


----------



## Foguenne (1 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> C'est dommage qu'il ne soit pas compatible airport...



C'est vrai que ça aurait pu être sympa, une borne airport intégrée.
Ca sera pour la rev b.


----------



## jojoleretour (1 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que ça aurait pu être sympa, une borne airport intégrée.
> Ca sera pour la rev b.




Et une nouvelle commande


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ca ira vite, j'ai déjà reçu la notification d'expédition.
> (à mon avis je suis le seul débile à en avoir commandé un.  )




mais on sait pas les spec de ce truc la :
ya koi comme ampli dedans etc...
 

bah ,geek mac ,on l'est tous plus ou moins...


----------



## Frodon (2 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> mais on sait pas les spec de ce truc la :
> ya koi comme ampli dedans etc...



Je sais pas si ca répond ou non à tes interrogations (n'y connaissant rien perso): http://www.apple.com/ipodhifi/specs.html


----------



## naas (2 Mars 2006)

quelques infos


----------



## Foguenne (2 Mars 2006)

Moi, ça me suffit de savoir que le boîte est très jolie pour commander.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (2 Mars 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas si ca répond ou non à tes interrogations (n'y connaissant rien perso): http://www.apple.com/ipodhifi/specs.html




ok :
cà c'est une spec ,disons ,hifi ,mais il en manque plein quand meme 

Performance
Frequency response: 53Hz to 16kHz ± 3 dB
Maximum peak sound pressure level: 108 dB at 1 m (AC); 102 dB at 1 m (DC)


----------



## iota (2 Mars 2006)

Salut.

Pour ceux qui se demande "Y'a quoi dans la boiboite (Mac mini intel) ?", allez faire un tour ici.



> Frequency response: 53Hz to 16kHz ± 3 dB


Effectivement, le terme Hi-Fi est "légèrement" usurpé... 

@+
iota


----------



## naas (2 Mars 2006)

D'un autre coté ils ne vont pas l'appeler low fi


----------



## iota (2 Mars 2006)

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, un premier test sous Cinebench du nouveau Mac mini (Core Solo) comparé à l'ancien modèle.

Il s'en sort pas si mal que ça 

@+
iota


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2006)

petite question: j'ai mon magnetoscope qui m'a laché, et plutôt que de m'acheter un DVD DD, je penchais pour un Mac mini, maintenant que l'on a front row. Mais est ce qu'il dispose de la fonction enregistrement numérique (comme un archos) si on le connecte à une TV?

merci pour vos réponse


----------



## nicogala (2 Mars 2006)

Ouais ben on voit que la partie Hard des perfs en prend un coup...


----------



## iota (2 Mars 2006)

Pas possible d'avoir la télé sur le Mac mini sans utiliser un tuner externe (type solution elgato).
Si tu achètes ce genre de périphérique, tu pourras faire de l'enregistrement sans problème.



			
				nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ben on voit que la partie Hard des perfs en prend un coup...


C'est normal, le GMA950 n'est pas taillé pour la 3D (gestion du T&L et des Vertex Shader logiciel, seul les Pixel Shader sont supportés matériellement). Le résultat final reste cependant pas mauvais (grâce au processeur).
Avec un Core Duo, ça doit pas être mal 

Sinon, d'autres photos de l'intérieur du nouveau Mac mini, le processeur n'est pas soudé donc possibilité de mise à jour 

@+
iota


----------



## supermoquette (2 Mars 2006)

Ouais pourquoi pas y mettre un Merom dans un an quand le prochain macos va sortir


----------



## iota (2 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ouais pourquoi pas y mettre un Merom dans un an quand le prochain macos va sortir


Il devrait être compatible pin à pin... mais le reste de la plateforme (chipset) ne devrait pas le supporter à mon avis 

Sinon, ça permet à Apple de faire évoluer son offre à moindre coût...

@+
iota


----------



## naas (2 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ouais pourquoi pas y mettre un Merom...


comprends pas 



:bebe:  



Maintenant les 65nm coûtent encore cher à faire et le principe d'intel c'est toute les fabs de proc identiques avec les mêmes machines, il faut leur laisser du temps (pas beaucoup mais un peu quand même)


----------



## etudiant69 (2 Mars 2006)

Les benchs du GMA950 ne seraient pas tellement éloignés de la vieille Geforce 5200 

@Iota: plus de précisions?


----------



## supermoquette (2 Mars 2006)

Oui moi aussi j'en veux, j'ai rien trouvé sur le chipset du mini 


			
				naas a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant les 65nm coûtent encore cher à faire et le principe d'intel c'est toute les fabs de proc identiques avec les mêmes machines, il faut leur laisser du temps (pas beaucoup mais un peu quand même)


Z'annoncent déjà une baisse en mai


----------



## iota (2 Mars 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Les benchs du GMA950 ne seraient pas tellement éloignés de la vieille Geforce 5200
> 
> @Iota: plus de précisions?


Je sais pas trop ce que vaut la Geforce 5200...
Mais le GMA950 est de conception plus récente, c'est un chip Directx9 (support des Shader Model 2.0).
Pour la video il devrait très bien fonctionner, mais pour la 3D c'est pas la peine.



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Oui moi aussi j'en veux, j'ai rien trouvé sur le chipset du mini


C'est un i945GM (comme l'iMac Core Duo).

@+
iota


----------



## trevise (2 Mars 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> C'est normal, le GMA950 n'est pas taillé pour la 3D (gestion du T&L et des Vertex Shader logiciel, seul les Pixel Shader son supporté matériellement)



Je suis le seul à ne rien comprendre ou tout le monde fait semblant ?


----------



## bompi (2 Mars 2006)

Heu ... T'es le seul ...


----------



## iota (2 Mars 2006)

Vous reprendrez bien un petit coup de XBench ? 
Au niveau du score graphique, c'est pas mal par rapport au Radeon 9200.



			
				trevise a dit:
			
		

> Je suis le seul à ne rien comprendre ou tout le monde fait semblant ?


Oui, des fois je me fais peur aussi...  

@+
iota


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Mars 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Heu ... T'es le seul ...


espèce de geek.


----------



## StJohnPerse (2 Mars 2006)

J'ai pas du tout lu le sujet . Mais mon avis perso , c'est que le mac mini est la machine qui est faite pour rentrer dans NOTRE salon , c un media center tout simplement  . Rien de plus


----------



## touna (2 Mars 2006)

j'ai une question : comment ca se fait qu'il y ai dans le modèle de base du mac mini un "core solo" a 1,5 Ghz parce que si on regarde ca lien  (donné par iota ) on s'apercoit que le core solo a 1,5 Ghz n'existe pas:hein:  il n'ont quand meme pas réduit exprès la vitesse d'un solo a 1,66


----------



## valoriel (2 Mars 2006)

touna a dit:
			
		

> ils n'ont quand meme pas réduit exprès la vitesse d'un solo a 1,66


ben si pourquoi?


----------



## supermoquette (2 Mars 2006)

Ils ne se sont pas gêné de le faire dans le passé alors pourquoi pas ?


----------



## iota (2 Mars 2006)

Touna, trois explications sont possibles à mon avis :
-soit Apple sous-cadence le Core Solo 1,67Ghz à 1,5GHz (histoire de bien marquer la différence entre le modèle Core Solo et Core Duo).
-soit Apple nous refourgue des processeur qui ne passent pas le test de validation à 1,67Ghz (mais qui fonctionnent à 1,5GHz).
-enfin, intel n'a peut-être tout simplement pas encore annoncé ce modèle.

@+
iota


----------



## valoriel (2 Mars 2006)

*et les étuis!!!*

*pourquoi personne n'en parle?*   
ils sont en cuir quand même, non?!






Paul?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Pas possible d'avoir la télé sur le Mac mini sans utiliser un tuner externe (type solution elgato).
> Si tu achètes ce genre de périphérique, tu pourras faire de l'enregistrement sans problème.iota


 
 du coup ça fait vraiment cher, mais ça fait envie... Le seul truc que je n'arrive pas à comprendre, c'est que si je branche le mac mini directement sur un écran TV, pourquoi est ce que je ne peux pas profiter du Tuner de celui-ci?


----------



## fredintosh (2 Mars 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> *et les étuis!!!*
> 
> *pourquoi personne n'en parle?*
> ils sont en cuir quand même, non?!



Quelqu'un a trouvé les spécifications ? Des benchs sont-ils en cours ?


----------



## iota (2 Mars 2006)

bouhbouh a dit:
			
		

> du coup ça fait vraiment cher, mais ça fait envie... Le seul truc que je n'arrive pas à comprendre, c'est que si je branche le mac mini directement sur un écran TV, pourquoi est ce que je ne peux pas profiter du Tuner de celui-ci?


Ben, tu branches la télé sur la *sortie* écran du Mac mini, pas sur une entré 
Donc, le seul transfert d'informations se fait du Mac vers la télé (et pas dans l'autre sens).



			
				fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un a trouvé les spécifications ? Des benchs sont-ils en cours ?


En fait, Steve a acheté un ranch, faut qu'il rentabilise le bétail... 

@+
iota


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Ben, tu branches la télé sur la *sortie* écran du Mac mini, pas sur une entré
> Donc, le seul transfert d'informations se fait du Mac vers la télé (et pas dans l'autre sens).


 
en fait je pensais que les nouvelles télé pouvaient le faire....


----------



## iota (2 Mars 2006)

bouhbouh a dit:
			
		

> en fait je pensais que les nouvelles télé pouvaient le faire....


Ben non...
Tu branches une sortie (le DVI du mac mini) sur une entré (HDMI de la télé par exemple).
Aucune information ne sort par une entré tout comme aucune information ne rentre par une sortie.
Il n'y a pas de communication bi-directionnelle sur les télés.

De tout façon, j'ai jamais vu une télé qui partage son tuner avec un autre appareil.

@+
iota


----------



## DarKOrange (2 Mars 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> De tout façon, j'ai jamais vu une télé qui partage son tuner avec un autre appareil.
> 
> @+
> iota



C'est pas sympa ça, méchantes les télés


----------



## touna (2 Mars 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Touna, trois explications sont possibles à mon avis :
> -soit Apple sous-cadence le Core Solo 1,67Ghz à 1,5GHz (histoire de bien marquer la différence entre le modèle Core Solo et Core Duo).
> -soit Apple nous refourgue des processeur qui ne passent pas le test de validation à 1,67Ghz (mais qui fonctionnent à 1,5GHz).
> -enfin, intel n'a peut-être tout simplement pas encore annoncé ce modèle.
> ...


ok merci


----------



## valoriel (2 Mars 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Ben non..
> 
> Aucune information ne sort par une entré tout comme aucune information ne rentre par une sortie.


c'est con la technologie quand même


----------



## Cricri (2 Mars 2006)

On a enfin trouvé à quoi l'étui en cuir iPod pouvait bien  servir !
http://www.thinksecret.com/news/0603videoipod.html


----------



## iota (2 Mars 2006)

Voici une compilation de benchs intéressante.
Le nouveau Mac mini s'en sort vraiment bien (comme prévu, la 3D n'est pas son fort).

La version Core Duo doit quand même bien tourner...

@+
iota


----------



## Foguenne (2 Mars 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> *et les étuis!!!*
> 
> *pourquoi personne n'en parle?*
> ils sont en cuir quand même, non?!
> ...




Avec plaisir. 
Et bien moi le prix des étuis Apple ne me choque pas vu qu'il existe une multitude d'autres modèles moins cher. 
Si quelqu'un veut mettre 90 euros dans un étuis, pourquoi pas. (ça ne fais qu'une quinzaine de paquets de clop... ; )


----------



## valoriel (2 Mars 2006)

merci pour cet avis éclairé! demain nous recevrons un autre geek, mais completement stupide cette fois ci. il a déjà commandé près de 5 étuis pour ces différents iPods. bonne nuit et @ demain dans *histoires de geek...*


----------



## Sydney Bristow (2 Mars 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> merci pour cet avis éclairé! demain nous recevrons un autre geek, mais completement stupide cette fois ci. il a déjà commandé près de 5 étuis pour ces différents iPods. bonne nuit et @ demain dans *histoires de geek...*


ce post est donc renommé histoire de geek ? 
sacré steve ,il réussi a tout les coup a nous avoir avec ses nouveaux produits devant lesquels on bave et pour lesquels on fini par craquer....


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

Bof, quelques jours et ça passera... pour ceux qui avaient une carte bleue limite en cette fin de mois, la sagesse remonte. La preuve : j'ai décidé qu'il était urgent d'attendre et je vais upgrader mon mini G4 en ram. Quant à l'étui, je me poserais vraiment la question si un compte .mac n'est pas plus utile...
Ce n'est que du cuir d'italie mais s'il passe par la chine, la californie et les pays bas avant d'arriver en France, livré par TNT dans un alpage savoyard, je comprends le coût !


----------



## HmJ (3 Mars 2006)

patrickz a dit:
			
		

> Le Mac mini G4 était pour les switchers, qui attendaient avec intérêt l'évolution vers Macintel mini. D'où leur déception de voir les prix qui s'envolent sans réelles améliorations ou même régression, à part l'évolution PC media center mais bof.



Ouais, enfin bon, il faut arreter avec un ordi uniquement destine aux switchers. C'est vrai chez moi, pas forcement chez d'autres. J'en connais un par exemple qui en avait marre d'un PowerMac tres cher et un peu bruyant et qui a evolue comme ca. J'espere que les remplacants des PowerMac ne seront pas trop elitistes.


----------



## Foguenne (3 Mars 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est que du cuir d'italie mais s'il passe par la chine, la californie et les pays bas avant d'arriver en France, livré par TNT dans un alpage savoyard, je comprends le coût !



Les voyages forment la jeunesse.    

Toutes ces discussions me donnent presque envie d'une housse à 99 euros.


----------



## Foguenne (3 Mars 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> J'espere que les remplacants des PowerMac ne seront pas trop elitistes.



Ils seront élitistes, obligatoirement.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Mars 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Bof, quelques jours et ça passera... pour ceux qui avaient une carte bleue limite en cette fin de mois, la sagesse remonte. La preuve : j'ai décidé qu'il était urgent d'attendre et je vais upgrader mon mini G4 en ram. Quant à l'étui, je me poserais vraiment la question si un compte .mac n'est pas plus utile...
> Ce n'est que du cuir d'italie mais s'il passe par la chine, la californie et les pays bas avant d'arriver en France, livré par TNT dans un alpage savoyard, je comprends le coût !



mais comment tu fais pour upgrader ton mini,ya qu'un emplacement RAM?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ils seront élitistes, obligatoirement.




surtout que chez DELL on vend des XPS a 3000 euros ,apple va pas se gener non plus  

et il manquera toujours ce mac un tant soit peu évolutif...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> mais comment tu fais pour upgrader ton mini,ya qu'un emplacement RAM?



Changement de la barette (512 actuel), superdrive double couche au lieu du combo : 250 euros TTC...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Mars 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Changement de la barette (512 actuel), superdrive double couche au lieu du combo : 250 euros TTC...



ok bonne idée...
mais finalement ,C comme l'eMac ,tu seras au taquet a 1Go


----------



## nicogala (3 Mars 2006)

Suffira de mettre une barette de 2Go.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Mars 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Suffira de mettre une barette de 2Go.


je crois pas qu'elles existent pour le mini :c'est de la DDR ,pas de la DDR2,non?
j'ai le meme cas pour mon power mac qui est en DDR...


----------



## Imaginus (3 Mars 2006)

Non c'est de la DDR2 667. Et oui ca existe les barettes de 2go... Mais bon gare au portefeuille.

Sinon y'a deux emplacements dans le mac mini (et ils sont deja pris). 
Mouarf je vais passer par le CTO moi ...


----------



## dupontrodo (3 Mars 2006)

Je crois qu'il y a confusion en mini G4 et mini Intel !
Le G4 n'a qu'un seul slot RAM et est en DDR et pas en DDR2 je crois, contrairement au mini Intel.
Pour ma part, je vais aussi upgrader mon mini G4 en 1024 je pense.
J'ai déjà 200 Go de disque dur externe et un graveur DVD DL 16x.
Y aura plus que le processeur qui me limitera en attendant d'avoir des sous pour un iMac !!!
Rodo


----------



## DarKOrange (3 Mars 2006)

dupontrodo a dit:
			
		

> Y aura plus que le processeur qui me limitera en attendant d'avoir des sous pour un iMac !!!
> Rodo



Il est possible de l'overclocker sans trop de problèmes... j'ai passé mon 1,25GHZ à 1,5GHZ avec la pointe d'une lame de cutter


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Il est possible de l'overclocker sans trop de problèmes... j'ai passé mon 1,25GHZ à 1,5GHZ avec la pointe d'une lame de cutter



Ils parlent de 1,73 ghz pour le 1,42 sur MB, pensez-vous qu'on puisse espérer plus pour le 1,5 ? Enfin, de toutes façons, la carte mère et les résistances n'ont pas du changer...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Ils parlent de 1,73 ghz pour le 1,42 sur MB, pensez-vous qu'on puisse espérer plus pour le 1,5 ? Enfin, de toutes façons, la carte mère et les résistances n'ont pas du changer...


 Sinon on parle de fer à souder dans tous les articles, comment as-tu fait avec un cutter ?


----------



## DarKOrange (3 Mars 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Ils parlent de 1,73 ghz pour le 1,42 sur MB, pensez-vous qu'on puisse espérer plus pour le 1,5 ? Enfin, de toutes façons, la carte mère et les résistances n'ont pas du changer...



Non le G4 semble trop chauffer au-delà et les possibilités de refroidissement sont limitées dans le mini. Certains ont réussi à aller jusqu'à 1,83 mais cette fréquence ne semble pas très stable...
un excellent site pour ceux qui veulent upgrader leur mini : http://macminiforums.com/forums/


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Mars 2006)

dupontrodo a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'il y a confusion en mini G4 et mini Intel !
> Le G4 n'a qu'un seul slot RAM et est en DDR et pas en DDR2 je crois, contrairement au mini Intel.
> Pour ma part, je vais aussi upgrader mon mini G4 en 1024 je pense.
> J'ai déjà 200 Go de disque dur externe et un graveur DVD DL 16x.
> ...



exact le mini G4 est bien en DDR1 et la nada,pas de 2Go


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Mars 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Non le G4 semble trop chauffer au-delà et les possibilités de refroidissement sont limitées dans le mini. Certains ont réussi à aller jusqu'à 1,83 mais cette fréquence ne semble pas très stable...
> un excellent site pour ceux qui veulent upgrader leur mini : http://macminiforums.com/forums/



je ne vois pas trop l'interet de prendre des risques pour 200 MHz...
ce sera toujours un G4 avec un bus étriqué...


----------



## DarKOrange (3 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> je ne vois pas trop l'interet de prendre des risques pour 200 MHz...
> ce sera toujours un G4 avec un bus étriqué...



L'intérêt ne se situe pas forcémment au niveau des perfs, y'en a qui aiment bien tout démonter :love: c'est un loisir comme un autre et puis si pour le même prix on peut en plus avoir un peu plus puissant


----------



## Foguenne (3 Mars 2006)

J'ai reçu mon iPod Hifi ce matin.
Quelques images ici.
Je trouve ce système audio très sympa.
La son me semble aussi bien voir mieux que celui du système équivalent chez Bose. (à vérifier, ça fait un moment que j'ai testé ce système.)
Comme le note certains, on ne peut pas parler de "hifi" mais d'un système audio très sympa.
J'ai comparé avec ma mini chaîne JVC + Dock pour l'iPod, suivant le type de musique, c'est mieux sur la JVC (Techno, Pop,...)avec d'autres c'est mieux sur le système Apple. (jazz, chanson en français ou les paroles sont plus audibles.) Vous l'aurez compris, je ne suis pas un expert.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

Je ne le voyais pas aussi large...

L'ipod est-il solidement enclipsé ou risque-t-il de tomber en transportant l'ensemble ?


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'ai reçu mon iPod Hifi ce matin.
> Quelques images ici.


Les photos 2 et 4 sont vraiment très bien prises


----------



## Foguenne (3 Mars 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Je ne le voyais pas aussi large...
> 
> L'ipod est-il solidement enclipsé ou risque-t-il de tomber en transportant l'ensemble ?


Il tiens bien mais je n'imagine pas transporter l'engin sans l'enlever. 
(6,5 Kg quand même...  )


----------



## dupontrodo (3 Mars 2006)

Mouais, je pourrai l'overclocker jusqu'à 1.5GHz, mais j'ai un peu peur de flinguer mon beau mini ...


----------



## nicogala (3 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> je crois pas qu'elles existent pour le mini :c'est de la DDR ,pas de la DDR2,non?
> j'ai le meme cas pour mon power mac qui est en DDR...


La DDR 2700 est dispo en 2Go mais ce n'est pas de la SO-DIMM (c'est bon pour un PM)


----------



## DarKOrange (3 Mars 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> La DDR 2700 est dispo en 2Go mais ce n'est pas de la SO-DIMM (c'est bon pour un PM)



Le mini G4 utilise de la DIMM pas de la SO-DIMM


----------



## etudiant69 (3 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Il tiens bien mais je n'imagine pas transporter l'engin sans l'enlever.
> (6,5 Kg quand même...  )


T'as pensé à rajouter le poids des piles ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Mars 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> La DDR 2700 est dispo en 2Go mais ce n'est pas de la SO-DIMM (c'est bon pour un PM)




C de la 3200 dans mon powermac

apparement elle existe aussi sur ce site ,mais 650 $ la barette sachant q'uil m'en faudrai 2...
enfin ,ca veut dire si ca baisse que je pourrais un jour monter a 8 Go...
pour l'instant je songe aux 3Go


----------



## Foguenne (3 Mars 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> T'as pensé à rajouter le poids des piles ?



Pourquoi veux-tu que j'y mette des piles ? 
Pour aller à la plage et faire chier mes voisins de sables ? 
Chez moi j'ai des prises de courant partout, pas besoin de piles. ; )

Je viens de lire le mode d'emplois et de découvrir que via l'iPod Nano, je peux régler les basses + aigu.
C'est beaucoup mieux depuis avec la musique boumboum.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi veux-tu que j'y mette des piles ?
> Pour aller à la plage et faire chier mes voisins de sables ?
> Chez moi j'ai des prises de courant partout, pas besoin de piles. ; )
> 
> ...



mode d'emploi?tla donc reçu?
tiens nous au courant quand meme de savoir si l'effet stéréo est bon...


----------



## Foguenne (3 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> mode d'emploi?tla donc reçu?
> tiens nous au courant quand meme de savoir si l'effet stéréo est bon...





			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'ai reçu mon iPod Hifi ce matin.
> Quelques images ici.
> Je trouve ce système audio très sympa.
> La son me semble aussi bien voir mieux que celui du système équivalent chez Bose. (à vérifier, ça fait un moment que j'ai testé ce système.)
> ...



Oui, oui, page 38 de ce fil.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Va voir la page précédente de ce sujet...



ah ok ,j'ai du louper des trucs sur ce fil...


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> ah ok ,j'ai du louper des trucs sur ce fil...


Faut le relire depuis le début


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'ai reçu mon iPod Hifi ce matin.
> Quelques images ici.
> Je trouve ce système audio très sympa.
> La son me semble aussi bien voir mieux que celui du système équivalent chez Bose. (à vérifier, ça fait un moment que j'ai testé ce système.)
> ...



ah mais C sympa ce truc ...
pkoi pas finalement,étant entendu que ce n'est pas de la hifi...
comme tout est bien rangé chez toi...
C silvia ou toi qui range bien comme çà.?

ce truc ressemble finalement a une voix centrale de home cinema ...il en a la meme taille d'ailleurs...


----------



## le_magi61 (3 Mars 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> La DDR 2700 est dispo en 2Go mais ce n'est pas de la SO-DIMM (c'est bon pour un PM)


Le soucis vient du fait que c'est de la RAM ECC, qui (je croit) n'est pas compatible avec le Mini, qui mange plutot de la non-ECC...


Mais je me trompe peut etre :rose:


----------



## etudiant69 (3 Mars 2006)

Je sens qu'il y en un qui va nous casser les oreilles au stand du pommier en septembre prochain avec sa boombox.  :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

Je crois que tu as déja des enceintes JBL creature, paul, est-ce qu'il y a une grosse différence de son avec l'ipod hifi ?

J'y pense car j'apprécie beaucoup plus ce design, mieux intégrable dans une bibliothèque que les courbes un peu trop modernes (et plus difficilement nettoyables)


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Mars 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que tu as déja des enceintes JBL creature, paul, est-ce qu'il y a une grosse différence de son avec l'ipod hifi ?
> 
> J'y pense car j'apprécie beaucoup plus ce design, mieux intégrable dans une bibliothèque que les courbes un peu trop modernes (et plus difficilement nettoyables)




alors la je pense sans avoir écouter que le truc apple est au dessus...
les JBL, je les ai vite remplacées par les Harman Kardon ,et sans regret...
le gros pb des JBL ,c'et que les deux satellites generent un son bc trop maigre ,et que je caisson  ne fait que rajouter un grave artificiel...
tres fatiguant...
alors que les HK ,sans le caisson,le son est bc plus conséquent...


----------



## Foguenne (3 Mars 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Je sens qu'il y en un qui va nous casser les oreilles au stand du pommier en septembre prochain avec sa boombox.  :casse:



Oui, je le mettrais sur l'epaule, ma casquette Macgeneration Grand Prix sur la tête et YO RAP !!! 



			
				iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que tu as déja des enceintes JBL creature, paul, est-ce qu'il y a une grosse différence de son avec l'ipod hifi ?
> 
> J'y pense car j'apprécie beaucoup plus ce design, mieux intégrable dans une bibliothèque que les courbes un peu trop modernes (et plus difficilement nettoyables)



Oui, les créatures ont un son plus "métallique" plus "artificiel" que celui de l'iPod Hifi.
Le son de l'ipod Hifi est plus proche d'une chaîne hifi que des systèmes pour ordi.


----------



## Foguenne (3 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> alors la je pense sans avoir écouter que le truc apple est au dessus...
> les JBL, je les ai vite remplacées par les Harman Kardon ,et sans regret...
> le gros pb des JBL ,c'et que les deux satellites generent un son bc trop maigre ,et que je caisson  ne fait que rajouter un grave artificiel...
> tres fatiguant...
> alors que les HK ,sans le caisson,le son est bc plus conséquent...



C'est exactement ça.


----------



## jojoleretour (3 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je le mettrais sur l'epaule, ma casquette Macgeneration Grand Prix sur la tête et YO RAP !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Heuressement au prix ou tu as payer ça :rateau:


----------



## vincmyl (3 Mars 2006)

Cet nouvel iPod "HiFi" est vraiment pas beau je trouve, je prèfèr emon ensemble yamaha largement


----------



## etudiant69 (3 Mars 2006)

Idem, sauf que je n'ai pas d'ensemble yamaha :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Cet nouvel iPod "HiFi" est vraiment pas beau je trouve, je prèfèr emon ensemble yamaha largement



Justement, il est beaucoup plus neutre pour les intérieurs classiques... Il me manque un poste pour mes séances de jardinage, il devait bien pouvoir se nettoyer. En tous cas je solde mes fonds de tiroirs en vue de l'acheter...

Edit : je le trouvais moche avant de voir qu'il y avait un tissus sur les speakers


----------



## yvos (3 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'ai reçu mon iPod Hifi ce matin.
> Quelques images ici.
> Je trouve ce système audio très sympa.
> La son me semble aussi bien voir mieux que celui du système équivalent chez Bose. (à vérifier, ça fait un moment que j'ai testé ce système.)
> ...



bon, je vais peut-être changer d'avis, vu que sembles apprécier Jonathan Coe


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je le mettrais sur l'epaule, ma casquette Macgeneration Grand Prix sur la tête et YO RAP !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fait gaffe en rappeur avec ce truc ,l'ipod risque de se retrouver par terre au moindre pas de danse... 
a moins qu'il ne soit solidement accroché ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Mars 2006)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Cet nouvel iPod "HiFi" est vraiment pas beau je trouve, je prèfèr emon ensemble yamaha largement



moi je préfère mon ensemble Triangle/Rotel/Teac


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> mon je préfère mon ensemble Triangle/Rotel/Teac



De quoi occuper 10 % de mon 28 mètres carré...


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Mars 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> De quoi occuper 10 % de mon 28 mètres carré...


Ça va encore moi pour le mettre dans ma piaule d'étudiant faudrait que je vire les étagères.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Mars 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> De quoi occuper 10 % de mon 28 mètres carré...




bah ,chez moi C pas telement plus grand ...enfin le double ,60 m2...
ce qui n'est pas grand ,quand certains ont des logements de 250 m2 gratos en plus  
le tout est d'emmenager en fonction...


----------



## ikiki (3 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> bah ,chez moi C pas telement plus grand ...enfin le double ,60 m2...
> ce qui n'est pas grand ,quand certains ont des logements de 250 m2 gratos en plus
> le tout est d'emmenager en fonction...



:mouais: 
Ben nous c'est 20 m2 m'sieur 
Un 40 m2 nous pourrais déjà être un palace, alors un 60


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Mars 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Ben nous c'est 20 m2 m'sieur
> Un 40 m2 nous pourrais déjà être un palace, alors un 60



tu prends un bout de l'appart du ministre ,pour completer...
il lui en restera encore 230...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Ben nous c'est 20 m2 m'sieur
> Un 40 m2 nous pourrais déjà être un palace, alors un 60



Bah, ça fait rien, vous avez un peu plus de place maintenant. :rose: :casse: :afraid: :hosto: Désolé...


----------



## ikiki (3 Mars 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Bah, ça fait rien, vous avez un peu plus de place maintenant. :rose: :casse: :afraid: :hosto: Désolé...



:mouais: ... :hein: ...  ...  ...   ...  ...  ...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Mars 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: ... :hein: ...  ...  ...   ...  ...  ...




moralité ,tout finit tjrs pas des  
meme apres des


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Mars 2006)

ce fil ,CT pas les annonces de Steve?
avec son iBoomboom ,il arrive a nous faire parler immobilier !
fort le iPapy...


----------



## yvos (3 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> ce fil ,CT pas les annonces de Steve?
> avec son iBoomboom ,il arrive a nous faire parler immobilier !
> fort le iPapy...



Pour un iBoomBoom, il faut bien sûr un iAppart


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Pour un iBoomBoom, il faut bien sûr un iAppart



et les iVoisins ??


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

Des fois je rêve de portes en alu, d'escaliers en plexiglass... La nuit de la keynote, j'ai vu steeve en songe ! Traumatisé, j'ai failli décrocher son portait qui trône au dessus de mon lit...

Sinon, la boombox me semble intéressante pour décharge mon mini des calculs itunes, on a enfin une intégration station d'accueil/logiciel ipod. Avec la télécomande, plus de soucis d'aller cherger l'icône dans le dock pour passer au morceau suivant.


----------



## kaviar (3 Mars 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Des fois je rêve de portes en alu, d'escaliers en plexiglass... La nuit de la keynote, j'ai vu steeve en songe ! Traumatisé, j'ai failli décrocher son portait qui trône au dessus de mon lit...


Faut te soigner


----------



## jeromemac (3 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'ai reçu mon iPod Hifi ce matin.
> Quelques images ici.
> Je trouve ce système audio très sympa.
> La son me semble aussi bien voir mieux que celui du système équivalent chez Bose. (à vérifier, ça fait un moment que j'ai testé ce système.)
> ...



il faut que je resiste ... il faut que je resiste ... il faut que je resiste ... il faut que je resiste ... il faut que je resiste ...


----------



## valoriel (3 Mars 2006)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> il faut que je resiste ... il faut que je resiste ... il faut que je resiste ... il faut que je resiste ... il faut que je resiste ...


non surtout pas!! 

en achetant cet accesoire tu renforces encore un peu plus la domination d'Apple sur ce marché...
... alors fonce


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Mars 2006)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> il faut que je resiste ... il faut que je resiste ... il faut que je resiste ... il faut que je resiste ... il faut que je resiste ...




je suis persuadé que si CT microsoft qui avait sorti ce truc avec le beau logo windoz dessus ,tu ne te poserai meme pas la question!


----------



## yvos (3 Mars 2006)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> il faut que je resiste ... il faut que je resiste ... il faut que je resiste ... il faut que je resiste ... il faut que je resiste ...



je te croyais beaucoup plus critique envers les multinationales qui prenaient les gens pour des gogos...  bref, t'es comme nous tous


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

Pour ce prix, ils auraient juste pu ajouter une électronique airport/aitunes, ça aurrait eu de la gueule.


----------



## jojoleretour (3 Mars 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce prix, ils auraient juste pu ajouter une électronique airport/aitunes, ça aurrait eu de la gueule.





Et les 30 % de marges tu les faits comment? oup pardon 70 % de marge :rateau:


----------



## Imaginus (3 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> moi je préfère mon ensemble Triangle/Rotel/Teac




Des pointes de decoupages sur du carrelage :mouais: ???
Du Rotel avec du Triangle ?

Laisse moi deviner ca sonne plutot aigus hein ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Mars 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Des pointes de decoupages sur du carrelage :mouais: ???
> Du Rotel avec du Triangle ?
> 
> Laisse moi deviner ca sonne plutot aigus hein ?



c'est très brillant ,oui j'aime bien... 

mais çà c'est la caractéristique des Triangle...


----------



## Imaginus (3 Mars 2006)

Exactement. C'est une jolie composition (tres axé Pop/Disco) 

Perso je suis equipé en NAD C162 (preampli classe A)/Nad C272 (ampli)/ pioneer DV 747 (Sacd+Dvd audio) le tout attaquant ma Paire de JMlab Electra (pas les nouvelles,les anciennes). 
Ben oui je suis un fan de Rock/Metal. 

Pour le 5.1 un Pioneer VSX AX10 et un pack JM lab Chorus/Titan 11.3.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Mars 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Exactement. C'est une jolie composition (tres axé Pop/Disco)
> 
> Perso je suis equipé en NAD C162 (preampli classe A)/Nad C272 (ampli)/ pioneer DV 747 (Sacd+Dvd audio) le tout attaquant ma Paire de JMlab Electra (pas les nouvelles,les anciennes).
> Ben oui je suis un fan de Rock/Metal.
> ...



non moi c'est pas pop disco ,les triangle marchent tres bien en jazz et classique...
C vrai que  triangle a une réputation de brillance dans l'aigu ,mais ce que j'aime (c'est ma troisieme paire ) c'est la transparence...on entend tout avec çà ,les moindre détails....
après c'est un choix personnel...
j'aime bien B&W aussi...

Sinon les rotels j'en ai 3 :deux amplis et un préampli :les deux amplis alimentent les enceintes en biamplification horizontale et en bicablage...


----------



## iota (3 Mars 2006)

Salut.



			
				Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Perso je suis equipé en NAD C162 (preampli classe A)/*Nad C272 (ampli)*/ pioneer DV 747 (Sacd+Dvd audio) le tout attaquant ma Paire de JMlab Electra (pas les nouvelles,les anciennes).


Mon frère a 2 NAD C272 (en bi-amplification sur des Triangle) qui viennent de rendre l'âme juste après la fin de la garantie... 
J'espère pour toi que ce sera pas pareil.

Sydney : Rotel + Triangle, ça doit quand même te sortir des aigus "incisifs" 

@+
iota


----------



## Imaginus (3 Mars 2006)

Oui c'est le point fort des triangles ,elle sont tres lineaires (bien que manquant de precision dans les basses specialement les infra). Enfin perso je trouve que les aigus sont colorés mais le Rotel doit compensé largement par sa merveilleuse electronique tres droite dans le medium(la dynamique en plus ca serait Harman Kardon)... Euh si un jour tu changes essaye les Cabasses Niger dessus  Ca correspond plus a ton style de musique. 


Perso j'ai galéré enormement à l'epoque pour trouvé mes Electra (j'ai rendu dingue le responsable de l'auditorium chez Magma). Etant un fan au derniere degré de Rock (specialement Joe Satriani) j'ai eu enormement de mal à trouvé l'equivalent audio de mon Stax (de toute facon y'a pas de comparaison raisonnable). Bref quand je vois Jobs et son machin je le snobe un peu c'est vrai... 

Quand à ma femme et son home cinema (c'est boom boom land avec son caisson elle adore ca)je voulais lui coller un AVR 8500 au debut mais bon j'avais peur d'explosé ses Chorus... Et puis elle aime pioneer va savoir pourquoi ... 

Un peu comme la couleur de la voiture familiale... Moué... :rateau:

iota : J'ai eu un ampli defectueux moi aussi des le depart ! RAS depuis ce jour


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Mars 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est le point fort des triangles ,elle sont tres lineaires (bien que manquant de precision dans les basses specialement les infra). Enfin perso je trouve que les aigus sont colorés mais le Rotel doit compensé largement par sa merveilleuse electronique tres droite dans le medium(la dynamique en plus ca serait Harman Kardon)... Euh si un jour tu changes essaye les Cabasses Niger dessus  Ca correspond plus a ton style de musique.
> 
> 
> Perso j'ai galéré enormement à l'epoque pour trouvé mes Electra (j'ai rendu dingue le responsable de l'auditorium chez Magma). Etant un fan au derniere degré de Rock (specialement Joe Satriani) j'ai eu enormement de mal à trouvé l'equivalent audio de mon Stax (de toute facon y'a pas de comparaison raisonnable). Bref quand je vois Jobs et son machin je le snobe un peu c'est vrai...
> ...



arggg pas cabasse ,G horreur de çà !
B&W c'est bien mieux!

quant a ces triangles la ,c'est les antal 202 ,du grave elles en ont ..
avant j'avais les antal originales
puis encore avant les scalene ,mais ca CT ya un temps deja....
trois paire de triangle!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Mars 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Sydney : Rotel + Triangle, ça doit quand même te sortir des aigus "incisifs"
> 
> @+
> iota




oui ,mais j'aime bien et j'ai l'habitude :j'ai eu aussi un integré rotel qui a fonctionné avec mes premieres triangle (des 2 voies ,les scalene)...
en fait en couple ampli enceintes ,je suis resté fidele a ce couple et j'aime bien...
j'aime pas quand la musique sort trop molle ,sans brillance...


----------



## Imaginus (3 Mars 2006)

Lol tu as sans doute une experience mauvaises avec les Cabasses bas de gamme (moi egalement  ). Les Niger c'est autre chose. De l'exigeant,c'est autre chose que des Manhattan . Elles trouvent meme grace au yeux de mon paternel grand audiophile et taré fini en la matiere.Enfin presque...


Lui c'est du class A Unisson ou Mc Intosh et du Stax (casque electrostatique audiophile).
Un extremiste ,un vrai qui ecoute de la zik avec un casque alimenté en 500 Volts continu. 

Mon Stax vient de lui. J'ose meme pas dire le prix de ces engins.
Qu'est ce qu'il ecoute ? Du classique , de l'opera...Les gros barbus tenors et fiers de l'etre...
Bref tout ce que j'adore


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Mars 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Lol tu as sans doute une experience mauvaises avec les Cabasses bas de gamme (moi egalement  ). Les Niger c'est autre chose. De l'exigeant,c'est autre chose que des Manhattan . Elles trouvent meme grace au yeux de mon paternel grand audiophile et taré fini en la matiere.Enfin presque...
> 
> 
> Lui c'est du class A Unisson ou Mc Intosh et du Stax (casque electrostatique audiophile).
> ...



moi j'aime bien le classique ,et le rock ...ce n'est pas incompatible...


----------



## StJohnPerse (3 Mars 2006)

Crée un topic les mecs  :hein:


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Mars 2006)

Ouais merde on est pas là pour discuter technique mais pour râler sur les dernières annonces de steve jobs que d'abord Apple c'était mieux avant


----------



## Imaginus (3 Mars 2006)

lol oui a vos ordre mon general ! 

J'voudrais pas contrarier un Protoss (cf Avatar).


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Mars 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> lol oui a vos ordre mon general !
> 
> J'voudrais pas contrarier un Protoss (cf Avatar).


Ha cool un amateur de Starcraft. T'es excusé alors 

je sens la réponse vaseuse de naas


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Mars 2006)

bonne nuit a tous ,amateurs d'enceintes ou du iboom boom de ipapy!
:sleep:


----------



## vincmyl (4 Mars 2006)

Ouah la classe tes enceintes TRIANGLE


----------



## naas (4 Mars 2006)

Joy of tech, excellents comme à leur habitude :love:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (4 Mars 2006)

MDR!!!!!! exceeeeeeeeellent !!!


----------



## iota (4 Mars 2006)

Salut.

Macworld a commencé à tester les nouveaux Mac mini intel.

Comme prévu, la 3D est loin d'être le point fort de ces machines.
Pour le reste, le Mac mini intel s'en sort avec des scores très honorables et dans sa version Core Duo, n'est pas très loin du MacBook Pro 1,83GHz.

Ces tests seront complétés plus tard.

Un autre article intéressant sur MacWorld. Le nouveau Mac mini, dans sa version Duo Core, s'en sort très (et mieux que la version G4) pour tout ce qui touche la video, il est possible de lire une video H.264 en 1080p sans problème (confirmé par xlr8yourmac).

@+
iota


----------



## Imaginus (4 Mars 2006)

Oh c'est franchement bien finalement


----------



## Imaginus (4 Mars 2006)

C'est vraimeent dommage cette histoire de puce graphique. Ca retire l'aspect fun de la chose. Les jeux anciens etant en PPC ca n'arrange rien (mais bon joue t on sur un mac mini ? Les jeux sous mame suffiront dans bien des cas !)... C'est toujours mieux qu'un mac mini G4 1.44 en tout point de vue c'est sur...


Perso j'attends la premiere livraison de Mac mini pour pouvoir me faire une idée...


----------



## iota (4 Mars 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Perso j'attends la premiere livraison de Mac mini pour pouvoir me faire une idée...


Pareil... 
Perso, ne jouant absolument pas aux jeux video sur Mac ou PC, ce nouveau Mac mini Core Duo me donne envie...
J'attends d'avoir des avis plus poussés sur la réactivité (au niveau de l'interface graphique) sous Mac OS X et pour la lecture de video, mais je pense que ça devrait pas poser de problème.

_Edit : _voici les résultats sous XBench d'un mac mini Core Duo avec 2Go de RAM. L'ajout de RAM semble améliorer (de manière non négligeable) les performances graphique (à comparer avec les résultats d'un Mac mini Core Duo 512Mo).

@+
iota


----------



## nicogala (4 Mars 2006)

Heu... en l'occurrence, à part l'interface graphique, ça a l'air de ralentir le reste, OpenGL compris... et System également


----------



## iota (4 Mars 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Heu... en l'occurrence, à part l'interface graphique, ça a l'air de ralentir le reste, OpenGL compris... et System également


Euh non...
Au niveau des scores globaux par catégorie, la machine avec 2Go fait légèrement mieux (sauf sur le test OpenGL).
Par contre, au niveau Quartz Graphic Test et User Interface Test, la machine avec 2Go de RAM a des performances nettement en hausse par rapport à celle équipée de 512Mo.

@+
iota


----------



## nicogala (4 Mars 2006)

Ça le fait pour System et Allocate, ainsi que la partie disque... mais est-ce le même disque ? Comme il y a souvent plusieurs modèles de plusieurs marques différentes dans les mêmes configs... c'est vrai que j'exagère un peu


----------



## iota (4 Mars 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Ça le fait pour System et Allocate, ainsi que la partie disque... mais est-ce le même disque ?


Oui, c'est le même disque (c'est indiqué dans les infos fournies par XBench).
Pour les tests de mémoire et disque dur, le résultats peut être variable, même si on exécute différents tests sur la même machine.
En effet, un disque dur qui est plus rempli qu'un autre peu être légèrement plus lent, l'état de la RAM (machine qui vient juste de booter ou machine démarré depuis des heures qui a accomplies plusieurs tâches) peut également influencer le résultat.

A contrario, le test CPU est rigoureusement identique (même si des écarts minimes persistes) car rien ne va influencer ce test (mis à part si plusieurs applications sont lancés en même temps que l'outil de bench).

@+
iota


----------



## nicogala (4 Mars 2006)

Je vais chinoiser mais rien n'indique que les deux ont le même disque-dur... l'un peut être un Fujitsu, l'autre un Toshiba ou que sais-je encore (bien que tous-deux en 80Go 5400rpm)... à moins que ce soit la même machine avant et après ajout de RAM...


----------



## captainamo (4 Mars 2006)

j'ai recu le mac mini intel core duo et j'ai ouvert un topic dans mac de bureau pour ceux qui ont des questions mais mon utilisation est essentiellement media center avec iapps internet, bureautique, multimédia. Donc rdv sur le topic créé dan mac de bureau pour ceux que ca interesse.


----------



## naas (4 Mars 2006)

tu as un lien .?


----------



## ederntal (4 Mars 2006)

captainamo a dit:
			
		

> j'ai recu le mac mini intel core duo et j'ai ouvert un topic dans mac de bureau pour ceux qui ont des questions mais mon utilisation est essentiellement media center avec iapps internet, bureautique, multimédia. Donc rdv sur le topic créé dan mac de bureau pour ceux que ca interesse.



Tu as l'air content de ta machine.



			
				captainamo a dit:
			
		

> Bon, maintenant je vous écoute,mais merci de ne pas venir poluer ce topic avec: la carte Graphique est pourri valait mieux une carte graphique dédié. Pour la 3D je n'en doute pas, mais ce mini peut lire les effets imovie dans l'appercu sans saccades et les vidéo 1080p sans soucis ce que meme mon powermacG5 et toute sa ram n'arrivait pas à faire (en 720p ca passait mais le 1080p ca manquait beaucoup de fluidité).



En gros ce mini est une bombe... pourquoi tout le monde ne sais faire que raler...  
Je viens de découvrir Aperture sur mon powerbook G4 1.5 et c'est tout juste niveau perf, je me dis que le mini semble une bonne solution pour le seconder... tu m'as rassuré sur ce point mec! thx


----------



## jojoleretour (4 Mars 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> tu as un lien .?




Tiens http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=131763


----------



## captainamo (4 Mars 2006)

pour aperture faut faire attention parce que si'l est pas UB ca risque de pas etre génial et le mini doit etre bourré de ram mais si les deux conditions sont réunies je pense que tu peux foncer. (perso je n'ai pas apperture mais je sais qu'il faut du G5 dopé en ram pour un fonctionnement correct)


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Mars 2006)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> En gros ce mini est une bombe... pourquoi tout le monde ne sais faire que raler...
> Je viens de découvrir Aperture sur mon powerbook G4 1.5 et c'est tout juste niveau perf, je me dis que le mini semble une bonne solution pour le seconder... tu m'as rassuré sur ce point mec! thx


Faut pas oublier non plus que pour Aperture il faut au minimum une Radeon 9600, c'est pas avec le chip intégré que tu vas le faire tourner.


----------



## captainamo (4 Mars 2006)

le core duo prend en charge la partie graphique car tous les effets qui ne sont pas sur la 9200 y sont sur le mini y compris la lecture du 1080p donc je pense que ca doit etre possible mais  faut essayer et je n'ai pas le logiciel pour faire le test


----------



## iota (4 Mars 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Je vais chinoiser mais rien n'indique que les deux ont le même disque-dur... l'un peut être un Fujitsu, l'autre un Toshiba ou que sais-je encore (bien que tous-deux en 80Go 5400rpm)... à moins que ce soit la même machine avant et après ajout de RAM...


Non, les deux disques sont bien identiques 
Voir le champ "Drive Type" dans XBench qui indique ST98823AS dans les deux cas, soit la référence du Seagate Momentus 5400.2 80Go.

@+
iota


----------



## nicogala (4 Mars 2006)

Je veux bien te croire mais je trouve pas le champ "Drive-Type" sur la page que tu donnais en lien :rose:


----------



## iota (4 Mars 2006)

C'est dans les premiers champs, dans la rubrique "System Info" (je redonne les liens pour les deux Mac mini, le premier avec 2Go de RAM et le second avec 512Mo).






@+
iota


----------



## fpoil (4 Mars 2006)

juste une remarque en passant : le changement de ram sur le nouveau mini ne va pas être aussi simple que sur le mini ppc...

vu les photos, il ne suffit pas de déclipser le mini pour avoir accès à la ram..., il faut apparemment aussi enlever la mezzanine pour y avoir accès

des infos?


----------



## ederntal (4 Mars 2006)

captainamo a dit:
			
		

> pour aperture faut faire attention parce que si'l est pas UB ca risque de pas etre génial et le mini doit etre bourré de ram mais si les deux conditions sont réunies je pense que tu peux foncer. (perso je n'ai pas apperture mais je sais qu'il faut du G5 dopé en ram pour un fonctionnement correct)



Aperture 1.1 sors ce mois-ci en Universal Binary.
Si je prends un mini, c'est direct avec 2Go...



			
				Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas oublier non plus que pour Aperture il faut au minimum une Radeon 9600, c'est pas avec le chip intégré que tu vas le faire tourner.



C'est ce que j'ai lu plein de fois... je l'installe sur mon powerbook G4 et il fonctionne plutôt bien (ATI 64mo)... ça dois forcement être au moins un peu mieux sur un mac mini dans Aperture (si la carte graphique joue vraiment) et beaucoup mieux dans photoshop.

On verra bien, je verrai les tests, l'imac me fait bien envie aussi... je doute vraiment que Aperture soit si cata, au pire ca sera comme mon powerbook.


----------



## iota (4 Mars 2006)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> juste une remarque en passant : le changement de ram sur le nouveau mini ne va pas être aussi simple que sur le mini ppc...
> des infos?


Oui, un peu plus compliqué, mais rien de bien méchant.
Tu trouveras un pas à pas détaillé ici pour savoir comment démonter ce nouveau Mac mini.

@+
iota


----------



## captainamo (4 Mars 2006)

à mon avis il ne faut pas hésiter à contacter apple ou te rendre dans un apple center pour faire toi meme la comparaison de aperture en UB sur un mac mini intel. Je pense franchement que les core duo prennent en charge la partie graphique que la 9200 n'était pas capable de faire parce que comment expliquer la gestions des effets et de la lecture en 1080p à moins que le chipset tant décrié est finalement meilleurs que la 5200 de mon powermac G5 qui avait du mal sur du 1080p
enfin perso j'y connais rien sur la facon dont chaque composant est chargé du travail. Mais c'est sur que si tu as les moyens un imac serait un meilleurs choix que le mac mini. perso j'ai pris le mini car c'est ce que j'avais besoin comme utilié: la télé comme moniteur et eye tv pour en faire le centre du hub numérique pour reprendre une phrase chère à iPapy lol


----------



## ficelle (5 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi veux-tu que j'y mette des piles ?
> Pour aller à la plage et faire chier mes voisins de sables ?
> Chez moi j'ai des prises de courant partout, pas besoin de piles. ; )
> 
> ...





je pense que la version 2 sera plus intéressante...

il ne manque qu'un port usb à cette boiboite...  genre, si c'est connecté à un mac, ça sert de HP et de dock, sinon, c'est un système indépendant....

et puis,

une sortie vidéo....


et le "one more thing".... 

l'affichage de l'interface de l'ipod à l'écran.... comme le steve lors de la présentation du 5G:love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Mars 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Macworld a commencé à tester les nouveaux Mac mini intel.
> 
> ...



Au vu des résultats des tests, je pense que si on doit tout acheter, il vaut mieux prendre l'iMac Intel. Car avec le mini Core Duo Superdrive, en tirant les prix au maximum, ça fait dans les 1100 euros pour l'ensemble Mini + écran plat 17 pouces + clavier et souris. Et les quelques 200 euros à mettre en plus me semblent pleinement justifiés par l'écart de performances, la qualité de l'écran (certainement nettement meilleure que sur un écran plat à 200 euros), et la présence d'une vraie carte graphique. Donc pour moi, ce sera l'iMac (ben oui, ça y est : je change ! )


----------



## ederntal (5 Mars 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Au vu des résultats des tests, je pense que si on doit tout acheter, il vaut mieux prendre l'iMac Intel. Car avec le mini Core Duo Superdrive, en tirant les prix au maximum, ça fait dans les 1100 euros pour l'ensemble Mini + écran plat 17 pouces + clavier et souris. Et les quelques 200 euros à mettre en plus me semblent pleinement justifiés par l'écart de performances, la qualité de l'écran (certainement nettement meilleure que sur un écran plat à 200 euros), et la présence d'une vraie carte graphique. Donc pour moi, ce sera l'iMac (ben oui, ça y est : je change ! )



Mac mini + ecran Apple 20" + clavier souris = même prix que iMac 20"
Le mac mini a l'enorme avantage (financier) de pourvoir acheter les éléments a des moments différents... et puis on est pas obligé de prendre l'ecran apple, un bon balinea c'est bien aussi 

(ex: j'ai un powerbook, j'achete demain l'ecran pour aller avec, et dans 6 mois le mac mini quand j'aurai les sous, et quand Adobe CS3 sera sorti)


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2006)

Je sais mas si c'est l'effet des premières réactions positives sur le mini ou pas, mais dans le sondage MacBidouille  version 2 sur la préférence entre PPC et Intel pour un futur achat, le PPC est en fort tassement...


----------



## captainamo (5 Mars 2006)

dison qu'il ne faut pas etre idiot. A moins qu'on ait besoin d'un ordi d'urgence aujourd'hui pour faire des taches demandant bcp de puissance sur un logiciel non UB, chez Apple le PPC c'est du passé donc logiquement il est bien plus intelligent de prendre un mac intel meme si aujourd'hui tous les logiciels ne sont pas en UB


----------



## iota (5 Mars 2006)

Et bien, c'est fait.
On peut remplacer le Core Solo 1,5GHz de son Mac mini par un Core Duo 2,16Ghz (voir ici et là).

@+
iota


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Et bien, c'est fait.
> On peut remplacer le Core Solo 1,5GHz de son Mac mini par un Core Duo 2,16Ghz (voir ici et là).
> 
> @+
> iota


Pour la modique somme de 700 euros...


----------



## iota (5 Mars 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Pour la modique somme de 700 euros...


Aujourd'hui, mais on en reparlera dans 6 mois... 

@+
iota


----------



## saturnin (5 Mars 2006)

Je suis pas du tout un accro de la bidouille mais si ça peut redonner une seconde vie à nos machines plus tard, je ne peux que souhaiter qu'apple laisse cette opportunité là à ceux qui le souhaitent.
Le seul problème pour l'instant est bien sur la dissipation de la chaleur.
Maintenant j'imagine que si ce style de petite upgrade se généralise cela risque de faire perdre de l'argent à apple.
Limite si ça se trouve d'ici quelques temps en achetant le mini solo + une proc duo on arrivera au meme prix qu'au duo.
Ou enfin un truc dans le style je m'embrouille.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2006)

Oui mais toutes les fréquences futures ne sont pas prévues par la certe mère, non ? Si on peut mettre tous les core duo actuels, ceux à plus haute fréquence de dans deux mois peut-être pas ?


----------



## iota (5 Mars 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais toutes les fréquences futures ne sont pas prévues par la certe mère, non ? Si on peut mettre tous les core duo actuels, ceux à plus haute fréquence de dans deux mois peut-être pas ?


Mais si... 
Intel sort pas un nouveau chipset à chaque fois qu'ils augmentent la fréquence d'un processeur 

En bonus, encore plein de photos.

@+
iota


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Mais si...
> Intel sort pas un nouveau chipset à chaque fois qu'ils augmentent la fréquence d'un processeur
> 
> @+
> iota



Il n'y a plus de multiplicateurs de fréquence entre la carte mère et le processeur ?


----------



## iota (5 Mars 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a plus de multiplicateurs de fréquence entre la carte mère et le processeur ?


Si, mais le chipset gère plusieurs coefficients multiplicateurs (entre le FSB et la fréquence du processeur).

@+
iota


----------



## saturnin (5 Mars 2006)

Esperons qu'apple ne soude pas les processeurs dans les prochaines versions du mini (moi ça me donne de plus en plus envie, si ça reste comme ça à la fin de l'année j'men prends un).


----------



## fpoil (5 Mars 2006)

on se croirait sur un forum de geeks pcéiste... fsb... multiplicateur...

c'est l'effet intel


----------



## nicogala (6 Mars 2006)

Juste pour vous rappeller que le Yonah est né en janvier et doit mourir au second semestre... ne comptez pas upgrader dans deux ans... ou alors en achettant un Yonah d'occase...


----------



## iota (6 Mars 2006)

Salut.



			
				nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Juste pour vous rappeller que le Yonah est né en janvier et doit mourir au second semestre... ne comptez pas upgrader dans deux ans... ou alors en achettant un Yonah d'occase...


Il se murmure que le Merom sera compatible avec le Yonah et que les chipsets actuels le supporte déjà... mais ça reste à vérifier...
On en saura plus demain (ou après-demain), jour d'ouverture de l'Intel Developer Forum qui sera le théâtre de la présentation de la nouvelle architecture intel.

@+
iota


----------



## saturnin (6 Mars 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Juste pour vous rappeller que le Yonah est né en janvier et doit mourir au second semestre... ne comptez pas upgrader dans deux ans... ou alors en achettant un Yonah d'occase...



Bah faut de temps en temps suivre l'évolution des prix, et si c'est le cas acheter l'évolution la plus puissante du yonah au plus petit prix.


----------



## Imaginus (7 Mars 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Il se murmure que le Merom sera compatible avec le Yonah et que les chipsets actuels le supporte déjà... mais ça reste à vérifier...
> On en saura plus demain (ou après-demain), jour d'ouverture de l'Intel Developer Forum qui sera le théâtre de la présentation de la nouvelle architecture intel.
> ...




T'imagines un Merom dans un Mac mini ... Ou un Imac...  

Mais bon j'pense que ca va pas etre le cas. Trop facile...


----------



## iota (7 Mars 2006)

Salut.



			
				Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Mais bon j'pense que ca va pas etre le cas. Trop facile...


La compatibilité matérielle n'est pas tellement le problème (la plateforme Santa Rosa destinée au Merom ne sera pas disponible de suite, il tournera sur une plateforme Napa "refresh"), une mise à jour de l'EFI sera certainement nécessaire pour permettre le support du Merom et ça c'est pas gagné.

@+
iota


----------



## jeromemac (7 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> je te croyais beaucoup plus critique envers les multinationales qui prenaient les gens pour des gogos...  bref, t'es comme nous tous



pas les multinational, les monopoles et plus spécialement et pour pas dire quasiment uniquement, microsoft ...


----------



## jojoleretour (7 Mars 2006)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> pas les multinational, les monopoles et plus spécialement et pour pas dire quasiment uniquement, microsoft ...



Desole mais tu te trompe de sens, on dit pas monopole mais oligopole dans le cas m$, sinon c'est nier l'existence de tiger et des os type linux...


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Mars 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Et bien, c'est fait.
> On peut remplacer le Core Solo 1,5GHz de son Mac mini par un Core Duo 2,16Ghz (voir ici et là).
> 
> @+
> iota



Avec çà on limitera un peu le manque de puissance, non??  

Blague à part, c'est vraiment impressionnant. D'ailleurs je me posais la question il y  quelques jours vue qu'il est sur soquet. Maintenant j'ai la réponse grâce à toi, merci.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Mars 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Desole mais tu te trompe de sens, on dit pas monopole mais oligopole dans le cas m$, sinon c'est nier l'existence de tiger et des os type linux...


A plus de 80% de parts de marché, on peut considérer qu'il y a position dominante... et donc monopole.


----------



## jojoleretour (7 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> A plus de 80% de parts de marché, on peut considérer qu'il y a position dominante... et donc monopole.




Erreur juridique sur le terme  

Ouvrez un disco , bon sang ou passer un bac ES, il y'a un chapitre dessus ! ( je suis diplômé d'un bac ES et donc mieux placé pour en parler )


Monopole (de fait): Situation économique dans laquelle toute concurrence est éliminée, soit naturellement par la puissance irrésistible d'une entreprise sur le marché, soit conditionnellement par l'intervention de la police qui , pour des raisons d'ordre public, refuse toutes les facilités qu'elle peut donner sur le domaine public à toute entreprise autre que celle de son choix.


----------



## iota (7 Mars 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> je suis diplômé d'un bac ES


Trop la classe...   
T'as eu une mention non ?  

@+
iota


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Mars 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Trop la classe...
> T'as eu une mention non ?


On a forcément une mention même si c'est "passable"


----------



## yvos (7 Mars 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> On a forcément une mention même si c'est "passable"



on sent le vécu, là ...

sinon, les mini dernières versions ont l'air de plutôt pas mal marcher, d'après l'article d'Ars Technica


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> on sent le vécu, là ...


Non non rassure-toi


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (7 Mars 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Erreur juridique sur le terme
> 
> Ouvrez un disco , bon sang ou passer un bac ES, il y'a un chapitre dessus ! ( je suis diplômé d'un bac ES et donc mieux placé pour en parler )
> 
> ...


Link je te soutiens, j'ai essayé de convaincre Jeromemac que Microsoft n'était pas un monopole mais bien une oligopole ce qui n'est pas du tout la même chose. Rien y fait.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Mars 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Erreur juridique sur le terme
> 
> Ouvrez un disco , bon sang ou passer un bac ES, il y'a un chapitre dessus ! ( je suis diplômé d'un bac ES et donc mieux placé pour en parler )
> 
> ...


:mouais:
Veux-tu que nous comparions la taille de notre...euh... CV? 
Ok, j'aurais pu être un peu plus précis. 

La science économique a, ces dernières années, apporté une quantité non négligeable d'évolutions au concept de _monopole_. Je pense par exemple au prix nobel Stiggler,  pour ses travaux sur la formation des prix en situations d'oligopole et de monopole. Les situations de monopole total sont, soit des extrémités théoriques ( un peu comme la concurrence pure et parfaite, que je ne t'explique pas, hein? ) et qui donc n'existe pas, soit le résultat d'une intervention de l'État (on parle alors de monopole légal). Il existe également des monopoles naturels, que l&#8217;on explique par l&#8217;existence d&#8217;économies d&#8217;échelles, de brevets ou alors de coûts fixes importants mais les économistes doutent de leur existence. On peut aussi penser aux monopoles territoriaux, lorsqu&#8217;une entreprise domine un marché dans un territoire donné.
Mais, tu as raison. 
Tu as donc raison, dans le cas de Microsoft, on ne parle pas de _monopole_ mais de _concurrence monopolistique_, puisque l&#8217;entreprise profite d&#8217;une situation dominante au sein d&#8217;une structure de marché bien spécifique. Mais ce n'est certainement *pas* un _oligopole_.
Comment peut-on, en dehors de critères subjectifs, une situation de concurrence monopolistique ? En calculant par exemple des élasticités de substitution entre différents produits de même nature mais possédant des caractéristiques proches. Mais on commence à être hors-sujet...
Voilà donc, si ça peut t'éclairer. 
Et puis, ça vaut pas le coup de piquer un coup de sang.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Mars 2006)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> Link je te soutiens, j'ai essayé de convaincre Jeromemac que Microsoft n'était pas un monopole mais bien une oligopole ce qui n'est pas du tout la même chose. Rien y fait.


Ce n'est ni l'un, ni l'autre.


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Mars 2006)

'Tain mais c'est hyper technique réagissez !
Y a deux pages on avait les fondus de musique (_oui tu vois avec cet ampli sur du carlage j'ai des aigus un peu plus brillants pour aller mieux avec mon style de musique _), la page d'après les types qui ont même pas le mac mini qu'ils regardent déjà comment ils vont pouvoir changer le CPU (_heureusement qu'il y a plusieurs coefs multiplicateurs possibles par rapport au fsb sinon la compatibilité pin à pin servait à rien. Par contre quid de l'efi_ ) et maintenant les barbares de l'éco qui vont nous faire quinze pages sur _la différence entre monopole et concurrence monopolistique parce que vois-tu, c'est quand-même pas du tout pareil_ 
Qu'est-ce que ça doit être galère à modérer


----------



## iota (7 Mars 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> 'Tain mais c'est hyper technique réagissez !


Ah, c'est sur, ça change du bar...  

:rateau: 

@+
iota


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Mars 2006)

Tu sais, je confonds encore Starcraft et Age of empires...


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais, je confonds encore Starcraft et Age of empires...


Tu m'provoques là ?


----------



## jojoleretour (7 Mars 2006)

En tout cas  vive la C.P.P :rateau:


----------



## Lived Eht (7 Mars 2006)

En tout cas, une des plus petite conférence (le moins de nouveautés on va dire) est celle qui a suscité le plus de messages dans un sujet (environ 880 à ce moment)..

Etrange...


----------



## iota (7 Mars 2006)

Lived Eht a dit:
			
		

> qui a suscité le plus de messages dans un sujet (environ 880 à ce moment)


T'es passé à coté des sujets du bar qui font plus de 500 pages toi... 
Voir également le sujet de réaction aux annonces de la Macworld 2006 (plus de 1000 messages).

 

@+
iota


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2006)

Lived Eht a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, une des plus petite conférence (le moins de nouveautés on va dire) est celle qui a suscité le plus de messages dans un sujet (environ 880 à ce moment)..
> 
> Etrange...



Le sujet sur le premier ipod n'est pas mal non plus...

On a à peu près fait le tour des annoncs et de ce q"on pouvait en dire, tous les témoignages de ceux qui ont acheté sont positifs (mais est-ce une façon de justifier l'investissement ?)

Ce que je retiendrai, c'est qu'apple contrôle l'ipod d'un bout de la chaîne des accessoires à l'autre, et que le mini en terme de fonctionnalités n'a plus rien à envier à l'imac.

EDIT : et que certains seront à découvert ce mois plus tôt que d'habitude


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (7 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est ni l'un, ni l'autre.


Je ne pense pas qu'on est en présence de conccurence monopolistique puisque dans ce cas-là, le marché est ouvert, et un vendeur n'aura aucune influence sur un autre.
Exemple: les petites supérettes dans les vilages..
Mais comme tu l'as dit plus haut. Tout ça est toujours très flou, et les définitions exactes ne s'appliquent réellement que dans des cas rares.


----------



## Lived Eht (7 Mars 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> T'es passé à coté des sujets du bar qui font plus de 500 pages toi...


A vrai dire je ne vais pas souvent au bar, je ne suis pas un posteur assidu. Tout ce que j'aime moi, c'est les rumeurs et les annonces


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Mars 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'provoques là ?



Et je ne t'ai pas encore parlé des Sims...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Mars 2006)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> Je ne pense pas qu'on est en présence de conccurence monopolistique puisque dans ce cas-là, le marché est ouvert, et un vendeur n'aura aucune influence sur un autre.
> Exemple: les petites supérettes dans les vilages..
> Mais comme tu l'as dit plus haut. Tout ça est toujours très flou, et les définitions exactes ne s'appliquent réellement que dans des cas rares.


Si tu veux... :sleep:


----------



## iota (8 Mars 2006)

Salut.

Barefeats a testé le Mac mini Core Duo.
Comme prévu, la machine n'est vraiment pas faite pour la 3D, pour le reste, ça a l'air de pas trop mal tourner.
Chose intéressante, Barefeats a fait des tests avec un Mac mini équipé de deux barrettes de même taille (Dual Channel Symetric) et un Mac mini avec des barrettes de tailles différentes (Dual Channel Assymetric).

@+
iota


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Mars 2006)

Mais pourquoi on a que des tests qui le comparent au précédent mac mini ? Ils ne peuvent pas le comparer à un G5, histoire qu'on sache si, oui ou non, il est plus puissant (sans compter la 3D bien sûr) ?

PS : Mouhahahahaha 7 fps sur UT 2004 en 1024x768 c'est encore pire que ce que je pensais 
Par contre il se rattrape sur Doom 3 par rapport au précédent mini puisque le processeur du précédent était à la ramasse (ça équilibre par rapport au chipset à la ramasse) mais je m'attendais quand même à mieux pour UT (de toute façon Doom 3 j'imaginais bien que ce serait pas jouable).


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Mars 2006)

UT et DOOM3, c'est pas la même chose???


----------



## Frodon (8 Mars 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Barefeats a testé le Mac mini Core Duo.



Un truc bizarre dans leur test, ils disent: "When we tried to play World of Warcraft", mais ils n'ont pas inclus les résultats dans leur tests... Pourtant ca aurait été interessant, pour tous ceux qui jouent beaucoup à ce jeu (certains même exclusivement à ce jeu)  D'autant que ce jeu demande à priori moins de ressource qu'un UT2004 ou un DOOM 3.


----------



## jeromemac (9 Mars 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Erreur juridique sur le terme
> 
> Ouvrez un disco , bon sang ou passer un bac ES, il y'a un chapitre dessus ! ( je suis diplômé d'un bac ES et donc mieux placé pour en parler )
> 
> ...



sur la vente de pc il y'a bien monopole de microsoft sur le système d'exploitation, car sur TOUS les pcs vendu, au grand public, en magasin, il n'y a QUE windows, donc c bien un monopole ... 
maintenant donne moi un seul exemple de reelle monopole, car si on applique à la lettre la définition cela n'existe pas... surtout au niveau national, donc on peu le supprimer du dico?


----------



## etudiant69 (9 Mars 2006)

Apparemment j'ai lu quelque part  que ça posait des problèmes pour la gestion des textures, et du coups bof.

Je vais essayer de remettre la main sur cette info :rose:


----------



## jeromemac (9 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Veux-tu que nous comparions la taille de notre...euh... CV?
> Ok, j'aurais pu être un peu plus précis.
> 
> ...



   
une reponse comme je les aimes et comme je ne sais pas les faires  
il es bien a noté que c que je denonce c'est effectivement la SITUATION DE MONOPOLE, ce qui me fait peut etre à tord utilisé le terme unique de monopole pour raccourcir, mais il n'en reste pas moins que c'est une situation de monopole, et qui pour moi dans ma p'tite tete veut donc dire que microsoft est un monopole puisque il profite de cette situation... 
PS: vous devez bien vous eclatez en ES avec tous les termes à la mort moi le noeud


----------



## iota (9 Mars 2006)

Salut.



			
				jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> sur la vente de pc il y'a bien monopole de microsoft sur le système d'exploitation, car sur TOUS les pcs vendu, au grand public, en magasin, il n'y a QUE windows, donc c bien un monopole ...


C'est faux, j'ai acheté un PC portable avec Linux par exemple et c'est pas un ordinateur professionnel ou quoi que ce soit de tordu (ordinateur faisant parti de l'offre MIPE).

@+
iota


----------



## jeromemac (9 Mars 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> C'est faux, j'ai acheté un PC portable avec Linux par exemple et c'est pas un ordinateur professionnel ou quoi que ce soit de tordu (ordinateur faisant parti de l'offre MIPE).
> 
> ...



laisse moi rire roahaha...
le jour ou j'irai dans un magasin vendant de "l'informatique" et ou j'ai le choix, SANS LE DEMANDER, d'avoir plusieur choix de différente marque et différent système OK, mais la on en est extrement loin...


----------



## iota (9 Mars 2006)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> laisse moi rire roahaha...


Non, c'est moi qui rigole...
Tu annonces en grande pompe que "*TOUS* les pc vendus aux particuliers son sous Windows", chose complètement fausse, point barre...

@+
iota


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Mars 2006)

Une petite précision, afin qu'il n'y ait pas d'ambiguïtés. 
Je ne prends position sur le bien fondé ou non de la position majoritaire de Microsoft sur le marché des OS. Je discutais simplement de la validité du terme "monopole" par rapport à celui de "concurrence monopolistique". 
J'ai pris l'exemple de Microsoft car celui-ci était cité. J'aurais pu en prendre d'autres : la presse régionale, par exemple. Ou iPod, pour les balladeurs numériques à DD.


----------



## supermoquette (9 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Une petite précision, afin qu'il n'y ait pas d'ambiguïtés.
> Je ne prends position sur le bien fondé ou non de la position majoritaire de Microsoft sur le marché des OS. Je discutais simplement de la validité du terme "monopole" par rapport à celui de "concurrence monopolistique".
> J'ai pris l'exemple de Microsoft car celui-ci était cité. J'aurais pu en prendre d'autres : la presse régionale, par exemple. *Ou iPod, pour les balladeurs numériques à DD.*


----------



## jeromemac (9 Mars 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'est moi qui rigole...
> Tu annonces en grande pompe que "*TOUS* les pc vendus aux particuliers son sous Windows", chose complètement fausse, point barre...
> 
> @+
> iota



c'est surement faux que pour certain magasin spécialisé, et de plus quasi certainement uniquement parisien, moi je parle de tous les vendeurs d'informatique grand public pas du petit chinois qui fait du geeks et qui gruge les taxes ...:rateau:
d'ailleur dans quel enseigne avez vous acheter votre Pc non windows d'origine?


----------



## jeromemac (9 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pris l'exemple de Microsoft car celui-ci était cité. J'aurais pu en prendre d'autres : la presse régionale, par exemple. Ou iPod, pour les balladeurs numériques à DD.



oula ben ça aura pas durer longtemps ... 

tu penses vraiment ce que tu dis la??????????


----------



## iota (9 Mars 2006)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> d'ailleur dans quel enseigne avez vous acheter votre Pc non windows d'origine?


Personnellement, sur internet, mais j'ai un ami qui a acheté le même chez un revendeur informatique (rien d'exceptionnel quoi) à Douai...
J'ai déjà vu des machines linux dans des magasins Hi-Fi/Video/Electroménager/Informatique style Planète Saturn.

@+
iota


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Mars 2006)

Non seulement je le pense, mais je te le démontre. 

On ne peut parler de monopole que dans le cas de produits qui sont homogènes. c'est-à-dire des biens, ou des services qui ont des caractérisitiques identiques. Je ne crois que tu serais d'accord avec l'affirmation que Windows XP et Mac OS X sont identiques... 

C'est la raison pour laquelle j'ai expliqué que le monopole est un concept purement théorique qu'on ne retrouve pas dans la réalité. A moins qu'il s'agisse d'un monopole légal, comme France Telecom il y a quelques années. 

C'est Chamberlin qui, en 1933, a avancé le concept de concurrence monopolistique (aujourd'hui ouvertement et justement critiqué, notamment par le prix nobel de 82 mais j'en ai déjà parlé) pour apporter des hypothèses plus "réalistes" au modèle de concurrence imparfaite, dans un marché de biens non substituables. Ce qui est le cas des OS concurrents, puisque qu'on ne peut pas installer Tiger sur un PC et XP sur une machine Apple. Ou alors, qu'on ne peut pas écouter de titres achetés sur le Virgin Music Store sur un iPod. Ou même encore écouter des titres achetés sur l'ITMS sur un balladeur Sony. 
Voilou,


----------



## fredintosh (9 Mars 2006)

C'était quoi, le titre du thread, déjà ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Mars 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> C'était quoi, le titre du thread, déjà ?


*Cours d'économie pour les Nuls, Introduction.*

ah, non.

Et puis, on m'a pas encore expliqué la différence entre Age of Empires et Starcraft.


----------



## supermoquette (9 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Non seulement je le pense, mais je te le démontre.
> 
> On ne peut parler de monopole que dans le cas de produits qui sont homogènes. c'est-à-dire des biens, ou des services qui ont des caractérisitiques identiques. Je ne crois que tu serais d'accord avec l'affirmation que Windows XP et Mac OS X sont identiques...
> 
> ...


Ah si


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah si


Enfo*ré, je savais bien qu'un malin allait réagir là-dessus. 
Je veux simplement dire ici que c'est illégal.


----------



## Imaginus (9 Mars 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement, sur internet, mais j'ai un ami qui a acheté le même chez un revendeur informatique (rien d'exceptionnel quoi) à Douai...
> J'ai déjà vu des machines linux dans des magasins Hi-Fi/Video/Electroménager/Informatique style Planète Saturn.
> 
> @+
> iota




Tiens tu connais aussi Arnaud ?


----------



## iota (9 Mars 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Tiens tu connais aussi Arnaud ?


Euh non...
Je suis pas allé à Douai, c'est un de mes amis... je connais pas le nom du vendeur 
Le portable est un XBook si tu veux tout savoir 

_Edit : _j'ai retrouvé le nom de la boîte, Hardware et Communication.

@+
iota


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Et puis, on m'a pas encore expliqué la différence entre Age of Empires et Starcraft.


L'un (Starcraft) est un jeu de stratégie, sûrement le meilleur puisqu'il est toujours joué aux WCG (un truc où tu peux gagner 20 000 $ en jouant devant ton ordi ).
L'autre peut servir dans les arbres pour faire peur aux oiseaux où sous le pied d'une table si elle est bancale.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Mars 2006)

Et bien, voici une explication claire, précise et argumentée qui permet de bien faire la différence entre les deux. Merci Darktemplar.


----------



## jeromemac (9 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Non seulement je le pense, mais je te le démontre.
> 
> On ne peut parler de monopole que dans le cas de produits qui sont homogènes. c'est-à-dire des biens, ou des services qui ont des caractérisitiques identiques. Je ne crois que tu serais d'accord avec l'affirmation que Windows XP et Mac OS X sont identiques...
> 
> ...



bon je cause que sur le début je t'avoue que le reste m'a fait mal à la tete :rateau: 
il me semble bien dans ce que tu evoque au début , que microsoft est un monopole sur les ordinateur issu d'une architecture homogène, dite Ibm Pc Compatible et X86 , ce qui n'es pas du tout le cas des mac, meme avec une puce intel maintenant dedans... donc vu que les Compatible Ibm Pc sont tous livré avec le système d'une boite tiers (microsoft), dans le cas d'un pc non assemblé biensur, et qui es l'unique fournisseur alors que la concurence serai possible, et on ne reviendra pas sur le pourquoi de la chose, ben pour moi microsoft est donc un monopole... CQFD...


----------



## jojoleretour (9 Mars 2006)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> bon je cause que sur le début je t'avoue que le reste m'a fait mal à la tete :rateau:
> il me semble bien dans ce que tu evoque au début , que microsoft est un monopole sur les ordinateur issu d'une architecture homogène, dite Ibm Pc Compatible et X86 , ce qui n'es pas du tout le cas des mac, meme avec une puce intel maintenant dedans... donc vu que les Compatible Ibm Pc sont tous livré avec le système d'une boite tiers (microsoft), dans le cas d'un pc non assemblé biensur, et qui es l'unique fournisseur alors que la concurence serai possible, et on ne reviendra pas sur le pourquoi de la chose, ben pour moi microsoft est donc un monopole... CQFD...




On voit surtout que tu t'obtienne a dire des betises !!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Mars 2006)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> bon je cause que sur le début je t'avoue que le reste m'a fait mal à la tete :rateau:
> il me semble bien dans ce que tu evoque au début , que microsoft est un monopole sur les ordinateur issu d'une architecture homogène, dite Ibm Pc Compatible et X86 , *ce qui n'es pas du tout le cas des mac, meme avec une puce intel maintenant dedans...* donc vu que les Compatible Ibm Pc sont tous livré avec le système d'une boite tiers (microsoft), dans le cas d'un pc non assemblé biensur, et qui es l'unique fournisseur alors que la concurence serai possible, et on ne reviendra pas sur le pourquoi de la chose, ben pour moi microsoft est donc un monopole... CQFD...


Non, c'est une entreprise en situation de concurrence monopolistique. Le monopole ça n'existe pas. Le lien qui va bien, j'ai vérifié il n'y a pas trop de bêtises. 


edit : ce que j'ai mis en gras, c'est une grosse bêtise.


----------



## fpoil (10 Mars 2006)

et si on parlait de position dominante et d'abus ... histoire de ...


----------



## valoriel (10 Mars 2006)

et si on parlait des étuis en cuirs, de l'iPod HI-FI ou du mac mini... des annonces quoi


----------



## Imaginus (10 Mars 2006)

Ah oui les etuis Vuitton... Sauf que c'est pas cette marque la... Terrible le tarif hein ? 
En plus on est obligé de le sortir pour utilisé l'ipod. Epatant !


----------



## valoriel (10 Mars 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui les etuis Vuitton... Sauf que c'est pas cette marque la... Terrible le tarif hein ?
> En plus on est obligé de le sortir pour utilisé l'ipod. Epatant !


merci! je commencais à regretter mon achat


----------



## jeromemac (11 Mars 2006)

ben moi pour revenir dans le sujet, ben je vien de commander un macmini core solo c'est pas trop mal comme machin d'appoint, et pour mettre déja mon premier pied dans les puces intels... 
n'empeche ça vient de sortir et il mette que 3 jours, ils ont du en faire un de ses stocks !!


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (11 Mars 2006)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> ben moi pour revenir dans le sujet, ben je vien de commander un macmini core solo c'est pas trop mal comme machin d'appoint, et pour mettre déja mon premier pied dans les puces intels...
> n'empeche ça vient de sortir et il mette que 3 jours, ils ont du en faire un de ses stocks !!


Salut Jérome!
Félicitation pour l'achat. Je suis impatient de lire tes futurs commentaires au sujet de ce macmini cor Solo, sachant que sur internet on parle surtout du Core Duo, et c'est sans doute un Solo qu'il y aura dans les futurs iBook's 12" bas de gamme (d'après moi...).
@+


----------



## jeromemac (13 Mars 2006)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> Salut Jérome!
> Félicitation pour l'achat. Je suis impatient de lire tes futurs commentaires au sujet de ce macmini cor Solo, sachant que sur internet on parle surtout du Core Duo, et c'est sans doute un Solo qu'il y aura dans les futurs iBook's 12" bas de gamme (d'après moi...).
> @+


mais pas de blem, les photos du deballage qui vont avec, et la grosse chaine de moto pour pas qu'on me le vole celui la, pas deux fois, non mais


----------



## etudiant69 (14 Mars 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> merci! je commencais à regretter mon achat


N'oublies pas les photos :love:


----------

